# The Slip ain't here Driveler



## jmfauver (Jul 19, 2010)

Just for you Slip


----------



## Hankus (Jul 19, 2010)

done closed 3 strait rekon what the record is


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 19, 2010)

ya got me Hankus


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 19, 2010)

Hankus said:


> done closed 3 strait



I was busy opening this one....My second straight


----------



## Hankus (Jul 19, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> I was busy opening this one....My second straight



aint we on a tear


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 19, 2010)

Where's slip ?


----------



## Hankus (Jul 19, 2010)

If they count the one they locked prematurely I'm still 3/4


----------



## Hankus (Jul 19, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Where's slip ?



slippin around


----------



## Resica (Jul 19, 2010)

Old enough Hanker.


----------



## MoonPie (Jul 19, 2010)

Hey y'all. This "Slip's Lounge" i been lookin for?


----------



## Hankus (Jul 19, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> Hey y'all. This "Slip's Lounge" i been lookin for?



yep You're there


----------



## Hankus (Jul 19, 2010)

Resica said:


> Old enough Hanker.



huh from Spankus to Hanker

I musta gotted a nerve


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 19, 2010)

evenin ya'll..... what's fresh and new???


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 19, 2010)

Geez.....
Go visit the bro's in the Sports forum and ya'll kill off another defenseless Drivel thread!


----------



## Resica (Jul 19, 2010)

Hankus said:


> huh from Spankus to Hanker
> 
> I musta gotted a nerve



Can't stand pat Stankus, gotta keep rollin!!!


----------



## Nautical Son (Jul 19, 2010)

> Where are you Troy?



I'm in Reading...virtually right around the corner from ya..


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 19, 2010)

TGattis said:


> I'm in Reading...virtually right around the corner from ya..



Oh lawd.. did you pick up another persona too?? I think ya been in the sun too long!


----------



## Resica (Jul 19, 2010)

I was on the other side of Reading today.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 19, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> Hey y'all. This "Slip's Lounge" i been lookin for?


just walk careful. They haven't finished hosing out the chicken poo yet. Move a chicken off the couch if you need a chair.


----------



## Resica (Jul 19, 2010)

Goin to Cabela's?


----------



## slip (Jul 19, 2010)

dadgum i go to get milk and take eggs to the neighbor and look what happens...


----------



## Resica (Jul 19, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> just walk careful. They haven't finished hosing out the chicken poo yet. Move a chicken off the couch if you need a chair.


Should you two be speaking just yet?


----------



## Benji314 (Jul 19, 2010)

Oh man I am stuff. Had me a grilled steak with pan fried onions, mushrroms, and peppers with a big ole salad as a side. Time to waller now.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 19, 2010)

Resica said:


> Should you two be speaking just yet?



I don't hold grudges. I got a bad short term memory so i don't hold grudges. 

Troy! It's too hot to be working outside! Yara, hope to see ya'll at some point in the near future.


----------



## slip (Jul 19, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> It's too hot to be working outside!


----------



## MoonPie (Jul 19, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Geez.....
> Go visit the bro's in the Sports forum and ya'll kill off another defenseless Drivel thread!



Hey. I started a thread there! It fizzseled out, and man did some git upset.  People there just don't understand that even if'n ya ain't a Bulldogs fan, ya just might could still be OK. 



slip said:


> dadgum i go to get milk and take eggs to the neighbor and look what happens...



Dude, lots a peoples likes ya here!!!!!!!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## Sirduke (Jul 19, 2010)

Holy Dog Stuffing Batman, a fresh new Driveler to Drivel in.

Whats going on my people ?

Hot, Rainy and Gnatty down here is SOWEGA.

Talk to me...


----------



## Hankus (Jul 19, 2010)

hot n sweatty here


----------



## Bubbette (Jul 19, 2010)

Very hot in PC too.


----------



## MoonPie (Jul 19, 2010)

Sirduke said:


> Holy Dog Stuffing Batman, a fresh new Driveler to Drivel in.
> 
> Whats going on my people ?
> 
> ...



Hey Man!  Hope your OK. 

Hope we're OK.

Hot, Humid and Skeeters over here in Montomery.


----------



## slip (Jul 19, 2010)

feels like fall here

nice and cool.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 19, 2010)

Sirduke said:


> Holy Dog Stuffing Batman, a fresh new Driveler to Drivel in.
> 
> Whats going on my people ?
> 
> ...


Howdy, SD!
I'm on call this week so feel free to take all the chest trauma to your buddies in Dothan. 


Bubbette said:


> Very hot in PC too.


Hello there, purty lady! 


MoonPie said:


> Hey Man!  Hope your OK.
> 
> Hope we're OK.
> 
> Hot, Humid and Skeeters over here in Montomery.


Some things never change. I thought the bugs were bad in montgomery, but had never heard of a gnat line" till i moved into it. 



slip said:


> feels like fall here
> 
> nice and cool.


Same here. AC is set on 73 degree's.


----------



## Resica (Jul 19, 2010)

73 here, humid though!


----------



## Bubbette (Jul 19, 2010)

slip said:


> feels like fall here
> 
> nice and cool.



Mom keeps the house very cold, so I'm good.



rhbama3 said:


> Hello there, purty lady!
> 
> Some things never change. I thought the bugs were bad in montgomery, but had never heard of a gnat line" till i moved into it.
> 
> ...



Hey! 

It's nice to be south of the gnat line!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 19, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Mom keeps the house very cold, so I'm good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


uummm......
we are right in the middle of the gnat zone. Northern line is Macon-ish, and southern line is just above Valdosta-ish.


----------



## Resica (Jul 19, 2010)

How bout the love bug line?


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 19, 2010)

Resica said:


> How bout the turtlelovebug line?





That would be Brooks county. Where I'm at.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 19, 2010)

Resica said:


> How bout the love bug line?



Man I had a bunch of those mess up my truck this past weekend while in  the Washington, Ga area.


----------



## slip (Jul 19, 2010)

speaking of bugs...there was a lightning bug the other night, that couldnt turn his light off!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 19, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> That would be Brooks county. Where I'm at.


----------



## slip (Jul 19, 2010)

oh goodie! operation repo is on!


----------



## Resica (Jul 19, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> That would be Brooks county. Where I'm at.



I'll be!!!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 19, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Hello there, purty lady!


Layin on the syrup a little thick there!!.........What you done now??


Good evening folks!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 19, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Layin on the syrup a little thick there!!.........What you done now??
> 
> 
> Good evening folks!!



Musta bought them ladder stands he's been talkin bout.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 19, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Layin on the syrup a little thick there!!.........What you done now??
> 
> 
> Good evening folks!!



nothing she needs to know about yet. Just trying to build up some credits.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 19, 2010)

Well folks I gotta get up real early and drive into the big city of Suwanee in the AM. Gunna go watch a little TV and hit the hay.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 19, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Good evening folks!!



evenin RUTT


----------



## Hankus (Jul 19, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Well folks I gotta get up real early and drive into the big city of Suwanee in the AM. Gunna go watch a little TV and hit the hay.



have fun and see ya later


----------



## Resica (Jul 19, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Man I had a bunch of those mess up my truck this past weekend while in  the Washington, Ga area.


They're pretty nasty, that's for sure.


----------



## Sirduke (Jul 19, 2010)

We good MoonPie.

Bama, I'm gonna haul any chest trauma I get to Dothan anyway, lot closer that you are. 

I'm miffed with my F150 right now, tranny is slipping at 80K miles.  I hates an automatic tranny.


----------



## Resica (Jul 19, 2010)

Howdy Rutt.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 19, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> nothing she needs to know about yet. Just trying to build up some credits.


.........Congrats on the Pig slaughter this weekend!!



Sterlo58 said:


> Well folks I gotta get up real early and drive into the big city of Suwanee in the AM. Gunna go watch a little TV and hit the hay.


Night Neal!!



Hankus said:


> evenin RUTT


Whasup Beerkus!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 19, 2010)

Resica said:


> Howdy Rutt.


Howdy Yank!!..........Did you get the stucco project finished??


----------



## Hankus (Jul 19, 2010)

Sirduke said:


> We good MoonPie.
> 
> Bama, I'm gonna haul any chest trauma I get to Dothan anyway, lot closer that you are.
> 
> I'm miffed with my F150 right now, tranny is slipping at 80K miles.  I hates an automatic tranny.



I think that comes with bein a ford

put a trans in bout everone I or the folks owned at bout 100000


----------



## Resica (Jul 19, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Howdy Yank!!..........Did you get the stucco project finished??



Yes Sir, I did. It turned out pretty good , I think.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 19, 2010)

Resica said:


> Yes Sir, I did. It turned out pretty good , I think.



well least ya good fer sumthin,  jus didn't figger it fer masonry work


----------



## Resica (Jul 19, 2010)

Hankus said:


> well least ya good fer sumthin,  jus didn't figger it fer masonry work


Me neither, never done it before!!!


----------



## Sirduke (Jul 19, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I think that comes with bein a ford
> 
> put a trans in bout everone I or the folks owned at bout 100000



My Ranger had 200K on it, manual tranny, with the original clutch. Sold it last week, no sense in having two trucks right?

F150 started acting up two days after the sale.

Life is strange.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 19, 2010)

Sirduke said:


> My Ranger had 200K on it, manual tranny, with the original clutch. Sold it last week, no sense in having two trucks right?
> 
> F150 started acting up two days after the sale.
> 
> Life is strange.



only trans I seen with over 220 and still workin perfect was in the Explorer I got now, it was a 5spd, and broke the main shaft at over 236000


----------



## mattech (Jul 19, 2010)

hello all.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 19, 2010)

mattech said:


> hello all.



hey yo


----------



## mattech (Jul 19, 2010)

anyone seen that 3 word story thread in the 3d archery forum, I know its a little old but saw it today and thought it was a good idea. I think someone should start a new one in the campfire. what say y'all?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 19, 2010)

Sirduke said:


> My Ranger had 200K on it, manual tranny, with the original clutch. Sold it last week, no sense in having two trucks right?
> 
> F150 started acting up two days after the sale.
> 
> Life is strange.


That sux, bro... 


mattech said:


> hello all.


Howdy, Mattech!
welcome to the zoo thread!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 19, 2010)

Heavens to Betsy it's been hawt outside this evenin!! 
Evenin ya'll!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 19, 2010)

hey Keebs I'm here no need to go huntin me


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 19, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Heavens to Betsy it's been hawt outside this evenin!!
> Evenin ya'll!



hey, hunnypot!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 19, 2010)

mattech said:


> anyone seen that 3 word story thread in the 3d archery forum, I know its a little old but saw it today and thought it was a good idea. I think someone should start a new one in the campfire. what say y'all?



why do that


----------



## Keebs (Jul 19, 2010)

mattech said:


> anyone seen that 3 word story thread in the 3d archery forum, I know its a little old but saw it today and thought it was a good idea. I think someone should start a new one in the campfire. what say y'all?



We've done that before, got hilarious, that and a 5 word one too! 
Go for it, I'll help ya out...........


----------



## Hankus (Jul 19, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Heavens to Betsy it's been hawt outside this evenin!!
> Evenin ya'll!



I caint wait til this fall when ya show us that blade of yours all blodied up


----------



## Keebs (Jul 19, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> hey, hunnypot!


Hey meh darlin' Wobertwoo! 



Hankus said:


> why do that


Uuuhh, it's called F-U-N and sometimes it's F-U-N-N-Y???   Give it a try, you might actually like it!!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 19, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Uuuhh, it's called F-U-N and sometimes it's F-U-N-N-Y???   Give it a try, you might actually like it!!



maybe I will


----------



## Keebs (Jul 19, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I caint wait til this fall when ya show us that blade of yours all blodied up



I'll have to 1-get my nerve up to bloody it then 2-actually harvest a deer to do it, my luck has dried up the last few years   BUT on a good note, got permission to hunt somewhere else up the road, and the signs are Good!!


----------



## mattech (Jul 19, 2010)

Sould i do three word or five?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 19, 2010)

Resica said:


> Yes Sir, I did. It turned out pretty good , I think.


Good deal!!



Sirduke said:


> My Ranger had 200K on it, manual tranny, with the original clutch. Sold it last week, no sense in having two trucks right?
> 
> F150 started acting up two days after the sale.
> 
> Life is strange.


Had an '89 F-150 with a manual Transmission. Replaced the clutch @ 200k......Didn't need it but figured I would go ahead, and replace it since the Transmission was already out to have a leak repaired

That truck finally gave it up @ 260K.........It was running when I parked it..........just not real good..........Traded it to a mechanic for some work on an old Toyota........He's still driving The F-150


----------



## Keebs (Jul 19, 2010)

Hankus said:


> hey Keebs I'm here no need to go huntin me



Where's the beer? 
Got a text from Benji, he went with "something new" gotta try it, he said it was like cherry coke with a kick....... Red Stag


----------



## Keebs (Jul 19, 2010)

mattech said:


> Sould i do three word or five?



This bunch??  You might better stick with 3 to begin with!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 19, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Howdy Yank!!..........Did you get the stucco project finished??



Hey, congrats on the 'dillokillin!!


----------



## Resica (Jul 19, 2010)

Hankus said:


> maybe I will


Oh that's right, you're anti-fun, I almost forgot!!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 19, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Where's the beer?
> Got a text from Benji, he went with "something new" gotta try it, he said it was like cherry coke with a kick....... Red Stag



somers tween the entrance and exit


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jul 19, 2010)

juss pokin my head in fer a minute!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 19, 2010)

Resica said:


> Oh that's right, you're anti-fun, I almost forgot!!



I'm jus praticin


----------



## mattech (Jul 19, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Where's the beer?
> Got a text from Benji, he went with "something new" gotta try it, he said it was like cherry coke with a kick....... Red Stag



Disarona taste like that.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 19, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> juss pokin my head in fer a minute!



chuckb Good to seed ya fellerjus dont turn siderds or we mite loose ya


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 19, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Heavens to Betsy it's been hawt outside this evenin!!
> Evenin ya'll!


Good evening!!



Keebs said:


> Hey, congrats on the 'dillokillin!!


----------



## mattech (Jul 19, 2010)

Keebs said:


> This bunch??  You might better stick with 3 to begin with!



it's up, Y'all don't make me look like an idjit.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 19, 2010)

mattech said:


> it's up, Y'all don't make me look like an idjit.



you wont need our help, you'll do fine on your own


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 19, 2010)

Keebs said:


> This bunch??  You might better stick with 3 to begin with!


What you tryin to say!!



chuckb7718 said:


> juss pokin my head in fer a minute!


Howdy Chuck!!



Hankus said:


> chuckb Good to seed ya fellerjus dont turn siderds or we mite loose ya


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 19, 2010)

*Riddle #1*

It is greater than God and more evil than the devil. The poor have it, the rich need it and if you eat it you'll die. What is it?


----------



## Hankus (Jul 19, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> What you tryin to say!!



1 we cant count
2 we is slow
3 we aint capable of stringin more words than that together


----------



## Keebs (Jul 19, 2010)

Hankus said:


> somers tween the entrance and exit


well duh, ain't YOU da smart one! 



chuckb7718 said:


> juss pokin my head in fer a minute!


HI!!! 



Resica said:


> Oh that's right, you're anti-fun, I almost forgot!!






mattech said:


> Disarona taste like that.


Oh REALLY, I've always wanted to try that but was worried I'd get it & wouldn't like it......... wait a minute, I KNOW I didn't say THAT out loud! 



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Good evening!!


Now come find the one here! 



mattech said:


> it's up, Y'all don't make me look like an idjit.


Done hit ya up darlin'! 



Hankus said:


> you wont need our help, you'll do fine on your own



 sheesh you're .......... oh never mind............


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 19, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> It is greater than God and more evil than the devil. The poor have it, the rich need it and if you eat it you'll die. What is it?



should i wait a few or give you my guess now?


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jul 19, 2010)

My day was rough with sweat from my head,
But now it's done and time for Bed....

Night folks..


----------



## Hankus (Jul 19, 2010)

Keebs said:


> well duh, ain't YOU da smart one!
> 
> 
> HI!!!
> ...



she smiled at me distracted me then shot me


----------



## Resica (Jul 19, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> It is greater than God and more evil than the devil. The poor have it, the rich need it and if you eat it you'll die. What is it?



I thought the rich didn't need it?


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 19, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> should i wait a few or give you my guess now?



Now please....


----------



## Hankus (Jul 19, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> My day was rough with sweat from my head,
> But now it's done and time for Bed....
> 
> Night folks..



nite feller taker easy out there


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jul 19, 2010)

Hankus said:


> chuckb Good to seed ya fellerjus dont turn siderds or we mite loose ya



Ah ha haaa!

Here......now quit jokin on my silhouette!




RUTTNBUCK said:


> Howdy Chuck!!



Evening Mitchster!
Thank you for a dignified welcome!!!


----------



## mattech (Jul 19, 2010)

that's alota quotes


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 19, 2010)

Resica said:


> I thought the rich didn't need it?



Oh but they do!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 19, 2010)

Resica said:


> I thought the rich didn't need it?


right. They don't.
okay, the answer is: Nothing?


----------



## Hankus (Jul 19, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> It is greater than God and more evil than the devil. The poor have it, the rich need it and if you eat it you'll die. What is it?



my exgirlfriend 



mite not kill ya but garanteed indigestion


----------



## Resica (Jul 19, 2010)

Resica said:


> I thought the rich didn't need it?



Or not.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 19, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> right. They don't.
> okay, the answer is: Nothing?


Very good Robert... how did you figure it out.


Hankus said:


> my exgirlfriend
> 
> 
> 
> mite not kill ya but garanteed indigestion


----------



## Hankus (Jul 19, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Ah ha haaa!
> 
> Here......now quit jokin on my silhouette!
> 
> ...



here   enuff of these and we mite get ya a silouette 


Howd the toof deal workout


----------



## Hankus (Jul 19, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Very good Robert... how did you figure it out.



well maybe not the first part but she shore did think so


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 19, 2010)

Hankus said:


> 1 we cant count
> 2 we is slow
> 3 we aint capable of stringin more words than that together






Keebs said:


> well duh, ain't YOU da smart one!
> 
> 
> HI!!!
> ...


Good luck!!..........Took me 3 months to kill the one here.........We were just on different schedules



Redneck Maguiver said:


> My day was rough with sweat from my head,
> But now it's done and time for Bed....
> 
> Night folks..


G'night RM!!


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 19, 2010)

*Riddle #2*

What always runs but never walks, often murmurs, never talks, has a bed but never sleeps, has a mouth but never eats?


----------



## Hankus (Jul 19, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> What always runs but never walks, often murmurs, never talks, has a bed but never sleeps, has a mouth but never eats?



the riffer a la John Reep


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 19, 2010)

Hankus said:


> well maybe not the first part but she shore did think so


Poor thang


Hankus said:


> the riffer



Ding, ding, ding....   nice on your toes!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 19, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> It is greater than God and more evil than the devil. The poor have it, the rich need it and if you eat it you'll die. What is it?





YaraG. said:


> Very good Robert... how did you figure it out.



The "poor have it and the rich need it" was what answered it for me. "Nothing" fit.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 19, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Poor thang
> 
> 
> Ding, ding, ding....   nice on your toes!



yep but iffn she was loaded she mitenotta become an ex


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 19, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Ah ha haaa!
> 
> Here......now quit jokin on my silhouette!
> 
> ...


I do what I can when I can!!



mattech said:


> that's alota quotes


Hang around!!.......We have some MQ masters around here!!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 19, 2010)

where number 3


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 19, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> The "poor have it and the rich need it" was what answered it for me. "Nothing" fit.


Very good master Yoda!


Hankus said:


> yep but iffn she was loaded she mitenotta become an ex



No skin off your back.... plenty of fishies in the sea.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 19, 2010)

*Riddle # 3*

The one who makes it, sells it. The one who buys it, never uses it. The one that uses it never knows that he's using it. What is it?


----------



## Hankus (Jul 19, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Very good master Yoda!
> 
> 
> No skin off your back.... plenty of fishies in the sea.



naw but I think she did say sumthin bout skinnin me


----------



## Hankus (Jul 19, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> The one who makes it, sells it. The one who buys it, never uses it. The one that uses it never knows that he's using it. What is it?



casket, lest ya use it fer laundry storage


----------



## Hankus (Jul 19, 2010)

AUHITE fer the nasty looks get worse I'll quit bein so fast on the trigger


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 19, 2010)

Hankus said:


> casket, lest ya use it fer laundry storage



methinks Hankus ain't near as pickled as he makes us think he is.


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jul 19, 2010)

Hankus said:


> here   enuff of these and we mite get ya a silouette
> Howd the toof deal workout



Never happen pardner!
Supposed to get one at 20...then 30...then 40...now everyone's decided it juss aint gonna happen!

Figgered out that I had to make a decision on the toof....Beer and Vicodin...or just beer!
Settled on just beer!



YaraG. said:


> What always runs but never walks, often murmurs, never talks, has a bed but never sleeps, has a mouth but never eats?



A river! Per Roland (Who's he?)?

Evening Keebies, Yara, Robert, and whoever I may have missed!

Night ya'll!


----------



## Sirduke (Jul 19, 2010)

Well folks, I'm outta here, Dr Gallbladder, our resident IDIOT has decided I need to go to Tallahassee at this lovely hour of the evening.
Talk at you later.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 19, 2010)

Sirduke said:


> Well folks, I'm outta here, Dr Gallbladder, our resident IDIOT has decided I need to go to Tallahassee at this lovely hour of the evening.
> Talk at you later.



seed ya Sirduke


----------



## Hankus (Jul 19, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> methinks Hankus ain't near as pickled as he makes us think he is.



she was usin ones I had heard


----------



## Keebs (Jul 19, 2010)

Hankus said:


> she smiled at me distracted me then shot me






YaraG. said:


> Now please....


dang, I wuz too slow! 



rhbama3 said:


> right. They don't.
> okay, the answer is: Nothing?






RUTTNBUCK said:


> Good luck!!..........Took me 3 months to kill the one here.........We were just on different schedules
> 
> G'night RM!!


Quick! 'for the camper gets gone!



Hankus said:


> AUHITE fer the nasty looks get worse I'll quit bein so fast on the trigger


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 19, 2010)

Hankus said:


> naw but I think she did say sumthin bout skinnin me


Change the locks!!!!!


Hankus said:


> casket, lest ya use it fer laundry storage


I've got do do better!!!! you're goooood.



chuckb7718 said:


> Never happen pardner!
> Supposed to get one at 20...then 30...then 40...now everyone's decided it juss aint gonna happen!
> 
> Figgered out that I had to make a decision on the toof....Beer and Vicodin...or just beer!
> ...



evenin hun...


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 19, 2010)

*Riddle # 4*

Whoever makes it, tells it not.
Whoever takes it, knows it not.
Whoever knows it, wants it not


----------



## Keebs (Jul 19, 2010)

Sirduke said:


> Well folks, I'm outta here, Dr Gallbladder, our resident IDIOT has decided I need to go to Tallahassee at this lovely hour of the evening.
> Talk at you later.



Later Sir!!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 19, 2010)

Keebs said:


> dang, I wuz too slow!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



now she smiles at me then laffs at me, I aint so shore I'd rather be shot than laffed at


----------



## Hankus (Jul 19, 2010)

I gots an answer


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 19, 2010)

Hankus said:


> now she smiles at me then laffs at me, I aint so shore I'd rather be shot than laffed at



take the laughter every time. Getting shot hurts!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 19, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Change the locks!!!!!



she makes it to the door she aint gon get much farther without me knowin, I gots a alarm dog


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 19, 2010)

Hankus said:


> she makes it to the door she aint gon get much farther without me knowin, I gots a alarm dog


 Snoopy??


Hankus said:


> I gots an answer



Well????


----------



## Hankus (Jul 19, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> take the laughter every time. Getting shot hurts!



did she shoot ya or laffs at ya first


----------



## Hankus (Jul 19, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Snoopy??
> 
> 
> Well????



nope Rebel

counterfiet money


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 19, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I gots an answer


i don't. 
I'm going to bed. Yara is making my head hurt!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 19, 2010)

Hankus said:


> now she smiles at me then laffs at me, I aint so shore I'd rather be shot than laffed at







Hankus said:


> I gots an answer for e'ry thang!!!  Bring it on!


We know, We KNOW!!  



Hankus said:


> she makes it to the door she aint gon get much farther without me knowin, I gots a alarm dog



I keep dog biscuits in MY pocket.............


----------



## Resica (Jul 19, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I gots an answer


Your grammar shows steady improvement!!!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 19, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> i don't.
> I'm going to bed. Yara is making my head hurt!



nite bamer dont fergit to take your boots off


----------



## Keebs (Jul 19, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> i don't.
> I'm going to bed. Yara is making my head hurt!



I ain't far behind ya Bama, hope your beeper stays quiet tonight!!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 19, 2010)

Keebs said:


> We know, We KNOW!!
> 
> 
> 
> I keep dog biscuits in MY pocket.............



Then ya gonna need a new pair of britches when ya meets him


----------



## Hankus (Jul 19, 2010)

Hankus said:


> nite bamer dont fergit to take your boots off



nite Keebs same advice


----------



## Resica (Jul 19, 2010)

See ya Doc.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 19, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> i don't.
> I'm going to bed. Yara is making my head hurt!


Yep!!......Nobody told me I was going to have to think in here!!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 19, 2010)

well did I gets it


----------



## Hankus (Jul 19, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Yep!!......Nobody told me I was going to have to think in here!!



with a head like mine I'd be suprised if it didn't hurt


----------



## Keebs (Jul 19, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Then ya gonna need a new pair of britches when ya meets him


*You* may need a new dog............... remember my Tabor?? 



Hankus said:


> nite Keebs same advice


it's summer, I don't wear any shoes............ 



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Yep!!......Nobody told me I was going to have to think in here!!


It be one of them nite's Rutt!!
niterzzzz



Resica said:


> See ya Doc.



Nite Yankee!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 19, 2010)

Hankus said:


> well did I gets it



did I did I 










jus like a youngin aint I


----------



## Hankus (Jul 19, 2010)

Keebs said:


> *You* may need a new dog............... remember my Tabor??



based on his prevous reactions to strangers ya mite want it already in yer hand


----------



## Resica (Jul 19, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Nite Yankee!


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 19, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> i don't.
> I'm going to bed. Yara is making my head hurt!


 Nite bama


Hankus said:


> nope Rebel
> 
> counterfiet money


How... how is it that you are getting them??? Does your head hurt yet??


RUTTNBUCK said:


> Yep!!......Nobody told me I was going to have to think in here!!


 that was rich!!


Hankus said:


> well did I gets it


si


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 19, 2010)

Hankus said:


> with a head like mine I'd be suprised if it didn't hurt






Keebs said:


> *You* may need a new dog............... remember my Tabor??
> 
> 
> it's summer, I don't wear any shoes............
> ...


Hard to keep up with a slow connection!!



Hankus said:


> did I did I
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Folks I'm going to call it a night as well!!......Good night!!


----------



## slip (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## Resica (Jul 19, 2010)

Goodnight Rutt.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 19, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Hard to keep up with a slow connection!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nite RUTT


----------



## Resica (Jul 19, 2010)

Hank, how's your copy and paste working?


----------



## Hankus (Jul 19, 2010)

slip said:


>



nica avvy, is that one of the fellers gettin in the garden


----------



## Hankus (Jul 19, 2010)

Resica said:


> Hank, how's your copy and paste working?



hoss I gots the answers within the minute on the two of the three I knew an I put up an advisory for I waited to answer another


----------



## Resica (Jul 19, 2010)

Hankus said:


> hoss I gots the answers within the minute on the two of the three I knew an I put up an advisory for I waited to answer another


----------



## Hankus (Jul 19, 2010)

Resica said:


>



looks it up they is stampedplus she ain't used but one I aint herd yet


----------



## Resica (Jul 19, 2010)

Gonna go read a book on the Civil War for a bit, goodnight.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 19, 2010)

Resica said:


> Gonna go read a book on the Civil War for a bit, goodnight.



nite masonryank


----------



## Resica (Jul 19, 2010)

Hankus said:


> looks it up they is stampedplus she ain't used but one I aint herd yet



You did well Hankus,  I was busting your chops!!


----------



## Resica (Jul 19, 2010)

Hankus said:


> nite masonryank


Nice ring to it!!!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 19, 2010)

Resica said:


> You did well Hankus,  I was busting your chops!!



aint no deal but I aint answerin no more


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 19, 2010)

niiiiiiight


----------



## Hankus (Jul 19, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> niiiiiiight



nite Yara


----------



## Resica (Jul 19, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> niiiiiiight



Night Yanktress!!!


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 19, 2010)

Hankus said:


> nite Yara





Resica said:


> Night Yanktress!!!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 19, 2010)

buncha nutz


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 19, 2010)

Hankus said:


> buncha nutz



sometimes ya feel like a nut....
no hush ima need sum sleep...


----------



## Hankus (Jul 19, 2010)

I hush I hush


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 19, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I hush I hush


----------



## Hankus (Jul 19, 2010)

mebbe not


buncha lurkers


----------



## slip (Jul 19, 2010)

sleep is fer sissys


----------



## Hankus (Jul 19, 2010)

slip said:


> sleep is fer sissys



sleep is fer employees and I is one so I gots to  now


plus the dogs, cats, chickens n such like to eat early


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 19, 2010)

Work time, snack time, fun time. HEY


----------



## slip (Jul 20, 2010)

IM A BANANA
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




IM A BANANA
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




IM A BANANA
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











UH OH BANANA TIME
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




UH OH BANANA TIME
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








i cant sleep


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jul 20, 2010)

Good morning folks..  Hope ya'll have a Great day..


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 20, 2010)

Morning everybody.   Hey there Kim.      Well, back to bed...


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 20, 2010)

Time to wake up...


----------



## Hankus (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm up I'm up already


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 20, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I'm up I'm up already


 

Hmmmmm...

Just sayin??? 

<TABLE class=tborder border=0 cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=6 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=tcat colSpan=2>Who Posted? Total Posts: 182
</TD></TR><TR><TD class=thead width="100%">User Name</TD><TD class=thead>Posts</TD></TR><TR><TD class=alt1>Hankus </TD><TD class=alt1>60</TD></TR><TR><TD class=alt2>Resica </TD><TD class=alt2>25</TD></TR><TR><TD class=alt1>YaraG. </TD><TD class=alt1>18</TD></TR><TR><TD class=alt2>rhbama3 </TD><TD class=alt2>14</TD></TR><TR><TD class=alt1>Keebs </TD><TD class=alt1>13</TD></TR><TR><TD class=alt2>RUTTNBUCK </TD><TD class=alt2>10</TD></TR><TR><TD class=alt1>slip </TD><TD class=alt1>8</TD></TR><TR><TD class=alt2>mattech </TD><TD class=alt2>6</TD></TR><TR><TD class=alt1>Sterlo58 </TD><TD class=alt1>5</TD></TR><TR><TD class=alt2>jmfauver </TD><TD class=alt2>4</TD></TR><TR><TD class=alt1>Sirduke </TD><TD class=alt1>4</TD></TR><TR><TD class=alt2>MoonPie </TD><TD class=alt2>3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=alt1>chuckb7718 </TD><TD class=alt1>3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=alt2>Redneck Maguiver </TD><TD class=alt2>2</TD></TR><TR><TD class=alt1>Bubbette </TD><TD class=alt1>2</TD></TR><TR><TD class=alt2>TGattis </TD><TD class=alt2>1</TD></TR><TR><TD class=alt1>Benji314 </TD><TD class=alt1>1</TD></TR><TR><TD class=alt2>turtlebug </TD><TD class=alt2>1</TD></TR><TR><TD class=alt1>hogtrap44 </TD><TD class=alt1>1</TD></TR><TR><TD class=alt2>boneboy96 </TD><TD class=alt2>1</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 20, 2010)

Morning folks!!........Ya'll have a good day!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 20, 2010)

Now we see who is running up the numbers and gettin these threads shut down.  HAAANNNKKKUUUSSS. Report to the front office.


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 20, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hmmmmm...
> 
> Just sayin???
> 
> ...



So what ya saying?...we had this conversation in the old driveler...Hankus had almost 200 posts and I had almost 100....


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 20, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Now we see who is running up the numbers and gettin these threads shut down.  HAAANNNKKKUUUSSS. Report to the front office.



Oh boy Hankus you did it now.....Seems they complain when you don't post then they complain when you do


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 20, 2010)

Mornin Varmints...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 20, 2010)

Morning peeps!
Nothing like getting up early going to work for a 30 minute inservice and then coming home. Gotta head back in at 11am. Awesome.


----------



## MoonPie (Jul 20, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Mornin Varmints...



Hey Boss!!!!!!!!

Ready for the Day


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 20, 2010)

Is it nap time yet?


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 20, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Morning peeps!
> Nothing like getting up early going to work for a 30 minute inservice and then coming home. Gotta head back in at 11am. Awesome.



Morning


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 20, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Is it nap time yet?



why....yes. I think i'll crash for a couple of hours. see ya'll later!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 20, 2010)

Mornin' Folks!!  
Got my red on again today, stayin strong, stayin strong, stay.......... oh heck, at least I'm trying!!


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 20, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hmmmmm...
> 
> Just sayin???
> 
> ...



Yeah AND!!!???!!

Mornin ya'll ... Next Tuesday is right around the corner!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 20, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Yeah AND!!!???!!
> 
> Mornin ya'll ... Next Tuesday is right around the corner!



  you drivin the uhaul or are you having it shipped??


----------



## bigox911 (Jul 20, 2010)

Mornin folks.  Hope yall have a good one today.  Good luck with the move Ms. Yara


----------



## MoonPie (Jul 20, 2010)

*Beefy Squash Cassorole*

OFF TOPIC, but here it goes.....

Eatin good food and savin recipes is a passion with me.  I have some that are very old and on "Pawn Stars" would probly.............. Anyway, gonna start postin um in the Cafe section.

Just wanted y'all to have a first look at one 

By now. Goin to work. Good Day y'all


----------



## Keebs (Jul 20, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> Mornin folks.  Hope yall have a good one today.  Good luck with the move Ms. Yara


Mornin Leeeeeee!!! 



MoonPie said:


> OFF TOPIC, but here it goes.....
> 
> Eatin good food and savin recipes is a passion with me.  I have some that are very old and on "Pawn Stars" would probly.............. Anyway, gonna start postin um in the Cafe section.
> 
> ...



Hhhhmmmm, don't sound half bad!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 20, 2010)

Mornin miss Keebs

Mornin Ox

Takin a short break till I get on the road again.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 20, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Mornin miss Keebs
> 
> Mornin Ox
> 
> Takin a short break till I get on the road again.



If you're travelin', you're still breathing, that's a good sign!


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 20, 2010)

Keebs said:


> you drivin the uhaul or are you having it shipped??


Moving truck will be here the 27th and I drive down with the most important.


bigox911 said:


> Mornin folks.  Hope yall have a good one today.  Good luck with the move Ms. Yara



Ty hunny bunch.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 20, 2010)

Morning again!
Got the coffee brewing and trying to find a clean pair of socks.


----------



## baldfish (Jul 20, 2010)

Mornin it feels good to sleep late

Good job on them piggies bama


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 20, 2010)

baldfish said:


> Mornin it feels good to sleep late
> 
> Good job on them piggies bama



Thanks, bro!
Turtlebug and Fishbait both have specific hogs they are wanting to kill. I don't have a personal grudge against one yet so i kill anything.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 20, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Moving truck will be here the 27th and I drive down with the most important.
> 
> 
> Ty hunny bunch.


  Good Deal, wish I was closer, I'd help ya supervise!! 



rhbama3 said:


> Morning again!
> Got the coffee brewing and trying to find a clean pair of socks.


 nope, won't do it, Imagonnabenice............. enjoy your coffee bubba! 



baldfish said:


> Mornin it feels good to sleep late
> 
> Good job on them piggies bama


CHARLIEEEE!!!!  How's my B, B & B Bro today??? 



rhbama3 said:


> Thanks, bro!
> Turtlebug and Fishbait both have specific hogs they are wanting to kill. I don't have a personal grudge against one yet so i kill anything.



 what names are being used this year so I can get the cheer list fixed???


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 20, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Good Deal, wish I was closer, I'd help ya supervise!!
> 
> 
> nope, won't do it, Imagonnabenice............. enjoy your coffee bubba!
> ...


I think TBug named her nemesis "Mimi" after the big ugly secretary on the Drew Carey show. Fishbait hasn't given his big sow a name but has some very colorful descriptions of her that can't be posted. He's on a mission now because she's playing chess with him and winning after he gave her some chin music with the 30-30.
okay, off to work again. Catch up with ya'll later!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jul 20, 2010)

Ok. 3 now.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 20, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I think TBug named her nemesis "Mimi" after the big ugly secretary on the Drew Carey show. Fishbait hasn't given his big sow a name but has some very colorful descriptions of her that can't be posted. He's on a mission now because she's playing chess with him and winning after he gave her some chin music with the 30-30.
> okay, off to work again. Catch up with ya'll later!


 catchyalater!! 



Redneck Maguiver said:


> Ok. 3 now.



Hiya Kim!  you on vacation???


----------



## baldfish (Jul 20, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Thanks, bro!
> Turtlebug and Fishbait both have specific hogs they are wanting to kill. I don't have a personal grudge against one yet so i kill anything.



I'm with you on that bamaI just need to put one down with the longbow 



Keebs said:


> Good Deal, wish I was closer, I'd help ya supervise!!
> 
> 
> nope, won't do it, Imagonnabenice............. enjoy your coffee bubba!
> ...



Just wonderful Keebs being lazy and you


----------



## bigox911 (Jul 20, 2010)

baldfish said:


> I'm with you on that bamaI just need to put one down with the longbow



Well what are you waitin on


----------



## baldfish (Jul 20, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> Well what are you waitin on




Gettin close enough to one for the shot it just ain't worked out yet


----------



## Benji314 (Jul 20, 2010)

Mornin folks!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 20, 2010)

baldfish said:


> I'm with you on that bamaI just need to put one down with the longbow
> 
> Just wonderful Keebs being lazy and you


Werkin, werkin, earnin my pay! 



baldfish said:


> Gettin close enough to one for the shot it just ain't worked out yet


 You need me to come paint your head so you're all camo'd up?!?!?  



Benji314 said:


> Mornin folks!



Hiya Benji!!  Repeat of yesterday?


----------



## Benji314 (Jul 20, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hiya Benji!!  Repeat of yesterday?



You better believe it!! 

Anybody want to come over and drink with me???


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 20, 2010)

Mornin y'all. Sorry I ain't been around...just got a FB page and been catchin up with old friends.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 20, 2010)

Does anyone know what country music singer this is?


----------



## Resica (Jul 20, 2010)

Dinah Shore!


----------



## baldfish (Jul 20, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Werkin, werkin, earnin my pay!
> 
> 
> You need me to come paint your head so you're all camo'd up?!?!?
> ...




Well thats good and thanks on the head painting maybe you can do it better than me


----------



## Keebs (Jul 20, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> You better believe it!!
> 
> Anybody want to come over and drink with me???


I DO, I DO, I DO, oh wait, snap, I gotta work! 



Sweetwater said:


> Mornin y'all. Sorry I ain't been around...just got a FB page and been catchin up with old friends.


ya ain't added me yet....................... 



Sweetwater said:


> Does anyone know what country music singer this is?


 not right off............... 



Resica said:


> Dinah Shore!



   
mornin yank!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 20, 2010)

baldfish said:


> Well thats good and thanks on the head painting maybe you can do it better than me



 the key is in the powder.............


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 20, 2010)

Resica said:


> Dinah Shore!



..Close..naw she's an ex-inlaw...the other person.


----------



## Resica (Jul 20, 2010)

Keebs said:


> mornin yank!


Howdy Mam.



Sweetwater said:


> ..Close..naw she's an ex-inlaw...the other person.



That's Johhny Cash isn't it, I'd recognize him anywhere.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 20, 2010)

Resica said:


> Howdy Mam.
> 
> 
> 
> That's Johhny Cash isn't it, I'd recognize him anywhere.



He sang a song about him.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 20, 2010)

Resica said:


> Howdy Mam.
> 
> That's Johhny Cash isn't it, I'd recognize him anywhere.



Oh lawd, you're killin' me this morning!! 

Come'on Sweet, give it up, who is it?


----------



## Hankus (Jul 20, 2010)

I gota answer


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 20, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Oh lawd, you're killin' me this morning!!
> 
> Come'on Sweet, give it up, who is it?



It's Georgia boy Jason Aldean...err Williams.


----------



## Resica (Jul 20, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I gota answer



You always do Hank!!


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 20, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I gota answer



Mornin Hankus.


----------



## Benji314 (Jul 20, 2010)

What to do, what to do?? 
Should I sit around the house all day or should I go to the hunting land and start getting things ready for deer season??? Hmmmmm.....


----------



## Keebs (Jul 20, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I gota answer


But of course you do!! 



Sweetwater said:


> It's Georgia boy Jason Aldean...err Williams.


Aaahhsooo!! 



Resica said:


> You always do Hank!!


you noticed to, huh?  



Benji314 said:


> What to do, what to do??
> Should I sit around the house all day or should I go to the hunting land and start getting things ready for deer season??? Hmmmmm.....


loaf today, go spend the night at deer camp, get up early & start ya stuff, too hot already to do much........... just a suggestion................


----------



## Resica (Jul 20, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> It's Georgia boy Jason Aldean...err Williams.


My cousin went to high school with him.


----------



## Benji314 (Jul 20, 2010)

I got a meting at 6:30 in the morning and have to work tomorrow night. I think I might just start geting things ready here to go out next week.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 20, 2010)

Resica said:


> My cousin went to high school with him.



I used to be married to a lady in his family. He's a good kid.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 20, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> I got a meting at 6:30 in the morning and have to work tomorrow night. I think I might just start geting things ready here to go out next week.


Oh well, if you're gonna throw all that in then well............ 



Resica said:


> My cousin went to high school with him.





Sweetwater said:


> I used to be married to a lady in his family. He's a good kid.



 Ya'll almost, sorta, kinda, in a way, ya might say, almost kin!!


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 20, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Oh well, if you're gonna throw all that in then well............
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is Georgia...we're all related in one way or nother..


----------



## Keebs (Jul 20, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> This is Georgia...we're all related in one way or nother..



I tell folks that if you're from my home county, then we're related by marriage or by blood!


----------



## dougefresh (Jul 20, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I tell folks that if you're from my home county, then we're related by marriage or by blood!



Some by both. Aint nuffin hotter than some cousin love.



Afternoon Folks


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 20, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Some by both. Aint nuffin hotter than some cousin love.
> 
> 
> 
> Afternoon Folks





Afternoon...gotta jet for a while...bbl.


----------



## Resica (Jul 20, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Ya'll almost, sorta, kinda, in a way, ya might say, almost kin!!



I guess Sweetwater and I are kin, add another to the list!!

Hello Doug.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 20, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Some by both. Aint nuffin hotter than some cousin love.
> 
> Afternoon Folks



Heeyyyy Cuz!!    
Ya'll make it back ok? 



Resica said:


> I guess Sweetwater and I are kin, add another to the list!!
> 
> Hello Doug.


----------



## dougefresh (Jul 20, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Afternoon...gotta jet for a while...bbl.


Becareful out there.



Resica said:


> I guess Sweetwater and I are kin, add another to the list!!
> 
> Hello Doug.




What up



Keebs said:


> Heeyyyy Cuz!!
> Ya'll make it back ok?


Howdy there

Yep, had a good little trip. Sure hate to be back at work. Gota work the next 11 days strait. Looks like we are gona miss the Blast.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 20, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Becareful out there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 and ya'll are already out on FPG too   Ok, that's it, gonna have to have a git-together-throw-down at your place again with a bigger crowd to make up for missing all this!


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 20, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Good Deal, wish I was closer, I'd help ya supervise!!
> 
> 
> nope, won't do it, Imagonnabenice............. enjoy your coffee bubba!
> ...


No need but ty mama Keebs. The moving company i'm using is an old boss of mine. He has already been warned about his boys and my belongings.


Benji314 said:


> You better believe it!!
> 
> Anybody want to come over and drink with me???


Meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!

Afternoon .... what's everyone up to today???


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 20, 2010)

*Riddle # 5*

When young, I am sweet in the sun.
When middle-aged, I make you gay.
When old, I am valued more than ever.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 20, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> No need but ty mama Keebs. The moving company i'm using is an old boss of mine. He has already been warned about his boys and my belongings.
> Meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!
> 
> Afternoon .... what's everyone up to today???






YaraG. said:


> When young, I am sweet in the sun.
> When middle-aged, I make you gay.
> When old, I am valued more than ever.


now where'd hankus git off to.............. hold on, lemme go check the back room.............


----------



## Benji314 (Jul 20, 2010)

YaraG.;5130849Meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!

Afternoon .... what's everyone up to today???[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> Come on then!
> 
> Bout half a bottle of Crown so far!


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 20, 2010)

Keebs said:


> now where'd hankus git off to.............. hold on, lemme go check the back room.............


Hanky oh Hanky where are ya????


Benji314 said:


> Come on then!
> 
> Bout half a bottle of Crown so far!


Stingy!!!


----------



## slip (Jul 20, 2010)

goood mornin...



aw thats what a good nights sleep feels like.


----------



## dougefresh (Jul 20, 2010)

Keebs said:


> and ya'll are already out on FPG too   Ok, that's it, gonna have to have a git-together-throw-down at your place again with a bigger crowd to make up for missing all this!



Still not 100% sure about FPG


----------



## Keebs (Jul 20, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Still not 100% sure about FPG



Then that should be a  instead of a  right???  Family reunion changed/cancelled????


----------



## Keebs (Jul 20, 2010)

slip said:


> goood mornin...
> 
> 
> 
> aw thats what a good nights sleep feels like.




Tell me your secret, for some reason 4:44 & 4:54 has been my wake up time the last week or so, I go back to sleep but it isn't the good sleep!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 20, 2010)

Just finished entering all my surgery cases for the year and sent in all the fee's. I'm legal and licensed for another year now.


----------



## dougefresh (Jul 20, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Then that should be a  instead of a  right???  Family reunion changed/cancelled????



Still not sure on dates for the reunion, but the way it looks if its not the reunion its gona be work. There plans here are to work 12 off 2 work 12 and so on.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 20, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Just finished entering all my surgery cases for the year and sent in all the fee's. I'm legal and licensed for another year now.


 How long you been illegal??? 



dougefresh said:


> Still not sure on dates for the reunion, but the way it looks if its not the reunion its gona be work. There plans here are to work 12 off 2 work 12 and so on.



 dagnabitsnackinfrizzledoodlebob!!     ya up to being kidnapped?  I'll drive, SGG can keep the kids heads down & snatch ya wiff a lasso as we go by............


----------



## slip (Jul 20, 2010)

Keebs said:


> How long you been illegal???



the blood sucking bandit


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 20, 2010)

Keebs said:


> How long you been illegal???
> 
> 
> 
> dagnabitsnackinfrizzledoodlebob!!     ya up to being kidnapped?  I'll drive, SGG can keep the kids heads down & snatch ya wiff a lasso as we go by............



no habla englaise....


----------



## Keebs (Jul 20, 2010)

slip said:


> the blood *circulating *bandit


 fixed it for ya! 



rhbama3 said:


> no habla englaise....



 dabnabitdon'ttellmeyoudon'tknowallthat!!


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 20, 2010)

slip said:


> the blood sucking bandit



Another awesome avatar. Winged predators are amongst the best of God's creation.


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 20, 2010)

afternoon,time for bed I think,that 21 hr work day about killed me


----------



## Benji314 (Jul 20, 2010)

Nothin' like listening to some good music turned WAY up and drinking a nice cold adult beverage.

I could get used to this bache....batchor....bachol.......being single thang. Got another five days of it.


----------



## slip (Jul 20, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Another awesome avatar. Winged predators are amongst the best of God's creation.



yes sir there is no question there.







anyone seen Jeff c lately?


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jul 20, 2010)

And A Big howdy do folks.....


----------



## dougefresh (Jul 20, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> afternoon,time for bed I think,that 21 hr work day about killed me


Ifin you stay up longer you might start seeing things that arn't realy there.



Benji314 said:


> Nothin' like listening to some good music turned WAY up and drinking a nice cold adult beverage.
> 
> I could get used to this bache....batchor....bachol.......being single thang. Got another five days of it.


What up BenjiHow ya been?

Dude you do know you said that out loud. I hope your wifey doesn't read that.


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 20, 2010)

slip said:


> anyone seen Jeff c lately?



Not in about a week or so...


----------



## Benji314 (Jul 20, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Ifin you stay up longer you might start seeing things that arn't realy there.
> 
> What up BenjiHow ya been?
> 
> Dude you do know you said that out loud. I hope your wifey doesn't read that.



Yup told her that on the phone earlier today. I got the Uh-huh response. Aint no way I would last more than a week with out her.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 20, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> afternoon,time for bed I think,that 21 hr work day about killed me


I'd imagine so!! Rest well! 



Benji314 said:


> Nothin' like listening to some good music turned WAY up and drinking a nice cold adult beverage.
> 
> I could get used to this bache....batchor....bachol.......being single thang. Got another five days of it.


You & Bitter would be a pair! 



slip said:


> yes sir there is no question there.
> anyone seen Jeff c lately?



ssshhhhh, don't say his name so loud, he be on a mission............ pm incoming...........


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 20, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Ifin you stay up longer you might start seeing things that arn't realy there.



My wife told I was trying to fix a computer in my sleep 2 nights ago....I see things as it is when I get some sleep,I just hate getting to bed at 1 am and having the alarm go off at 330am,makes for a long next day as well


----------



## Benji314 (Jul 20, 2010)

I do got to say the wifey did leave me with a nice present. The Zac Brown Band Pass the Jar DVD. 

Me and little Otis be jammin!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 20, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> And A Big howdy do folks.....


Hiya! 



Benji314 said:


> Yup told her that on the phone earlier today. I got the Uh-huh response. Aint no way I would last more than a week with out her.



Aaaawwwww


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 20, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I'd imagine so!! Rest well!



I will as soon as the sun gets out of the bedroom window,hopefully I will be out cold by 8 tonight...


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 20, 2010)

Hiya Keebs...the funny thing about the computer I was trying to fix is I kept talking about the chocolate smell...


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 20, 2010)

quick fly by...howdy everybody!    All those going to the Blast this coming weekend, hope ya all have a great time.      I'm going to be helping my mom celebrate her 80th birthday up in NY.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 20, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> My wife told I was trying to fix a computer in my sleep 2 nights ago....I see things as it is when I get some sleep,I just hate getting to bed at 1 am and having the alarm go off at 330am,makes for a long next day as well



 When I worked in peanuts I would grade them in my sleep!!


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 20, 2010)

Keebs said:


> When I worked in peanuts I would grade them in my sleep!!



I think I was dreaming about rhbama3's computer...wife keeps telling me I was talking about the sticky chocolate and the smell....only one I ever worked on like that


----------



## Keebs (Jul 20, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> quick fly by...howdy everybody!    All those going to the Blast this coming weekend, hope ya all have a great time.      I'm going to be helping my mom celebrate her 80th birthday up in NY.



Aaaawwww, wise choice there darlin', give her a hug from me!!


----------



## Bubbette (Jul 20, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Morning again!
> Got the coffee brewing and trying to find a clean pair of socks.



Tell Mini Me to put the socks together that she keeps piling on the dryer.



jmfauver said:


> Hiya Keebs...the funny thing about the computer I was trying to fix is I kept talking about the chocolate smell...



I represent that remark!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 20, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> I think I was dreaming about rhbama3's computer...wife keeps telling me I was talking about the sticky chocolate and the smell....only one I ever worked on like that



Better that than seg3 peanuts!  YUCK!!


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 20, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> quick fly by...howdy everybody!    All those going to the Blast this coming weekend, hope ya all have a great time.      I'm going to be helping my mom celebrate her 80th birthday up in NY.



That is definitely one to celebrate...have a safe trip


----------



## Keebs (Jul 20, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Tell Mini Me to put the socks together that she keeps piling on the dryer.
> 
> I represent that remark!



Bubbettesista!!!!


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 20, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> I represent that remark!



At least I fixed it...Supposed to meet bama on Sat. at the blast to give it back 



Keebs said:


> Better that than seg3 peanuts!  YUCK!!



I hate peanuts...they give me migraines


----------



## Bubbette (Jul 20, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Bubbettesista!!!!



Hey Keebs!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 20, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> At least I fixed it...Supposed to meet bama on Sat. at the blast to give it back
> 
> I hate peanuts...they give me migraines



 Love my peanuts.................. if they gave me headaches I guess I wouldn't like them either...........


----------



## Bubbette (Jul 20, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> At least I fixed it...Supposed to meet bama on Sat. at the blast to give it back



Thanks! Bubba is looking forward to getting his pics off the old one.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 20, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Hey Keebs!



You home or still in PC?   It don't matter though, you're HERE!!


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 20, 2010)

HEY witch one of u ran over me wile i was sleeping i feel awfull


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 20, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Thanks! Bubba is looking forward to getting his pics off the old one.



I sent him a pm and when he called me he thought I was telling him the laptop was dead,I had to explain it was not dead it was done as in  fixed ready to return to sender..I only had it 1 hr before I was done with it...I am so looking forward to meeting some of these folks this weekend..I wish a lot more folks were coming but then I would not have anyone " new" to meet at FPG


----------



## Keebs (Jul 20, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> HEY witch one of u ran over me wile i was sleeping i feel awfull


Sorry, I believe it was Hankus.................. 



jmfauver said:


> I sent him a pm and when he called me he thought I was telling him the laptop was dead,I had to explain it was not dead it was done as in  fixed ready to return to sender..I only had it 1 hr before I was done with it...I am so looking forward to meeting some of these folks this weekend..I wish a lot more folks were coming but then I would not have anyone " new" to meet at FPG


You got your name tag for the Blast already???


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 20, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> HEY witch one of u ran over me wile i was sleeping i feel awfull



Sorry about that...


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 20, 2010)

Keebs said:


> You got your name tag for the Blast already???



Sure does it says TINY


----------



## Hankus (Jul 20, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hmmmmm...
> Just sayin???



 well say it don't jus imply it



Sterlo58 said:


> Now we see who is running up the numbers and gettin these threads shut down.  HAAANNNKKKUUUSSS. Report to the front office.



yessir



jmfauver said:


> So what ya saying?...we had this conversation in the old driveler...Hankus had almost 200 posts and I had almost 100....



he still aint said, wonder what was on his mind 



jmfauver said:


> Oh boy Hankus you did it now.....Seems they complain when you don't post then they complain when you do



story of my life-do or dont ya still wrong



YaraG. said:


> Yeah AND!!!???!!
> 
> Mornin ya'll ... Next Tuesday is right around the corner!



hurry ever chanct ya get



Resica said:


> You always do Hank!!



usually



Sweetwater said:


> Mornin Hankus.



HEY SW  seems we been slidin by each other



Keebs said:


> But of course you do!!
> 
> 
> Aaahhsooo!!
> ...



Aad I had thatun



Keebs said:


> now where'd hankus git off to.............. hold on, lemme go check the back room.............



was at school



YaraG. said:


> Hanky oh Hanky where are ya????
> 
> Stingy!!!



grapes 



slip said:


> yes sir there is no question there.
> anyone seen Jeff c lately?



last I herd Keebs was in charge of his whereabouts



Keebs said:


> Love my peanuts.................. if they gave me headaches I guess I wouldn't like them either...........



love peanuts in my coke


----------



## Hankus (Jul 20, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> HEY witch one of u ran over me wile i was sleeping i feel awfull



that would be ME


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 20, 2010)

Hankus said:


> he still aint said, wonder what was on his mind



I think he is jealous..


----------



## Hankus (Jul 20, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Sorry, I believe it was Hankus..................



  


I was busy with a whopper of a MQ


----------



## Hankus (Jul 20, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> I think he is jealous..



possible Tiny its possible  have a cokler coler


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 20, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Sorry about that...



idjit


----------



## Benji314 (Jul 20, 2010)

By the way Keebs, that Jim Beam Red Stag is pretty good, IMO. Mixing it with a Coke makes is tast like CHerry Coke. It is Infused with cherry flavor. But it's the same strength as regular Beam.


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 20, 2010)

SO jm and H ran me over at the same time yall idjits


----------



## Hankus (Jul 20, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> SO jm and H ran me over at the same time yall idjits


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 20, 2010)

Hankus said:


> possible Tiny its possible  have a cokler coler



Some day maybe the new nickname someone has now given me will fit....




Seth carter said:


> idjit



Who you whipping,at least I admitted it,next time i will run you over with this


----------



## Hankus (Jul 20, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> By the way Keebs, that Jim Beam Red Stag is pretty good, IMO. Mixing it with a Coke makes is tast like CHerry Coke. It is Infused with cherry flavor. But it's the same strength as regular Beam.



thanks fer the info on that I will put it to use later


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 20, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> SO jm and H ran me over at the same time yall idjits



whatcha talkin bout willis

just for you Seth


----------



## Hankus (Jul 20, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Some day maybe the new nickname someone has now given me will fit....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hoss we could sport the same nickname but they caint put it on no med shirt and either of us wear it thats fer sure


----------



## slip (Jul 20, 2010)

man aint nothing better then a giant cherokee purple tomato on a hot, grass cutting day like today.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 20, 2010)

Looks like I pert near cleared the house


----------



## Hankus (Jul 20, 2010)

slip said:


> man aint nothing better then a giant cherokee purple tomato on a hot, grass cutting day like today.



don't be startin nutin bout no mater booze yet I aint even got a drink yet


----------



## MoonPie (Jul 20, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> afternoon,time for bed I think,that 21 hr work day about killed me





jmfauver said:


> My wife told I was trying to fix a computer in my sleep 2 nights ago....I see things as it is when I get some sleep,I just hate getting to bed at 1 am and having the alarm go off at 330am,makes for a long next day as well





jmfauver said:


> I think I was dreaming about rhbama3's computer...wife keeps telling me I was talking about the sticky chocolate and the smell....only one I ever worked on like that



Stayin awake too long makes for Hilucinations.  Maybe sayin good nite  now might be the ticket  We will still be here, a lookin forward to yur return


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 20, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> whatcha talkin bout willis
> 
> just for you Seth


----------



## Benji314 (Jul 20, 2010)

Hankus said:


> thanks fer the info on that I will put it to use later



You are welcome!!


----------



## slip (Jul 20, 2010)

Hankus said:


> don't be startin nutin bout no mater booze yet I aint even got a drink yet



its 10 after 5 and your still sober?


----------



## Hankus (Jul 20, 2010)

slip said:


> its 10 after 5 and your still sober?



becomin a dissapointment aint I, but I'm fixin ta start cuz I gotta move sum chickens


----------



## MoonPie (Jul 20, 2010)

slip said:


> man aint nothing better then a giant cherokee purple tomato on a hot, grass cutting day like today.



: you said it bro. I couldn't find a cherokee purple but had a vineripehomegrown beefstake with a lot a mayo stacked on top and salt and pepper  that was purdy good too.


----------



## dougefresh (Jul 20, 2010)

Come on 7pm, I am soooooo ready for this day at work to be over with.


----------



## Bubbette (Jul 20, 2010)

Keebs said:


> You home or still in PC?   It don't matter though, you're HERE!!



I'm in PC. Will be here for a while, I'm afraid.



jmfauver said:


> I sent him a pm and when he called me he thought I was telling him the laptop was dead,I had to explain it was not dead it was done as in  fixed ready to return to sender..I only had it 1 hr before I was done with it...I am so looking forward to meeting some of these folks this weekend..I wish a lot more folks were coming but then I would not have anyone " new" to meet at FPG



He told me he's on call this weekend and can't make it to the Blast. I guess he needs another cyber 

I won't be there. In PC for a while.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 20, 2010)

contrary to da Battle Axe's post, i WILL be attending the Blast Saturday  if Ol Red/Lakeb/Bigmoolie/blueduck/tanteaux/OR5/?/? doesn't kill me on the way. He'd be a good driver for NASCAR! I won't be staying all day but do plan to be at Cracker Barrel for Breakfast. Last year we got there early, but the Blast doesn't open till 9am so i don't think we won't to get there for b'fast before 0730. Of course, it's up to Mack, i'll be a passenger.
Looking forward to seeing you guys!


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 20, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Come on 7pm, I am soooooo ready for this day at work to be over with.


----------



## Resica (Jul 20, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> contrary to da Battle Axe's post, i WILL be attending the Blast Saturday  if Ol Red/Lakeb/Bigmoolie/blueduck/tanteaux/OR5/?/? doesn't kill me on the way. He'd be a good driver for NASCAR! I won't be staying all day but do plan to be at Cracker Barrel for Breakfast. Last year we got there early, but the Blast doesn't open till 9am so i don't think we won't to get there for b'fast before 0730. Of course, it's up to Mack, i'll be a passenger.
> Looking forward to seeing you guys!



What a buzzkill!!


----------



## Bubbette (Jul 20, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> *contrary to da Battle Axe's post*, i WILL be attending the Blast Saturday  if Ol Red/Lakeb/Bigmoolie/blueduck/tanteaux/OR5/?/? doesn't kill me on the way. He'd be a good driver for NASCAR! I won't be staying all day but do plan to be at Cracker Barrel for Breakfast. Last year we got there early, but the Blast doesn't open till 9am so i don't think we won't to get there for b'fast before 0730. Of course, it's up to Mack, i'll be a passenger.
> Looking forward to seeing you guys!




You want I should tell Mini Me to wash everything cept your socks?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 20, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> You want I should tell Mini Me to wash everything cept your socks?



you do realize mini-me is spending the night with her friend? She hasn't hit a lick at a snake since you've been gone. Socks or anything else for that matter


----------



## Hankus (Jul 20, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Come on 7pm, I am soooooo ready for this day at work to be over with.



I magine so


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 20, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> contrary to da Battle Axe's post, i WILL be attending the Blast Saturday  if Ol Red/Lakeb/Bigmoolie/blueduck/tanteaux/OR5/?/? doesn't kill me on the way. He'd be a good driver for NASCAR! I won't be staying all day but do plan to be at Cracker Barrel for Breakfast. Last year we got there early, but the Blast doesn't open till 9am so i don't think we won't to get there for b'fast before 0730. Of course, it's up to Mack, i'll be a passenger.
> Looking forward to seeing you guys!





I just might still be there at that time, guardin` my coffee.


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 20, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I just might still be there at that time, guardin` my coffee.



hey nick


----------



## Hankus (Jul 20, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> hey nick



BoSethus how ya doin


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 20, 2010)

Hankus said:


> BoSethus how ya doin



yep


----------



## pbradley (Jul 20, 2010)

sneak in Drivel.  sneak out.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 20, 2010)

pbradley said:


> sneak in Drivel.  sneak out.



you know you want your name back in BOLD font. Just give in and get back in the captains chair. 
Oh, and make Matty a mod while your there. It would be like a good mod/crazy mod, "Tango and Cash" kinda thing.


----------



## pbradley (Jul 20, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Oh, and make Matty a mod while your there. It would be like a good mod/crazy mod, "Tango and Cash" kinda thing.




Which one would be "good" and which one would be "crazy?"


----------



## wickedjester (Jul 20, 2010)

Hey all


----------



## Hankus (Jul 20, 2010)

pbradley said:


> Which one would be "good" and which one would be "crazy?"



excellent question


----------



## Hankus (Jul 20, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> Hey all



gets usuns a couple dates fer the shindig yet


----------



## Bubbette (Jul 20, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> you do realize mini-me is spending the night with her friend? She hasn't hit a lick at a snake since you've been gone. Socks or anything else for that matter



Sounds like a personal problem to me. 

I hope she remembers she's baby sitting tomorrow.


----------



## pbradley (Jul 20, 2010)

Hankus said:


> gets usuns a couple dates fer the shindig yet



here you go:


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 20, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Sounds like a personal problem to me.
> 
> I hope she remembers she's baby sitting tomorrow.



she's not. Kim called and said she doesn't need her tomorrow, but does Thursday.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 20, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> Hey all


Hey, Chris! 
welcome back, Bro! 


Hankus said:


> excellent question


isn't it though? 
The fact that he is wondering about it, means there is a possibilty that he has considered returning to the mod lounge. I wish he would, because he was the only one that never locked the fridge.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 20, 2010)

pbradley said:


> here you go:



I bleve the phrase is "there he went" or was it "if they was to put in a backdoor rekon where they want it"


----------



## Hankus (Jul 20, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Hey, Chris!
> welcome back, Bro!
> 
> isn't it though?
> The fact that he is wondering about it, means there is a possibilty that he has considered returning to the mod lounge. I wish he would, because he was the only one that never locked the fridge.



from my understandin they is both a touch


----------



## pbradley (Jul 20, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Hey, Chris!
> welcome back, Bro!
> 
> isn't it though?
> The fact that he is wondering about it, means there is a possibilty that he has considered returning to the mod lounge. I wish he would, because he was the only one that never locked the fridge.



Not me, man.  I did my time.  Poor Keebs is out campaigning for me now.  I fully intend to embezzle all campaign funds and buy a new bassboat.


----------



## wickedjester (Jul 20, 2010)

Hankus said:


> gets usuns a couple dates fer the shindig yet



Yep!

Indeed Bro.You will love the two I have.Used to be members here.

Seems a cpl of my friends from here been saying I been dating em,so I called em up.

Figure if Ima get accused,might as well do the crime!

Text with pics inbound Man


----------



## pbradley (Jul 20, 2010)

Hankus said:


> from my understandin they is both a touch




What do you expect from somebody who spent a year moderating the PF?


----------



## wickedjester (Jul 20, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Hey, Chris!
> welcome back, Bro!
> 
> isn't it though?
> The fact that he is wondering about it, means there is a possibilty that he has considered returning to the mod lounge. I wish he would, because he was the only one that never locked the fridge.



Thanks Man!

Im back In Georgia and tired Robert!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 20, 2010)

pbradley said:


> Not me, man.  I did my time.  Poor Keebs is out campaigning for me now.  I fully intend to embezzle all campaign funds and buy a new bassboat.



finally some truth in politics


----------



## Hankus (Jul 20, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> yep!
> 
> Indeed bro.you will love the two i have.used to be members here.
> 
> ...



schuaweeeet


----------



## Hankus (Jul 20, 2010)

pbradley said:


> What do you expect from somebody who spent a year moderating the PF?



a fine


----------



## wickedjester (Jul 20, 2010)

Hankus said:


> schuaweeeet



One lives down south,Other lives below Atlanta,past Six Flags.


----------



## pbradley (Jul 20, 2010)

pbradley said:


> Not me, man.  I did my time.  Poor Keebs is out campaigning for me now.  I fully intend to embezzle all campaign funds and buy a new bassboat.





Hankus said:


> finally some truth in politics




Yep. 

This is the boat:


----------



## mattech (Jul 20, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> Hey all



welcome back sir


----------



## wickedjester (Jul 20, 2010)

mattech,
Quit texting me.

I told you Joshie and you can have the house and all goods in it.

Im done with all of it Bro


----------



## Hankus (Jul 20, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> One lives down south,Other lives below Atlanta,past Six Flags.



NEVERMIND after that text I'll jus rope one of my own, theys gotta be one I aint took to town lately


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 20, 2010)

pbradley said:


> Yep.
> 
> This is the boat:




I wanna be a mod if bassboats and slush funds are available.....
Hey Dawg2, Secondseason, and Elfii! make me a mod over Swap and Sell till it opens back up!


----------



## wickedjester (Jul 20, 2010)

mattech said:


> welcome back sir



Thanks,
You dont have to call me Sir anymore.You dont work for me now.

I do however have  agood job opening.

General Maintenance,40 hours  a week,full benefits.

Starts In September


----------



## wickedjester (Jul 20, 2010)

Hankus said:


> NEVERMIND after that text I'll jus rope one of my own, theys gotta be one I aint took to town lately



Yeah,I didnt even know the ones name...


Seems you cant buy a reputation like  mine for dating women


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 20, 2010)

gess whats for supper


----------



## wickedjester (Jul 20, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> gess whats for supper



Ummmmmmm,Possum?


----------



## Hankus (Jul 20, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> gess whats for supper



slow grilled deer shoulder wrapped in bacon, taters, and onions, with biskits and brew


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 20, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> gess whats for supper



Chef boy ar dee Ravioli.


----------



## pbradley (Jul 20, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I wanna be a mod if bassboats and slush funds are available.....
> Hey Dawg2, Secondseason, and Elfii! make me a mod over Swap and Sell till it opens back up!



You like-a da boat?


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 20, 2010)

hotwings friedgreen tomato french fries and mac and chess


----------



## wickedjester (Jul 20, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> gess whats for supper



79 cent pizza for me.

All I could wrangle outta the freezer with knee gimped up and crutches


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 20, 2010)

pbradley said:


> You like-a da boat?



yes, i do!


----------



## deermeat270 (Jul 20, 2010)

Im lost...anyone know where the Political Forum is?


----------



## pbradley (Jul 20, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> gess whats for supper



fried pork chops, fresh tomatoes off the vine, mashed taters with gravy, collard greens and buttermilk biscuits with lots of butter?


----------



## Hankus (Jul 20, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> hotwings friedgreen tomato french fries and mac and chess



I'll stick with mine



Hankus said:


> slow grilled deer shoulder wrapped in bacon, taters, and onions, with biskits and brew


----------



## wickedjester (Jul 20, 2010)

deermeat270 said:


> Im lost...anyone know where the Political Forum is?



Four doors down and on the right.If you take  aleft four doors down you will be in Restroom....


----------



## pbradley (Jul 20, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> yes, i do!



It's my dream toy. The new, 2010 $60,000 Sterling / Gambler 2100.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 20, 2010)

pbradley said:


> You like-a da boat?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 20, 2010)

deermeat270 said:


> Im lost...anyone know where the Political Forum is?


Go to the dead oak tree and take a left on the firebreak. Theres a dead armadillo at the fork where you take a left. 
Election returns coming in yet?


----------



## Hankus (Jul 20, 2010)

talk about fast boats and food and the place empties


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 20, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> hotwings friedgreen tomato french fries and mac and chess





wickedjester said:


> 79 cent pizza for me.
> 
> All I could wrangle outta the freezer with knee gimped up and crutches





Hankus said:


> slow grilled deer shoulder wrapped in bacon, taters, and onions, with biskits and brew





pbradley said:


> fried pork chops, fresh tomatoes off the vine, mashed taters with gravy, collard greens and buttermilk biscuits with lots of butter?



Ya'll suck. i really did just eat a can of Ravioli.


----------



## pbradley (Jul 20, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Ya'll suck. i really did just eat a can of Ravioli.



I had Cracker Barrel.


----------



## wickedjester (Jul 20, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Ya'll suck. i really did just eat a can of Ravioli.



I would trade with ya.

I love Ravioli


----------



## Hankus (Jul 20, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Ya'll suck. i really did just eat a can of Ravioli.



after some of the stuff ya teased me wth I think a mite deserve it jus this once


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 20, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> Yep!
> 
> Indeed Bro.You will love the two I have.Used to be members here.
> 
> ...


   U lose my #?     


Hankus said:


> schuaweeeet


  


wickedjester said:


> One lives down south,Other lives below Atlanta,past Six Flags.


   I go past there when I go visit Bear!


wickedjester said:


> Thanks,
> You dont have to call me Sir anymore.You dont work for me now.
> 
> I do however have  agood job opening.
> ...


   Congrats on the upcoming job!


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 20, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Ya'll suck. i really did just eat a can of Ravioli.



Fried poke-chops, suicide taters (baked chopped taters smothered in butter, cheddar and bacon) and fresh baby limas.   

I got an extra plate.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jul 20, 2010)

all this talk of food,  Ya'll folks be making me Hungry......


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 20, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Fried poke-chops, suicide taters (baked chopped taters smothered in butter, cheddar and bacon) and fresh baby limas.
> 
> I got an extra plate.



Dang that sounds good. Momma shamed me into powerwalkin with her for about 4 miles. I am about to drop and have worked up quite an appetite.


----------



## pbradley (Jul 20, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> all this talk of food,  Ya'll folks be making me Hungry......



Yep.  Think I'll go fix a bowl of BlueBell peaches n homemade vanilla ice cream. 


BRB.


----------



## slip (Jul 20, 2010)

DQ blizzard on the way...


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm tryin to lose weight and yall keep torturing me with all this food talk. Guess I'll go chew on a celery stalk.


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 20, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Dang that sounds good. Momma shamed me into powerwalkin with her for about 4 miles. I am about to drop and have worked up quite an appetite.



Kind of defeats the purpose.   

I know what you mean though. I picked at mine (trying to make sure I still fit into my fall camo  ) and then cleaned the kitchen, cleaned up the dog's house and area, did some laundry and swept floors. I feel like I could eat what I put in the fridge for lunch tomorrow.


----------



## pbradley (Jul 20, 2010)

pbradley said:


> Yep.  Think I'll go fix a bowl of BlueBell peaches n homemade vanilla ice cream.
> 
> 
> BRB.



Ahhhhh; much better.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 20, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Fried poke-chops, suicide taters (baked chopped taters smothered in butter, cheddar and bacon) and fresh baby limas.
> 
> I got an extra plate.


Appreciate the offer,but just finished up a couple of BLT's with the best tomato I've had this year!!



pbradley said:


> Yep.  Think I'll go fix a bowl of BlueBell peaches n homemade vanilla ice cream.
> 
> 
> BRB.


Don't know where I would put a bowl of ice cream right now.....I'm full as a tick!!

Good Evening folks!!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 20, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Appreciate the offer,but just finished up a couple of BLT's with the best tomato I've had this year!!
> 
> Don't know where I would put a bowl of ice cream right now.....I'm full as a tick!!
> 
> Good Evening folks!!



Howdy RUTT


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 20, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Howdy RUTT



Whasup Beercephus!!.........How was school today??.......What you studying for??


----------



## Hankus (Jul 20, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Whasup Beercephus!!.........How was school today??.......What you studying for??



throwed a quiz on me fer tomorow, chemistry


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 20, 2010)

What y'all think about it????


----------



## mattech (Jul 20, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> gess whats for supper



tonight was my last pound of deer ground, we cooked burgers on the grill, with homade fries and baked beans.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 20, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> What y'all think about it????


Think you need to pull up your Purty eyes thread!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 20, 2010)

okay, back from watching Deadliest Catch. Somebody tell me who's winning?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 20, 2010)

Hankus said:


> throwed a quiz on me fer tomorow, chemistry


Shouldn't you be studyin...........You figured out how to make a stink bomb yet??


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 20, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> okay, back from watching Deadliest Catch. Somebody tell me who's winning?


I heard John Barge was doing good in the state school superintendent Republican primary


----------



## Hankus (Jul 20, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Shouldn't you be studyin...........You figured out how to make a stink bomb yet??



hoss all I know is that all the stuff I make aint sposed to be made anywhere but a lab with a convient exit


----------



## Hankus (Jul 20, 2010)




----------



## wickedjester (Jul 20, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> U lose my #?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not me you idjit

I need to hire someone for that position.

Im back at the Acadamy and have an opening to hire another worker.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 20, 2010)

Hankus said:


> hoss all I know is that all the stuff I make aint sposed to be made anywhere but a lab with a convient exit






Hankus said:


>


----------



## Otis (Jul 20, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> Not me you idjit
> 
> I need to hire someone for that position.
> 
> Im back at the Acadamy and have an opening to hire another worker.


 


I found your village. They miss you.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 20, 2010)

I guess everybody in Georgia is watching election coverage!!


----------



## slip (Jul 20, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I guess everybody in Georgia is watching election coverage!!



i'd bet money that more people are watching the Capt Phil tribute, than the election coverage


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 20, 2010)

slip said:


> i'd bet money that more people are watching the Capt Phil tribute, than the election coverage


you are correct, sir.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 20, 2010)

slip said:


> i'd bet money that more people are watching the Capt Phil tribute, than the election coverage


Who is Capt. Phil??......


----------



## Bubbette (Jul 20, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> you are correct, sir.



You recorded it, right?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 20, 2010)

slip said:


> i'd bet money that more people are watching the Capt Phil tribute, than the election coverage





rhbama3 said:


> you are correct, sir.





Bubbette said:


> You recorded it, right?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 21, 2010)

Well everybody done bailed out of here for the night!!.....Catch Ya'll tomorrow!!


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 21, 2010)

WAKE UP People....just a few more days until the BLAST...See everyone on Saturday


----------



## Benji314 (Jul 21, 2010)

Man it D-I-E-D in here. Hellooooooooooo............


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 21, 2010)

benji314 said:


> man it d-i-e-d in here. Hellooooooooooo............



hellooooooooooooo....


----------



## Benji314 (Jul 21, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> hellooooooooooooo....



howdy!!!!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jul 21, 2010)

Morning folks..  Hump day....  Time to go Get at it....


----------



## Benji314 (Jul 21, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Morning folks..  Hump day....  Time to go Get at it....



Morning Sir! It's my monday. Got a meeting at 6:30 then it's home for some sleep and at 'em tonight.


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 21, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> howdy!!!!



Morning...Hows life today?



Redneck Maguiver said:


> Morning folks..  Hump day....  Time to go Get at it....



Morning Kim...See ya at the Blast


----------



## Benji314 (Jul 21, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Morning...Hows life today?



So far so good. Just be glad when I can go to bed. 

How's things with you?


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 21, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> So far so good. Just be glad when I can go to bed.
> 
> How's things with you?



I finally got caught up on some sleep last night,that 21hr day really messed me up...Now I am plotting my trip to the Blast and trying to make sure no pager activity while there....


----------



## Benji314 (Jul 21, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> I finally got caught up on some sleep last night,that 21hr day really messed me up...Now I am plotting my trip to the Blast and trying to make sure no pager activity while there....



Yeah I'm waiting on sleep myself. Only been up since noon yesterday but I'm getting sleepy. 

I'm going to try and go but it looks like it will be Sunday when I can. Some how I got voluntold that I'm working saturday.


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 21, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> Yeah I'm waiting on sleep myself. Only been up since noon yesterday but I'm getting sleepy.
> 
> I'm going to try and go but it looks like it will be Sunday when I can. Some how I got voluntold that I'm working saturday.



Gotta love the voluntold stuff...


----------



## Hankus (Jul 21, 2010)

Mornin Benji

Mornin Tiny


and fer the special hump day edition wakey wakey hands......... nevermind I jus aint got it in me today


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 21, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Mornin Benji
> 
> Mornin Tiny
> 
> ...



 Tiny


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 21, 2010)

Anyone heard from Jeff C in a while???  He done disappeared on us.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jul 21, 2010)

It's my Friday


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 21, 2010)

good morning, good morning


----------



## Keebs (Jul 21, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Anyone heard from Jeff C in a while???  He done disappeared on us.



 He was just here, you didn't see him???


----------



## Benji314 (Jul 21, 2010)

Done with my morning meeting. Time for me to get some sleep. Y'all have a good'un


----------



## Keebs (Jul 21, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> good morning, good morning



Mornin Tiimmmaaaayyyy................... uuuhh, question? for ya.............. sig line?  explain? or is the plane gonna zoom over my head??


----------



## Keebs (Jul 21, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> Done with my morning meeting. Time for me to get some sleep. Y'all have a good'un



Later Benji!!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 21, 2010)

dead in here huh


----------



## Keebs (Jul 21, 2010)

Hankus said:


> dead in here huh


Yep, but it's looking up, I just heard Wobert pull up!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 21, 2010)

yawn...smack, smack.
manh, i gos a bah case ah dwy mouf. Musta snored sumpin fierce last night.


----------



## dougefresh (Jul 21, 2010)

I think I just killed my cell phoneIts turning out to be a wonderful day.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jul 21, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> I think I just killed my cell phoneIts turning out to be a wonderful day.



I see you're still a daywalker


----------



## Keebs (Jul 21, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> yawn...smack, smack.
> manh, i gos a bah case ah dwy mouf. Musta snored sumpin fierce last night.


 That's what we heard! Dang man, good thing Bubbette's not home! 



dougefresh said:


> I think I just killed my cell phoneIts turning out to be a wonderful day.


soooooo, you're a cellularkiller now, huh? 



Jeff Raines said:


> I see you're still a daywalker



Hiya Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jul 21, 2010)

G'mornin Keebs


----------



## dougefresh (Jul 21, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> I see you're still a daywalker


How ya been man, hope all is well.
Yep, gona be one till I change jobs.


Keebs said:


> soooooo, you're a cellularkiller now, huh?


gota be sumfin


----------



## Keebs (Jul 21, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> G'mornin Keebs






dougefresh said:


> How ya been man, hope all is well.
> Yep, gona be one till I change jobs.
> gota be sumfin



 what'd ya do to it? 
And will you please send the key so I can let Karen out of the storage building???


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jul 21, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> How ya been man, hope all is well.
> Yep, gona be one till I change jobs.
> gota be sumfin



Bored,after 2 am no one is here anymore,think DJ is out west somewhere


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 21, 2010)

What up Peeps!


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 21, 2010)




----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 21, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> I think I just killed my cell phoneIts turning out to be a wonderful day.


not good.


dougefresh said:


> How ya been man, hope all is well.
> Yep, gona be one till I change jobs.
> gota be sumfin


I thought you was headed back to night shift? 



Keebs said:


> what'd ya do to it?
> And will you please send the key so I can let Karen out of the storage building???


Nah, just slide some pretzels and capri-suns under the door. She'll be fine. 


OutFishHim said:


> What up Peeps!


Good morning, OFHBabe! 
Mom! Mom! Mom! Mom!( just wanted to go ahead and get you started).


----------



## jsullivan03 (Jul 21, 2010)




----------



## Hankus (Jul 21, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> What up Peeps!







Seth carter said:


>







jsullivan03 said:


>



catch any?


----------



## Keebs (Jul 21, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> What up Peeps!


 Hey sista, how goes it??   



jsullivan03 said:


>



 you too!  How'd the trip go??


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 21, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Good morning, OFHBabe!
> Mom! Mom! Mom! Mom!( just wanted to go ahead and get you started).



Good morning Robert!

He stayed with Grandma yesterday, so I got a break..  And this morning, I immediately threatened to take away the *new* toys Grandma bought, if he got out of line...



Hankus said:


>







Keebs said:


> Hey sista, how goes it??



So far, so good!

How's things with the Witch?


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jul 21, 2010)

quittin time,just have to brief the next shift then I get to go outside and play


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 21, 2010)

Gotta do the floors so I can do the pool later.....


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 21, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Gotta do the floors so I can do the pool later.....



Dang, what a life!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 21, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> So far, so good!
> 
> How's things with the Witch?


Back to normal! 



BBQBOSS said:


> Dang, what a life!



Izzzz jealous............


----------



## dougefresh (Jul 21, 2010)

Keebs said:


> what'd ya do to it?
> And will you please send the key so I can let Karen out of the storage building???


Was serviceing an AC unit and droped it in a puddle of coil cleaner.

She wanted to rearange the living room when we got back Sunday, so now she is without cable, surround sound, and internet till I get time to rerun all the cables AGAIN.



Jeff Raines said:


> Bored,after 2 am no one is here anymore,think DJ is out west somewhere


Sorry dude, have not been seeing alot of posts from the ZOO crew.



OutFishHim said:


> What up Peeps!


hey



rhbama3 said:


> not good.
> 
> I thought you was headed back to night shift?


I've been told that will NOT happen. I am stuck on days. Even when we get another electrican I will be on days. Good thing is I have not had a blow up on any of the managment folks YET.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 21, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Was serviceing an AC unit and droped it in a puddle of coil cleaner.
> 
> She wanted to rearange the living room when we got back Sunday, so now she is without cable, surround sound, and internet till I get time to rerun all the cables AGAIN.
> 
> ...




 Today is WEDNESDAY, you're slackin' Bubba!!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Jul 21, 2010)

Hankus said:


> catch any?



Caught a 5' shark, and had a 120ish lb Tarpon take 330 yards of line from me and spooled my reel in about 3 minutes.  There was no stopping him.  Beyond that I didn't catch much else except for a real good buzz. 



Keebs said:


> you too!  How'd the trip go??



Trip was great.  One of the better vacations I have taken. 

Did I miss much while I've been gone?

Anyone get banded?


----------



## Keebs (Jul 21, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> Caught a 5' shark, and had a 120ish lb Tarpon take 330 yards of line from me and spooled my reel in about 3 minutes.  There was no stopping him.  Beyond that I didn't catch much else except for a real good buzz.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not around here that I know of, it's been kinda slow really...................


----------



## dougefresh (Jul 21, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Today is WEDNESDAY, you're slackin' Bubba!!


The last thing I want to do after leaving work is more play with wires. Shoot I try not to let anyone know I do electric work.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 21, 2010)

Hellooooooooo!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 21, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> The last thing I want to do after leaving work is more play with wires. Shoot I try not to let anyone know I do electric work.


Dang, you're as bad as a mechanic! Work on everyone else's cars but your own...... 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Hellooooooooo!!!



 Helllloooooo darlin'!


----------



## dougefresh (Jul 21, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hellooooooooo!!!



Hey Misty


----------



## slip (Jul 21, 2010)

mornin folks.


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 21, 2010)

fred broke the water line


----------



## dougefresh (Jul 21, 2010)

slip said:


> mornin folks.


What up homey


Seth carter said:


> fred broke the water line


Well don't just sit there in the basement, GO FIX IT


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 21, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> What up homey
> Well don't just sit there in the basement, GO FIX IT



i cut the water off thats all i can do i need a cap and dont got any way to get one


----------



## slip (Jul 21, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> fred broke the water line


how the heck did a dog brake your water line?


dougefresh said:


> What up homey
> Well don't just sit there in the basement, GO FIX IT


workin hard or hardly workin?


Seth carter said:


> i cut the water off thats all i can do i need a cap and dont got any way to get one



DUCK TAPE....find you sum and use it


----------



## dougefresh (Jul 21, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> i cut the water off thats all i can do i need a cap and dont got any way to get one


What your bike tires flat or your legs broke?


----------



## Keebs (Jul 21, 2010)

slip said:


> mornin folks.


 slips in da house! 



Seth carter said:


> fred broke the water line


 



Seth carter said:


> i cut the water off thats all i can do i need a cap and dont got any way to get one



 duct tape?


----------



## dougefresh (Jul 21, 2010)

slip said:


> workin hard or hardly workin?


Well if I'm on here I'm working hard at hardly working. That or its break time


----------



## slip (Jul 21, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> What your bike tires flat or your legs broke?



duck tape works for both of those too....


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 21, 2010)

he got tangled in the water hose and pulled and and broke the spicket off and i dont got any duck tape


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 21, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Back to normal!
> 
> 
> 
> Izzzz jealous............



Yep!

You wanna rub my feets?  They hurt...


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 21, 2010)

Happy Wednesday folkz. Bout time to head to de ol' flt line. 
 Got ta crank'em yank'em and bank'em. Yippie good hot time awaits.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 21, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Yep!
> 
> You wanna rub my feets?  They hurt...


If you'll rub mine but be careful, got tore up by ants while haying the horses last night, talk about OUCH!



hogtrap44 said:


> Happy Wednesday folkz. Bout time to head to de ol' flt line.
> Got ta crank'em yank'em and bank'em. Yippie good hot time awaits.



 Git'er Done, HT!! 


Jeff C. sez HI!!  He should reappear tonight hopefully!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 21, 2010)

Keebs said:


> If you'll rub mine but be careful, got tore up by ants while haying the horses last night, talk about OUCH!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sure! Ya got any corns, callusses or bunions i need to work on?


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 21, 2010)

Keebs said:


> If you'll rub mine but be careful, got tore up by ants while haying the horses last night, talk about OUCH!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hey keebs


----------



## Keebs (Jul 21, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Sure! Ya got any corns, callusses or bunions i need to work on?



Heck no, I got short, cute, fat feet


----------



## Keebs (Jul 21, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> hey keebs



Hey young'un!


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 21, 2010)

afternoon all


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 21, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Heck no, I got short, cute, fat feet



Oh goodie!  I dont have to wear gloves!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 21, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> afternoon all



Howdy, shorty stack.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 21, 2010)

Too early for beer??


----------



## slip (Jul 21, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Sure! Ya got any corn, casserole or onions i need to work on?



man im hungry...


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 21, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Too early for beer??



Well hello there Quack-so-sexy!   Never to early to pop a top.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 21, 2010)

slip said:


> man im hungry...



Fryin up some pork chops too!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 21, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Well hello there Quack-so-sexy!   Never to early to pop a top.



Hiya Mattie-too-Hawt!!  Thanks for the prescription Doctor!!


----------



## slip (Jul 21, 2010)

what is wrong with people....

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/RFCZKNsP5PY&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/RFCZKNsP5PY&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>

watch it to the end


----------



## Keebs (Jul 21, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> afternoon all


Hiya tiny!  Get you some shut-eye? 



BBQBOSS said:


> Oh goodie!  I dont have to wear gloves!


Nope, just plenty of lotion please and no, I'm not ticklish 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Too early for beer??


NEVAH!! haven't we had this conversation before?  



slip said:


> man im hungry...



 oh!     boy, you ain't right!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 21, 2010)

slip said:


> what is wrong with people....
> 
> watch it to the end



make it & they will watch................


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 21, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Howdy, shorty stack.



Not my fault you closer to the ground them me



Keebs said:


> Hiya tiny!  Get you some shut-eye?



Yup still not enough the drive to the Blast is gonna be long and boring


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 21, 2010)

slip said:


> what is wrong with people....
> 
> watch it to the end



What scares me Slip is you keep finding these things


----------



## Keebs (Jul 21, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Not my fault you closer to the ground them me
> 
> 
> 
> Yup still not enough the drive to the Blast is gonna be long and boring


 but it'll be worth it! 



jmfauver said:


> What scares me Slip is you keep finding these things



 that's EXACTLY what I was thinking!!


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 21, 2010)

Keebs said:


> but it'll be worth it!
> 
> 
> 
> that's EXACTLY what I was thinking!!



Yes it will be hopefully I can spend most of the day....See great minds do think alike


----------



## Keebs (Jul 21, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Yes it will be hopefully I can spend most of the day....See great minds do think alike


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 21, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Nope, just plenty of lotion please and no, I'm not ticklish
> 
> 
> :



Now ya just gettin me all tingly.


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 21, 2010)

Keebs said:


>





So how the work week so far?


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 21, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Now ya just gettin me all tingly.




Ain't ya got some BBQ to go make


----------



## Keebs (Jul 21, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Now ya just gettin me all tingly.


ohheck you're eazy like Quack, huh? 



jmfauver said:


> So how the work week so far?


----------



## slip (Jul 21, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> What scares me Slip is you keep finding these things





Keebs said:


> that's EXACTLY what I was thinking!!


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 21, 2010)

Keebs said:


> ohheck you're eazy like Quack, huh?



Been a good week so far,huh....It could be worse you could


----------



## Keebs (Jul 21, 2010)

slip said:


>



sumthin tells me that be your plans, huh?


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 21, 2010)

slip said:


>



Howya doing Slip....You gonna be at the Blast?


----------



## Keebs (Jul 21, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Been a good week so far,huh....It could be worse you could



lemme borrow that scaffolding there ol buddy ol pal, I'll Clorox it realllll good 'for I bring it back, promise!!


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 21, 2010)

Keebs said:


> lemme borrow that scaffolding there ol buddy ol pal, I'll Clorox it realllll good 'for I bring it back, promise!!



Assistance with installation is cheap


----------



## slip (Jul 21, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Howya doing Slip....You gonna be at the Blast?



i is good, i plan on being there sat.

i just hope it aint packed like a can o' fish.
i dont do crowds very well.


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 21, 2010)

slip said:


> i is good, i plan on being there sat.
> 
> i just hope it aint packed like a can o' fish.
> i dont do crowds very well.



I don't either,I figure if it is bad I will seek out Nic and hide for a while...Look forward to meeting you


----------



## Swede (Jul 21, 2010)

Somebody hep.

Quauck done bumped his head


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 21, 2010)

Keebs said:


> ohheck you're eazy like Quack, huh?



Purty much!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 21, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Assistance with installation is cheap


 let's get started then! 



slip said:


> i is good, i plan on being there sat.
> 
> i just hope it aint packed like a can o' fish.
> i dont do crowds very well.


 it weren't that crowded at Frontier Days 



jmfauver said:


> I don't either,I figure if it is bad I will seek out Nic and hide for a while...Look forward to meeting you


   you?  hide behind Nic?   lawd you are one funny man!  



Swede said:


> Somebody hep.
> 
> Quauck done bumped his head


as hard headed as he is, no worries, but his big toe?? then watch out!


----------



## slip (Jul 21, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> I don't either,I figure if it is bad I will seek out Nic and hide for a while...Look forward to meeting you


i plan on doing the same thing.


Keebs said:


> it weren't that crowded at Frontier Days



keebs i get overwhelmed if the TV is on too loud and the dish washer is on. and thats in my own home...

its just the way i've always been.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 21, 2010)

slip said:


> i is good, i plan on being there sat.
> 
> i just hope it aint packed like a can o' fish.
> i dont do crowds very well.



Stay in the parking lot and 





jmfauver said:


> I don't either,I figure if it is bad I will seek out Nic and hide for a while...Look forward to meeting you




You need to team up with Slip!



Swede said:


> Somebody hep.
> 
> Quauck done bumped his head




Suede, what up brother??



BBQBOSS said:


> Purty much!









slip said:


> i plan on doing the same thing.
> 
> 
> keebs i get overwhelmed if the TV is on too loud and the dish washer is on. and thats in my own home...
> ...




Wellllllllll, you ain't gonna like the Blast, there will be THOUSANDS of people there...


----------



## Keebs (Jul 21, 2010)

slip said:


> i plan on doing the same thing.
> 
> 
> keebs i get overwhelmed if the TV is on too loud and the dish washer is on. and thats in my own home...
> ...



Well I reckon I need to find a way to "de-sensitize" you like I help do with the horses, just keep waving bags, making noises until they learn it ain't gonna hurt them......... 
I don't like crowds either, but I've gotten a lot better about dealing with it since I seldom do, once in a while is ok, but don't get me in a crowded mall during major shopping, nu-uh, ain't happening!


----------



## slip (Jul 21, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Stay in the parking lot and
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i was there last year. yeah lots of people but not too bad.

the parking lot is gunna be hot as hades


Keebs said:


> Well I reckon I need to find a way to "de-sensitize" you like I help do with the horses, just keep waving bags, making noises until they learn it ain't gonna hurt them.........
> I don't like crowds either, but I've gotten a lot better about dealing with it since I seldom do, once in a while is ok, but don't get me in a crowded mall during major shopping, nu-uh, ain't happening!



wave a bag infront of my face and ill put it over yer head.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 21, 2010)

slip said:


> i was there last year. yeah lots of people but not too bad.
> 
> the parking lot is gunna be hot as hades
> 
> ...



oh *really*???


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jul 21, 2010)

Afternoon folks..  2 days straight.. and 3 out of 4 total


Riding the bike home from work in the rain Bites...


----------



## Hankus (Jul 21, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> Caught a 5' shark, and had a 120ish lb Tarpon take 330 yards of line from me and spooled my reel in about 3 minutes.  There was no stopping him.  Beyond that I didn't catch much else except for a real good buzz.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



cool, Repoman is the last I remember 



Keebs said:


> If you'll rub mine but be careful, got tore up by ants while haying the horses last night, talk about OUCH!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



finally newz of jethro



Hooked On Quack said:


> Too early for beer??



long as you're alone or with somebody it's always jus the rite time



jmfauver said:


> What scares me Slip is you keep finding these things



yup



Keebs said:


> oh *really*???






did a MQ since the place was so loud     ~chirp chirp~


----------



## Hankus (Jul 21, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Afternoon folks..  2 days straight.. and 3 out of 4 total
> 
> 
> Riding the bike home from work in the rain Bites...



shore does, I rekon thats why my daddy called em poor mans transportation


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jul 21, 2010)

Hankus said:


> shore does, I rekon thats why my daddy called em poor mans transportation



Ain't sure about poor mans trans.  I just ride for the FUN of it.  bumping a 100 K miles on 3 different bikes total here soon.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 21, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Ain't sure about poor mans trans.  I just ride for the FUN of it.  bumping a 100 K miles on 3 different bikes total here soon.



Its poor transportation in the rain, and them springup showers aint noFUN


----------



## Hankus (Jul 21, 2010)

If yall see Yara ask her did I get the riddle yesterday


----------



## Keebs (Jul 21, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Afternoon folks..  2 days straight.. and 3 out of 4 total
> 
> 
> Riding the bike home from work in the rain Bites...


 come ride around down here, I need some rain!! 



Hankus said:


> cool, Repoman is the last I remember
> finally newz of jethro
> long as you're alone or with somebody it's always jus the rite time
> yup
> ...






Redneck Maguiver said:


> Ain't sure about poor mans trans.  I just ride for the FUN of it.  bumping a 100 K miles on *3 different bikes* total here soon.


Alriiiiight!!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 21, 2010)

Keebs said:


> come ride around down here, I need some rain!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jul 21, 2010)

Keebs said:


> come ride around down here, I need some rain!!
> Alriiiiight!!



I will see what I can do Miss Keebs..  I got all next week to do some riding...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 21, 2010)

Ohhhhhhh Lawwwwwd, I shoulda of stayed outta da Creek....


----------



## slip (Jul 21, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ohhhhhhh Lawwwwwd, I shoulda of stayed outta da Creek....



wife just got home?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 21, 2010)

slip said:


> wife just got home?



nope. He's sitting in the beanbag chair, nekkid, eating cheeto's again. 
Man, da big house is running me crazy today. Beeper won't stop going off!


----------



## slip (Jul 21, 2010)

fried pork chops, home grown squash and green beans.

and what i thought was corn bread but turns out to be cake. oh shucks.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 21, 2010)

Man my hands are orange....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 21, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Man my hands are orange....



I'm orange ALL over !!


----------



## MoonPie (Jul 21, 2010)

Fishin Tarpin, Blast, horses wavin bags, motercycle ridin in the rain, Repoman banded... Sittin on a beanbag chair, nekkid.

So nice to see things are normal here.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 21, 2010)

~chirp~


----------



## dougefresh (Jul 21, 2010)

I gots mys cellphone working again


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 21, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> Fishin Tarpin, Blast, horses wavin bags, motercycle ridin in the rain, Repoman banded... Sittin on a beanbag chair, nekkid.
> 
> So nice to see things are normal here.





And you expected????


----------



## slip (Jul 21, 2010)

why aint chu gunna be at blast quack?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 21, 2010)

slip said:


> why aint chu gunna be at blast quack?



My weekend to work, but you ARE coming to FPG??


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 21, 2010)

Keebs said:


> let's get started then!
> 
> 
> it weren't that crowded at Frontier Days
> ...



I said nothing about hiding behind him I said around him...besides I don't think Nic is thick enough for me to hide behind,now if Klem was next to him I might ( and I do stress the word might) be able to hide behind them....


Now where do you want the drop platform installed lady?


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 21, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> My weekend to work, but you ARE coming to FPG??



Either he comes or I may have to make a detour before coming over


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 21, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> nope. He's sitting in the beanbag chair, nekkid, eating cheeto's again.
> Man, da big house is running me crazy today. Beeper won't stop going off!



I hate PAGERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MoonPie (Jul 21, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> And you expected????



Exactly


----------



## slip (Jul 21, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> My weekend to work, but you ARE coming to FPG??



not real sure about that yet.

imma try though.


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 21, 2010)

slip said:


> not real sure about that yet.
> 
> imma try though.



Please reread my post to this question


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 21, 2010)




----------



## slip (Jul 21, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Please reread my post to this question


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 21, 2010)

Howdy, peeps!
I'm home, but have no idea for how long. Dadblame beeper was whooping me! Have i told ya'll lately how much i hate being on call?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 21, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Either he comes or I may have to make a detour before coming over





slip said:


> not real sure about that yet.
> 
> imma try though.





Seth carter said:


>





Do you what you gotta do Tiny, and snatch my "other" son Seth and brang him too!!


----------



## Bubbette (Jul 21, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Howdy, peeps!
> I'm home, but have no idea for how long. Dadblame beeper was whooping me! Have i told ya'll lately how much i hate being on call?



Glad you got home. Now quit making that voodoo witch woman mad so your call weeks settle down.

Mom and Clyde went parasailing this morning. She's been sleepin' ever since.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 21, 2010)

I need to make my list of things to get and do at the Blast this weekend. Let's see:
Survive the drive with Ol Red, eat b'fast at cracker Barrel, get puter from Mike, visit wit' the babes and bro's, buy some more cracker boy and cracker girl, get a black hog down T-shirt (if they have 2X), pick up free dip samples, buy a knife if one sticks out for me, and then walk around and spend some more money i don't have on things i really don't need, and then survive the ride back home. Is i forgetting anything?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 21, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Glad you got home. Now quit making that voodoo witch woman mad so your call weeks settle down.
> 
> Mom and Clyde went parasailing this morning. She's been sleepin' ever since.




Way to go, Sue!!!! 


I guess Allie stayed away all day today. Don't see anything to indicate she's been home. Jenny texted me that she got chicken for supper.


----------



## Bubbette (Jul 21, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I need to make my list of things to get and do at the Blast this weekend. Let's see:
> Survive the drive with Ol Red, eat b'fast at cracker Barrel, get puter from Mike, visit wit' the babes and bro's, buy some more cracker boy and cracker girl, get a black hog down T-shirt (if they have 2X), pick up free dip samples, look at a knife if one sticks out for me, and then walk around and look without spending some more money i don't have on things i really don't need, and then survive the ride back home. Is i forgetting anything?



Fixed it fer ya.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jul 21, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Fixed it fer ya.



Yeup....  Busted before he got outta the gate...


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 21, 2010)

hhhhhhmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 21, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Yeup....  Busted before he got outta the gate...



au contraire, mon frair!!!! 
I got to do what i got to do. Yes, she'll hit me with a skillet and then shun me for a few days....... but it'll be worth it.


----------



## Bubbette (Jul 21, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> au contraire, mon frair!!!!
> I got to do what i got to do. Yes, she'll hit me with a skillet and then shun me for a few days....... but it'll be worth it.



Are you sure it's worth it? Think now.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 21, 2010)

okay, she's gone. Now, where were we?
Oh yeah, i'm gonna come home with all sorts of cool stuff!


----------



## Bubbette (Jul 21, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> okay, she's gone. Now, where were we?
> Oh yeah, i'm gonna come home with all sorts of cool stuff!



I weren't gone. I were stawkin' you to see what you might be doin' when ya didn' think I was there. You been busted!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 21, 2010)

yarag. said:


> hhhhhhmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm





hankus said:


> if yall see yara ask her did i get the riddle yesterday



hey Yarasethus IDJIT.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 21, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> I weren't gone. I were stawkin' you to see what you might be doin' when ya didn' think I was there. You been busted!


I got 7 cell saver counts going, beeper just went off yet again and now a 3rd heart got added for tomorrow. How could you possibly hurt me right now? 


Hankus said:


> hey Yarasethus IDJIT.


Howdy, Hankus!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 21, 2010)

Howdy bamer 

had lasagna, deer n tater tot casserole, chicken casserole, stricherlean, bologna n cheese sammich, couple pear halves and pound cake


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 21, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Howdy bamer
> 
> had lasagna, deer n tater tot casserole, chicken casserole, stricherlean, bologna n cheese sammich, couple pear halves and pound cake


good lawd!


----------



## Swede (Jul 21, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> good lawd!



Some poopin goin on at the hankus house


----------



## Hankus (Jul 21, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> good lawd!



it was potluck nite at church


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 21, 2010)

haaaaayyyyyllllloooooo


----------



## Hankus (Jul 21, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> haaaaayyyyyllllloooooo



nobody here but me n the chickens


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 21, 2010)

Hankus said:


> nobody here but me n the chickens



you and slip


----------



## Hankus (Jul 21, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> you and slip



naw slip thinks hes a hawk rite now


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 21, 2010)

Hankus said:


> naw slip thinks hes a hawk rite now



ohhhh well u and snowy then


----------



## Hankus (Jul 21, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> ohhhh well u and snowy then



I hope so the lights went out fer a minute and I sure hoped that it weren't Quack


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 21, 2010)

Swede said:


> Some poopin goin on at the hankus house


got dat right! 


Hankus said:


> it was potluck nite at church


okay, who brought Bologna sammiches to church? 


Seth carter said:


> haaaaayyyyyllllloooooo


hey twelven! 


Hankus said:


> nobody here but me n the chickens


naw bro, texting like a maniac, trying to finish dinner before the beeper goes off again, and channel surfing.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 21, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> got dat right!
> 
> okay, who brought Bologna sammiches to church?
> 
> ...



Mrs Nolan and they sho was good---cut the edge off the bread, bologna, cheese, mayo, mustard, salt n pepper, and they was cut in little 2 bite squares

aint ya jealous of them little backwoods churches


----------



## deermeat270 (Jul 21, 2010)

Lost again.  Political forum?  Someone said over here ------------>?


----------



## Hankus (Jul 21, 2010)

deermeat270 said:


> Lost again.  Political forum?  Someone said over here ------------>?



wait was she on a ballot


----------



## slip (Jul 21, 2010)

Hankus said:


> naw slip thinks hes a hawk rite now



if im the hawk are you the vole?


----------



## Hankus (Jul 21, 2010)

slip said:


> if im the hawk are you the vole?



you ever seed a vole hopped up on mater booze 

they is hard to catch and harder to keep caught


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 21, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Mrs Nolan and they sho was good---cut the edge off the bread, bologna, cheese, mayo, mustard, salt n pepper, and they was cut in little 2 bite squares
> 
> aint ya jealous of them little backwoods churches



actually, i am. 
Lot of fond memories from back in the day.


----------



## slip (Jul 21, 2010)

Hankus said:


> you ever seed a vole hopped up on mater booze
> 
> they is hard to catch and harder to keep caught


----------



## Hankus (Jul 21, 2010)

mater booze  mater booze  mater booze 








too much dancin n mater booze  beerkus fall down


----------



## Swede (Jul 21, 2010)

I'm chillin



<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/XFpwBisvC3c&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/XFpwBisvC3c&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Hankus (Jul 21, 2010)

Swede said:


> I'm chillin
> 
> 
> 
> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/XFpwBisvC3c&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/XFpwBisvC3c&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>



not his absolute best but awesome jus the same,  fer some reason I been listenin to "where corn dont grow" a lot recently


----------



## slip (Jul 21, 2010)

Hankus said:


> mater booze  mater booze  mater booze
> 
> 
> 
> ...



man your going to flip a lid when i tell ya...

my honey dew/watermelon/ and cantaloupe are all coming in and...booze can be made from those too


----------



## Hankus (Jul 21, 2010)

slip said:


> man your going to flip a lid when i tell ya...
> 
> my honey dew/watermelon/ and cantaloupe are all coming in and...booze can be made from those too



I know but ya jus aint close enuff fer me to take advantage of the fruits of yer labor

that bein said


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 21, 2010)

slip said:


> man your going to flip a lid when i tell ya...
> 
> my honey dew/watermelon/ and cantaloupe are all coming in and...booze can be made from those too



I'd rather take your entire garden and dump it in my hog killing plots. I like their last meal to be a good one! 
Besides, i'm allergic to melons and cantaloupe.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 21, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I'd rather take your entire garden and dump it in my hog killing plots. I like their last meal to be a good one!
> Besides, i'm allergic to melons and cantaloupe.



do that and yer liable to bait up lots of trash


----------



## bigox911 (Jul 21, 2010)




----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 21, 2010)

bigox911 said:


>



  

when are we going to bikini beach??? It's over on Barrett across Cobb pkwy...


----------



## slip (Jul 21, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I know but ya jus aint close enuff fer me to take advantage of the fruits of yer labor
> 
> that bein said


man you aint the only one...


rhbama3 said:


> I'd rather take your entire garden and dump it in my hog killing plots. I like their last meal to be a good one!
> Besides, i'm allergic to melons and cantaloupe.


oh man that blows.

them pigs can stick to that nasty dried up corn you lug out there for them....breakin your back all summer for a pig!


Hankus said:


> do that and yer liable to bait up lots of trash



hey now....no garden booze for you.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 21, 2010)

bigox911 said:


>





BBQBOSS said:


> when are we going to bikini beach??? It's over on Barrett across Cobb pkwy...



you two winder lickers gonna be at the Blast? 
Matty, i got a little sumpin' special for you that i picked up in a store while i was in N'awlins.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 21, 2010)

slip said:


> man you aint the only one...
> 
> oh man that blows.
> 
> ...



the corn is soured

but but but I like garden booze


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 21, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> you two winder lickers gonna be at the Blast?
> Matty, i got a little sumpin' special for you that i picked up in a store while i was in N'awlins.



Sweet!! Thanks dude!  

Naw I ain't going.  Sat is my birfday and I'm spending it with the family and taking the boys to the aquarium and such


----------



## bigox911 (Jul 21, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> when are we going to bikini beach??? It's over on Barrett across Cobb pkwy...



Never done good at inland beaches 

Whenever 



rhbama3 said:


> you two winder lickers gonna be at the Blast?
> Matty, i got a little sumpin' special for you that i picked up in a store while i was in N'awlins.


I'm gonna be in the land of road cleaners and pat summit haircuts this weekend at a family reunion...wife's family of course.  Have a good one at the blast though


----------



## bigox911 (Jul 21, 2010)

Hankus said:


> the corn is soured
> 
> but but but I like garden booze



Better put that corn to good use!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 21, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Sweet!! Thanks dude!
> 
> Naw I ain't going.  Sat is my birfday and I'm spending it with the family and taking the boys to the aquarium and such



well, who's going that i can send it back to you with?


----------



## Hankus (Jul 21, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> Better put that corn to good use!



its bamers corn and I hear ya caint use it fer consumption, plus he puts somekinda berry sumthin in it


----------



## slip (Jul 21, 2010)

Hankus said:


> its bamers corn and I hear ya caint use it fer consumption, plus he puts somekinda berry sumthin in it



berry flavored anti freeze?


----------



## bigox911 (Jul 21, 2010)

Hankus said:


> its bamers corn and I hear ya caint use it fer consumption, plus he puts somekinda berry sumthin in it



Just fruit cocktail


----------



## Swede (Jul 21, 2010)

slip said:


> if im the hawk are you the vole?



I thought this was the slip aint here thing.

What tread started thissun??


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 21, 2010)

Hankus said:


> its bamers corn and I hear ya caint use it fer consumption, plus he puts somekinda berry sumthin in it



corn and "hog wild" mixed together. Gives it a very fruity smell and taste. Definitely makes a difference when its not added. 
I think the body count is 11confirmed in the truck and a few other probables that ran off.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 21, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> corn and "hog wild" mixed together. Gives it a very fruity smell and taste. Definitely makes a difference when its not added.
> I think the body count is 11confirmed in the truck and a few other probables that ran off.



tried Pig Likker once I think it helped


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 21, 2010)

75% done, woohoo!!!!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 21, 2010)

YARA did I get the answer did I did I


----------



## Hankus (Jul 21, 2010)

I'm out


----------



## bigox911 (Jul 21, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I'm out



See ya


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 21, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> 75% done, woohoo!!!!



attagirl!


----------



## bigox911 (Jul 21, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> 75% done, woohoo!!!!



Moving is H...congrats


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 21, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> well, who's going that i can send it back to you with?


Baldfish will be there, I think he will be riding with "T" Chips!!


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jul 21, 2010)

Swede said:


> I'm chillin



Been doing a little chillin' myself tonight ... a FB friend had this posted on his wall earlier.  It's been WAY to long since I've listened to some Van Morrison.  

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/wxVFgFDage0&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/wxVFgFDage0&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 21, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Baldfish will be there, I think he will be riding with "T" Chips!!



I didn't know Charlie lived close to Matt. Cool!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 21, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> well, who's going that i can send it back to you with?





rhbama3 said:


> I didn't know Charlie lived close to Matt. Cool!


Charlie not so much as "T" Chips


----------



## bigox911 (Jul 21, 2010)

Jeff C...you alive man


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 21, 2010)

Anybody home here....sure have missed my friends in here lately!!!


----------



## Otis (Jul 21, 2010)

eye doh no


----------



## slip (Jul 21, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Anybody home here....sure have missed my friends in here lately!!!



what up Jeff


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 21, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> Jeff C...you alive man



Yes sir....had computer problems and was out of town working for a while. It's good to be back!!!


----------



## Swede (Jul 21, 2010)

Tag-a-long said:


> Been doing a little chillin' myself tonight ... a FB friend had this posted on his wall earlier.  It's been WAY to long since I've listened to some Van Morrison.
> 
> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/wxVFgFDage0&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/wxVFgFDage0&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>



It works

You need a toe rubbin??


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 21, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Charlie not so much as "T" Chips


okaay, i'll see if John will take it to matt. 


Jeff C. said:


> Anybody home here....sure have missed my friends in here lately!!!


who you? 



Self! said:


> eye doh no


Evening, Texican.


----------



## bigox911 (Jul 21, 2010)

Self! said:


> eye doh no





<object width="640" height="360"><param name="allowfullscreen" value="true" /><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always" /><param name="movie" value="http://vimeo.com/moogaloop.swf?clip_id=12904463&server=vimeo.com&show_title=0&show_byline=0&show_portrait=0&color=00adef&fullscreen=1" /><embed src="http://vimeo.com/moogaloop.swf?clip_id=12904463&server=vimeo.com&show_title=0&show_byline=0&show_portrait=0&color=00adef&fullscreen=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowscriptaccess="always" width="640" height="360"></embed></object><div style='padding:5px 0; text-align:center; width:640px;'>See more funny videos and TBT Videos at Today's Big Thing.</div>


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 21, 2010)

slip said:


> what up Jeff




Hey slip....when I read the title of this dribbler, I figured YOU were gone somewhere....seems like I've been gone forever......


----------



## Swede (Jul 21, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> <object width="640" height="360"><param name="allowfullscreen" value="true" /><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always" /><param name="movie" value="http://vimeo.com/moogaloop.swf?clip_id=12904463&server=vimeo.com&show_title=0&show_byline=0&show_portrait=0&color=00adef&fullscreen=1" /><embed src="http://vimeo.com/moogaloop.swf?clip_id=12904463&server=vimeo.com&show_title=0&show_byline=0&show_portrait=0&color=00adef&fullscreen=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowscriptaccess="always" width="640" height="360"></embed></object><div style='padding:5px 0; text-align:center; width:640px;'>See more funny videos and TBT Videos at Today's Big Thing.</div>



Stop it!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 21, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> okaay, i'll see if John will take it to matt.
> 
> who you?
> 
> ...



I was thinking about changing my screen name and coming back as someone else


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 21, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> <object width="640" height="360"><param name="allowfullscreen" value="true" /><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always" /><param name="movie" value="http://vimeo.com/moogaloop.swf?clip_id=12904463&server=vimeo.com&show_title=0&show_byline=0&show_portrait=0&color=00adef&fullscreen=1" /><embed src="http://vimeo.com/moogaloop.swf?clip_id=12904463&server=vimeo.com&show_title=0&show_byline=0&show_portrait=0&color=00adef&fullscreen=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowscriptaccess="always" width="640" height="360"></embed></object><div style='padding:5px 0; text-align:center; width:640px;'>See more funny videos and TBT Videos at Today's Big Thing.</div>



That girls a freak! The egg laying cat is cool, though.....


----------



## slip (Jul 21, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey slip....when I read the title of this dribbler, I figured YOU were gone somewhere....seems like I've been gone forever......



nope aint gone yet.

you still coming to the blast?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 21, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Anybody home here....sure have missed my friends in here lately!!!


Whasup Jeffro!!



Self! said:


> eye doh no


Go back and crawl under your rock Texican!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 21, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey slip....when I read the title of this dribbler, I figured YOU were gone somewhere....seems like I've been gone forever......



Hi all...bye all.    Headed to NY tomorrow for a 80th B'Day celebration.     My mom is turning 80 on Sunday!      I also want to ask everyone to keep my family in your thoughts and prayers...my BIL had a heart attack this morning and had angeo-plasty and a stint put in.    In a week they plan on doing 2 more stints.   3 of his major blood vessels from the heart were totally clogged.      This was supposed to be a fun trip.    Now I don't feel as excited to be going.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jul 21, 2010)

Swede said:


> It works
> 
> You need a toe rubbin??



always ....  




bigox911 said:


> <object width="640" height="360"><param name="allowfullscreen" value="true" /><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always" /><param name="movie" value="http://vimeo.com/moogaloop.swf?clip_id=12904463&server=vimeo.com&show_title=0&show_byline=0&show_portrait=0&color=00adef&fullscreen=1" /><embed src="http://vimeo.com/moogaloop.swf?clip_id=12904463&server=vimeo.com&show_title=0&show_byline=0&show_portrait=0&color=00adef&fullscreen=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowscriptaccess="always" width="640" height="360"></embed></object><div style='padding:5px 0; text-align:center; width:640px;'>See more funny videos and TBT Videos at Today's Big Thing.</div>



That just totally screwed up my chillaxin ... now I gotta go listen to VM again to cancel it out!  



boneboy96 said:


> Hi all...bye all.    Headed to NY tomorrow for a 80th B'Day celebration.     My mom is turning 80 on Sunday!      I also want to ask everyone to keep my family in your thoughts and prayers...my BIL had a heart attack this morning and had angeo-plasty and a stint put in.    In a week they plan on doing 2 more stints.   3 of his major blood vessels from the heart were totally clogged.      This was supposed to be a fun trip.    Now I don't feel as excited to be going.



Have a good trip Bob ... give her birthday hugs from all of us!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 21, 2010)

slip said:


> nope aint gone yet.
> 
> you still coming to the blast?



Where you going? Yes, as of now. Although, I haven't really found out details of what's going on around the Homestead yet.



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Whasup Jeffro!!
> 
> Go back and crawl under your rock Texican!!



HOWDY Mr. RUTT!!!



boneboy96 said:


> Hi all...bye all.    Headed to NY tomorrow for a 80th B'Day celebration.     My mom is turning 80 on Sunday!      I also want to ask everyone to keep my family in your thoughts and prayers...my BIL had a heart attack this morning and had angeo-plasty and a stint put in.    In a week they plan on doing 2 more stints.   3 of his major blood vessels from the heart were totally clogged.      This was supposed to be a fun trip.    Now I don't feel as excited to be going.



Sorry to hear that Bob!!  for your BIL and Family....and a Big'ol Happy Birthday to Mom

Safe Travels!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 21, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> <object width="640" height="360"><param name="allowfullscreen" value="true" /><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always" /><param name="movie" value="http://vimeo.com/moogaloop.swf?clip_id=12904463&server=vimeo.com&show_title=0&show_byline=0&show_portrait=0&color=00adef&fullscreen=1" /><embed src="http://vimeo.com/moogaloop.swf?clip_id=12904463&server=vimeo.com&show_title=0&show_byline=0&show_portrait=0&color=00adef&fullscreen=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowscriptaccess="always" width="640" height="360"></embed></object><div style='padding:5px 0; text-align:center; width:640px;'>See more funny videos and TBT Videos at Today's Big Thing.</div>


Okay so you just unseated slip for the king of strange, and disturbing videos!!



boneboy96 said:


> Hi all...bye all.    Headed to NY tomorrow for a 80th B'Day celebration.     My mom is turning 80 on Sunday!      I also want to ask everyone to keep my family in your thoughts and prayers...my BIL had a heart attack this morning and had angeo-plasty and a stint put in.    In a week they plan on doing 2 more stints.   3 of his major blood vessels from the heart were totally clogged.      This was supposed to be a fun trip.    Now I don't feel as excited to be going.


Have a safe trip Bob!!........Happy birthday wishes to your Mom!!......... for your BIL


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 21, 2010)

Hankus said:


> YARA did I get the answer did I did I


What was your answer???


rhbama3 said:


> attagirl!





bigox911 said:


> Moving is H...congrats



Thank you.... found it easier to donate.


----------



## bigox911 (Jul 21, 2010)

Tag-a-long said:


> That just totally screwed up my chillaxin ... now I gotta go listen to VM again to cancel it out!



My bad...here...try this...

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/NBo_POKv21w&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/NBo_POKv21w&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## bigox911 (Jul 21, 2010)

Nite yall...wife is gettin home from work in 30 mins and I'm gonna go make her some fresh cookies.  Yall take care


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 21, 2010)

off to bed


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jul 21, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> My bad...here...try this...
> 
> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/NBo_POKv21w&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/NBo_POKv21w&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>



Oh yea ... now THAT's the stuff!  I'm all unwound again now!


----------



## Swede (Jul 21, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> Nite yall...wife is gettin home from work in 30 mins and I'm gonna go make her some fresh cookies.  Yall take care



The wife gets home at midnight and demands fresh cookies???

Time for a trade in bro


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 21, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> HOWDY Mr. RUTT!!!


Good to see you back Jeff!!



bigox911 said:


> Nite yall...wife is gettin home from work in 30 mins and I'm gonna go make her some fresh cookies.  Yall take care


You and Mere have a G'night!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 21, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> Nite yall...wife is gettin home from work in 30 mins and I'm gonna go make her some fresh cookies.  Yall take care





YaraG. said:


> off to bed



Nite Folks.......drove 9 hrs today. I'm whooped!!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 22, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Nite Folks.......drove 9 hrs today. I'm whooped!!!


G'night Jeff, and everyone else!!


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 22, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> <object width="640" height="360"><param name="allowfullscreen" value="true" /><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always" /><param name="movie" value="http://vimeo.com/moogaloop.swf?clip_id=12904463&server=vimeo.com&show_title=0&show_byline=0&show_portrait=0&color=00adef&fullscreen=1" /><embed src="http://vimeo.com/moogaloop.swf?clip_id=12904463&server=vimeo.com&show_title=0&show_byline=0&show_portrait=0&color=00adef&fullscreen=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowscriptaccess="always" width="640" height="360"></embed></object><div style='padding:5px 0; text-align:center; width:640x;'>See more funny videos and TBT Videos at Today's Big Thing.</div>


----------



## slip (Jul 22, 2010)

Seth carter said:


>



what up seth.


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 22, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Do you what you gotta do Tiny, and snatch my "other" son Seth and brang him too!!



So long as one of them will ride in the back,no issues



YaraG. said:


> 75% done, woohoo!!!!



Now get the last 25% done so you can get to GA!!!!!



boneboy96 said:


> Hi all...bye all.    Headed to NY tomorrow for a 80th B'Day celebration.     My mom is turning 80 on Sunday!      I also want to ask everyone to keep my family in your thoughts and prayers...my BIL had a heart attack this morning and had angeo-plasty and a stint put in.    In a week they plan on doing 2 more stints.   3 of his major blood vessels from the heart were totally clogged.      This was supposed to be a fun trip.    Now I don't feel as excited to be going.



...Good luck and safe travles



bigox911 said:


> <object width="640" height="360"><param name="allowfullscreen" value="true" /><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always" /><param name="movie" value="http://vimeo.com/moogaloop.swf?clip_id=12904463&server=vimeo.com&show_title=0&show_byline=0&show_portrait=0&color=00adef&fullscreen=1" /><embed src="http://vimeo.com/moogaloop.swf?clip_id=12904463&server=vimeo.com&show_title=0&show_byline=0&show_portrait=0&color=00adef&fullscreen=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowscriptaccess="always" width="640" height="360"></embed></object><div style='padding:5px 0; text-align:center; width:640px;'>See more funny videos and TBT Videos at Today's Big Thing.</div>



Are you using the Slip search bar again


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 22, 2010)




----------



## jmfauver (Jul 22, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


>


----------



## Hankus (Jul 22, 2010)

mornen


----------



## Hankus (Jul 22, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Anybody home here....sure have missed my friends in here lately!!!



hey JeffC



Jeff C. said:


> I was thinking about changing my screen name and coming back as someone else



shoulda



rhbama3 said:


> That girls a freak! The egg laying cat is cool, though.....



think I'll show it to the cat and the chickens at the same time that oughts confuse em



boneboy96 said:


> Hi all...bye all.    Headed to NY tomorrow for a 80th B'Day celebration.     My mom is turning 80 on Sunday!      I also want to ask everyone to keep my family in your thoughts and prayers...my BIL had a heart attack this morning and had angeo-plasty and a stint put in.    In a week they plan on doing 2 more stints.   3 of his major blood vessels from the heart were totally clogged.      This was supposed to be a fun trip.    Now I don't feel as excited to be going.







YaraG. said:


> What was your answer???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



caint remember the question let me look



Hankus said:


> mornen



~chirp~


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 22, 2010)

Chirp Chirp.....morning Hankus


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 22, 2010)

Good Morning Dribblers!!.........


----------



## Hankus (Jul 22, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Chirp Chirp.....morning Hankus





RUTTNBUCK said:


> Good Morning Dribblers!!.........



Hey Tiny

Howdy RUTT

I gots ta go to work


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 22, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Good Morning Dribblers!!.........



Mornig Rutt


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 22, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Hey Tiny
> 
> Howdy RUTT
> 
> I gots ta go to work



I am already at work!!!!


----------



## Otis (Jul 22, 2010)

Up in the morning for all day

I don't like it, no way!

eat my breakfast much to soon

hungry as a hound dog, by noon


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 22, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> I am already at work!!!!



you want a cookie or somethin??? 



Self! said:


> Up in the morning for all day
> 
> I don't like it, no way!
> 
> ...



Mornin idjit.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 22, 2010)

Mornin!


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 22, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Mornin!



Mornin y'all.


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 22, 2010)

Morning.......got stuff to do.............see ya!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 22, 2010)

i is awake. Nothing like a beeper going off at 1am to start your day. Glad i was able to handle it on the phone and not have to go in.
Got the coffee brewing and a long day waiting on me at work. awesome....


----------



## Benji314 (Jul 22, 2010)

Virgil Caine is the name, and I served on the Danville train,
'Til Stoneman's cavalry came and tore up the tracks again.

In the winter of '65, We were hungry, just barely alive.
By May the tenth, Richmond had fell, it's a time I remember, oh so well,

The Night They Drove Old Dixie Down, and all the bells were ringing,

The Night They Drove Old Dixie Down, and all the people were singin'. 
They went Na, Na, Na, Na, Na, Na, Na, Na, Na, Na, Na, Na, Na, Na,

Back with my wife in Tennessee, When one day she called to me, "Virgil, quick, come see,that can't be Robert E. Lee!"

Now I don't mind choppin' wood, and I don't care if ma money's no good.

Ya take what ya need and ya leave the rest,
But they should never have taken the very best. 
The Night They Drove Old Dixie Down, and all the bells were ringing,

The Night They Drove Old Dixie Down, and all the people were singin'. 
They went Na, Na, Na, Na, Na, Na, Na, Na, Na, Na, Na, Na, Na, Na,

Like my father before me, I'm a workin' man,
Like my brother before me, who took a rebel stand.

He was just eighteen, proud and brave, But a Yankee laid him in his grave,

I swear by the mud below my feet, 
You can't raise a Caine back up when he's in defeat.

The Night They Drove Old Dixie Down, and all the bells were ringing,

The Night They Drove Old Dixie Down, and all the people were singin'. 

They went Na, Na, Na, Na, Na, Na, Na, Na, Na, Na, Na, Na, Na, Na,


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jul 22, 2010)

Good morning folks.  Just a making a morning Fly-by


----------



## Keebs (Jul 22, 2010)

*Sounds Serious...........*

What ya'll think, should I answer?? 



Attention!!!
I am Mr.Sand Tomo, Head of Account Dept,Tokyo Mitsubishi
Bank,Tokyo,Japan.I have a business proposition worth $40
Million which is mutually benefitial and 100% legal and
risk free.
.............................................................
          If interested, please reply through my alternate
Email: sandtomo011@yahoo.com.hk


Best Regards.
Mr. Sand Tomo



-- 
This message has been scanned for viruses and
dangerous content by MailScanner, and is
believed to be clean.


----------



## Benji314 (Jul 22, 2010)

Keebs said:


> What ya'll think, should I answer??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SUUURRREEE!!! I mean you only live once.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 22, 2010)

Keebs said:


> What ya'll think, should I answer??
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Seems legit to me!  Send me $5k and i will handle all the business dealings with Mr. Tomo on your behalf.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 22, 2010)

Keebs said:


> What ya'll think, should I answer??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mr. Tomo is good people, and if he says its benefitial and 100% legal, thats good enough for me.
Excuse me, while i go update all my Bank of Amerika account info again. For some strange reason i keep getting these e-mails that my account has been "compramized" and i need to verify my ssn, birth date, address, and PIN number.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 22, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> SUUURRREEE!!! I mean you only live once.





BBQBOSS said:


> Seems legit to me!  Send me $5k and i will handle all the business dealings with Mr. Tomo on your behalf.





rhbama3 said:


> Mr. Tomo is good people, and if he says its benefitial and 100% legal, thats good enough for me.
> Excuse me, while i go update all my Bank of Amerika account info again. For some strange reason i keep getting these e-mails that my account has been "compramized" and i need to verify my ssn, birth date, address, and PIN number.



 I knew I could trust ya'll to guide me in this endeavor! 
Boss, money on the way, I hate not being able to understand the accent of some foreigners so I'll leave all that to you! 
Robert get that straightened out so I can send some of this windfall to you too, can't leave none of my fwiends out of this!!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 22, 2010)

mornin' from the bighouse


----------



## Hankus (Jul 22, 2010)

~chirp~


----------



## Keebs (Jul 22, 2010)

Hankus said:


> ~chirp~



~~quack~quack~~


----------



## Otis (Jul 22, 2010)

Keebs said:


> ~~quack~quack~~


 


Do you whisper that or scream it?


----------



## Hankus (Jul 22, 2010)

Self! said:


> Do you whisper that or scream it?



  ya shore pitched a fat one rite there Keebs


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 22, 2010)

Hankus said:


> ~chirp~





Keebs said:


> ~~quack~quack~~





Self! said:


> Do you whisper that or scream it?



It's gooooood to be back with all the Fine Folks in the driveler!!!



<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ep9zA9BJlIw&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ep9zA9BJlIw&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Hankus (Jul 22, 2010)

Howdy JeffC


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jul 22, 2010)

HELLO everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 22, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> you want a cookie or somethin???
> 
> 
> 
> Mornin idjit.



No I want my BBQ sauce 



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> HELLO everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Hey you


----------



## Keebs (Jul 22, 2010)

Self! said:


> Do you whisper that or scream it?


Now you'll never find out.................... 



Hankus said:


> ya shore pitched a fat one rite there Keebs


 Quackster? fat?  Puhleeze, he's just a bit fluffy is all! 



Jeff C. said:


> It's gooooood to be back with all the Fine Folks in the driveler!!!
> 
> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ep9zA9BJlIw&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ep9zA9BJlIw&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


HEY CHIEEFFFFFF!!!!!!!!!! 



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> HELLO everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


SISTAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!! 



jmfauver said:


> No I want my BBQ sauce
> Hey you


Mornin Tiny!


----------



## dougefresh (Jul 22, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> HELLO everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



How unlocked the shed and let you out?







Howdy all


----------



## Hankus (Jul 22, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> HELLO everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



hey nut



dougefresh said:


> How unlocked the shed and let you out?
> Howdy all



hey nut


----------



## dougefresh (Jul 22, 2010)

Hankus said:


> hey nut
> 
> 
> 
> hey nut



pot/kettle


What up Beerkus


----------



## Hankus (Jul 22, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> pot/kettle
> 
> 
> What up Beerkus



ponderin goin to class blasted out of my mind


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 22, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Howdy JeffC



What up Hankus????



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> HELLO everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




HELLOOOOOOO SGG!!!!!!



jmfauver said:


> No I want my BBQ sauce
> 
> 
> 
> Hey you



Howdy Big JM!!!



Keebs said:


> Now you'll never find out....................
> 
> 
> Quackster? fat?  Puhleeze, he's just a bit fluffy is all!
> ...





Mornin' Ms. Keebs-o-matic!!!!



dougefresh said:


> How unlocked the shed and let you out?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



DOUG EEEEEEEEEEE!!!


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 22, 2010)

Hankus said:


> ponderin goin to class blasted out of my mind



Do it.

Mornin all.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jul 22, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Hey you



Hey You!!! 



Keebs said:


> Quackster? fat?  Puhleeze, he's just a bit fluffy is all!
> 
> SISTAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!



Quack is fluffy??? Maybe he just needs to have his feathers fluffled a little??? 



dougefresh said:


> Who unlocked the shed and let you out?



Did you forget that I locked myself in there??? 



Hankus said:


> hey nut



Hey Hankus!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 22, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> How unlocked the shed and let you out?
> Howdy all


I travel with bolt cutters in my tool box, just FYI! 



Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' Ms. Keebs-o-matic!!!!



Have a good trip?


----------



## Keebs (Jul 22, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Do it.
> 
> Mornin all.


Mornin Sweet! 



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Quack is fluffy??? Maybe he just needs to have his feathers fluffled a little???



He's fairly low maintenance compared to some on here.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jul 22, 2010)

OH NO!!! I don't like the post number on that last one... 

Hey JeffC. and Sweetwater!!!


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 22, 2010)

lurklurklurk


----------



## dougefresh (Jul 22, 2010)

Hankus said:


> ponderin goin to class blasted out of my mind


GO



Jeff C. said:


> DOUG EEEEEEEEEEE!!!


What up Jeff? Hope all is well. I will try to get SGG to post a pic of my and Tanner's new rods for the 7000's. Now I just need to spool them and find time to go use them. Have you seen any time for sale up your way? I sure could use it right now.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 22, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Mornin Sweet!
> 
> 
> 
> He's fairly low maintenance compared to some on here.


Mornin keebs.



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> OH NO!!! I don't like the post number on that last one...
> 
> Hey JeffC. and Sweetwater!!!



I knew you were evil...at least that's what dougefresh said.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 22, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Do it.
> 
> Mornin all.



wouldnt be a first 



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> OH NO!!! I don't like the post number on that last one...



 skaid


----------



## Hankus (Jul 22, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> lurklurklurk



idjitidjitidjit


----------



## Hankus (Jul 22, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> GO



I'm goin jus wonderin what kinda shape I'll be in fer learnin


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 22, 2010)

Hankus said:


> idjitidjitidjit



iiiiiiiddddddddjjjiiiiiiiittttttt iiiiidddddddjjjjjjjiiiiiiiiiittttttt


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 22, 2010)

Hankus said:


> wouldnt be a first
> 
> 
> 
> skaid



In my 3 years of electronics classes...I was sober mebbe 5 times...it's a wonder I got "A's".


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 22, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I travel with bolt cutters in my tool box, just FYI!
> 
> 
> 
> Have a good trip?




Yes Ma'am.....but I'm wore SLAP out.....12 days total, 5-20hr. days, 3200 miles between.


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 22, 2010)

heeyy all you people


----------



## dougefresh (Jul 22, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Do it.
> 
> Mornin all.


What up SW? 



BTW she is very evil



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Did you forget that I locked myself in there???


Aint ya ready to go back I'll even hook ya up an AC ifin you want.



Keebs said:


> I travel with bolt cutters in my tool box, just FYI!






Seth carter said:


> lurklurklurk


What? 
First rule of lurking is you don't post.


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 22, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> What up SW?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hey dude


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 22, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> heeyy all you people



Hello Seth.



dougefresh said:


> What up SW?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Howdy.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 22, 2010)

I'm


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jul 22, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> I knew you were evil...at least that's what dougefresh said.



I'm only evil to Douge!!! 



Hankus said:


> skaid



Heck yeah...


----------



## Keebs (Jul 22, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> OH NO!!! I don't like the post number on that last one...
> 
> Hey JeffC. and Sweetwater!!!






Seth carter said:


> lurklurklurk






Jeff C. said:


> Yes Ma'am.....but I'm wore SLAP out.....12 days total, 5-20hr. days, 3200 miles between.


 Well, we're all glad you're back!! 



Seth carter said:


> heeyy all you people


hey young'un, get the spigot fixed?? 



dougefresh said:


> BTW she is very evil
> Aint ya ready to go back I'll even hook ya up an AC ifin you want.
> 
> 
> ...



HHhhhhmmmm, so many responses....................


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 22, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I'm dum



yep


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 22, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Well, we're all glad you're back!!
> 
> 
> hey young'un, get the spigot fixed??
> ...


yep no more fludded yard


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 22, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Yes Ma'am.....but I'm wore SLAP out.....12 days total, 5-20hr. days, 3200 miles between.





dougefresh said:


> GO
> 
> What up Jeff? Hope all is well. I will try to get SGG to post a pic of my and Tanner's new rods for the 7000's. Now I just need to spool them and find time to go use them. Have you seen any time for sale up your way? I sure could use it right now.



I still need to get me something to attach it(7000) to. I just bought me a little Time with the above. Now I have tons of STUFF to do around here


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jul 22, 2010)

Here's a pic of Doug,Tanner and Andy when we all met up on Sunday... Thought I'd share!!


----------



## dougefresh (Jul 22, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I'm goin jus wonderin what kinda shape I'll be in fer learnin


They always told us if you studied under the influance then you would do better if you took tests under the influance.



Sweetwater said:


> In my 3 years of electronics classes...I was sober mebbe 5 times...it's a wonder I got "A's".


Must have sat next to someone who stayed sober


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 22, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> They always told us if you studied under the influance then you would do better if you took tests under the influance.
> 
> Must have sat next to someone who stayed sober



There were sober students?


----------



## dougefresh (Jul 22, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> hey dude


Your avatar freaks me out. I just want to know how you got a pic of me in my mask on there.



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I'm only evil to Douge!!!


Ya you are



Jeff C. said:


> I still need to get me something to attach it(7000) to. I just bought me a little Time with the above. Now I have tons of STUFF to do around here


With the hours they are working me now I don't know how I'm going to get anything done. You want to come down and ride my ZTR this weekend?


----------



## Keebs (Jul 22, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> yep no more fludded yard


Good Deal! 



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Here's a pic of Doug,Tanner and Andy when we all met up on Sunday... Thought I'd share!!
> 
> View attachment 543403


 He posted that ya'll met up & ate together!! 



dougefresh said:


> They always told us if you studied under the influance then you would do better if you took tests under the influance.
> 
> Must have sat next to someone who stayed sober


 I got told that too................ it don't always work that way! 



Sweetwater said:


> There were sober students?



 not many at ABAC  at least not on Friday mornings!


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 22, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Here's a pic of Doug,Tanner and Andy when we all met up on Sunday... Thought I'd share!!
> 
> View attachment 543403



Which member is Andy?


----------



## dougefresh (Jul 22, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Which member is Andy?


That would be DAWGsfan2. He live down near my ol stompin grounds.


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 22, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Your avatar freaks me out. I just want to know how you got a pic of me in my mask on there.
> 
> Ya you are
> 
> With the hours they are working me now I don't know how I'm going to get anything done. You want to come down and ride my ZTR this weekend?



im good like that


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 22, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Mornin Tiny!



afternoon Keebs....Sorry been a busy day at the nut farm



Jeff C. said:


> Howdy Big JM!!!



Someone changed the name to Tiny based on my avatar...Don't know who but when I find out 



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey You!!!



Hello to you toooooo...I did not do it I have witnesses ...


----------



## Keebs (Jul 22, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> afternoon Keebs....Sorry been a busy day at the nut farm
> 
> Someone changed the name to Tiny based on my avatar...Don't know who but when I find out



Busy? What's busy??


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 22, 2010)

Good morning all folkz. Good eats then off to work soon.
 Hope all good buddys are fine and can be at Blast on Sat.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 22, 2010)

between cases driveby!
Ya'll have a safe day and stay inside. Man, it is brutally hot out there!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 22, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> between cases driveby!
> Ya'll have a safe day and stay inside. Man, it is brutally hot out there!



Hiya Pookie, ya piggie slaying rascal!!

RuttnBuck and I are headed out for Capt Quirks, if we're not back by dark somebody call da policiessss!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 22, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya Pookie, ya piggie slaying rascal!!
> 
> RuttnBuck and I are headed out for Capt Quirks, if we're not back by dark somebody call da policiessss!!



Don't forget the gloc............ uuuhhh camera's!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## slip (Jul 22, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Don't forget the gloc............ uuuhhh camera's!!!!!!!!!!!






mornin folks...


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 22, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Busy? What's busy??



It's called the WAAAAAAAAAAAAA syndrome,when some some goes WAAAAAAAAAA we have to jump thru hoops to make them happy,unfortunetly they asked me to make them happy,I told them for 2k they would be but they don't wanna pay for it....So they can go WAAAAAAAAA all they want....I gave them the option for a fix...




slip said:


> mornin folks...


 

Afternoon Slip!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 22, 2010)

slip said:


> mornin folks...



 whutulaffinat?


----------



## Keebs (Jul 22, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> It's called the WAAAAAAAAAAAAA syndrome,when some some goes WAAAAAAAAAA we have to jump thru hoops to make them happy,unfortunetly they asked me to make them happy,I told them for 2k they would be but they don't wanna pay for it....So they can go WAAAAAAAAA all they want....I gave them the option for a fix...
> 
> Afternoon Slip!



is the WAAAAAAAAA syndrome better or worse than the coldshoulderhatefultonesyndrome???


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 22, 2010)

Keebs said:


> is the WAAAAAAAAA syndrome better or worse than the coldshoulderhatefultonesyndrome???



Much worse....The coldshoulderhatefultonesyndrome can be ignored or dealt with by returning the stare of death to the provider of the syndrome....The WAAAAA syndrome can only be cured by providing something for nothing....


----------



## Keebs (Jul 22, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Much worse....The coldshoulderhatefultonesyndrome can be ignored or dealt with by returning the stare of death to the provider of the syndrome....The WAAAAA syndrome can only be cured by providing something for nothing....



 Dummy me, I've been signlanguaging all this time instead of implementing the deathstare technique!


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 22, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Dummy me, I've been signlanguaging all this time instead of implementing the deathstare technique!



the deathstare usually takes about 30 minutes use to ensure the message is sent.....


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 22, 2010)

quack


----------



## Keebs (Jul 22, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> the deathstare usually takes about 30 minutes use to ensure the message is sent.....



30 minutes???  Pppfffftttt I don't care to look at that thang for that long, 'sides YOU ain't seen *MYSTARE*.......... my daughter learned it real well and I see her flinch to this day!


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 22, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> quack



scared him outa the page


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 22, 2010)

Keebs said:


> 30 minutes???  Pppfffftttt I don't care to look at that thang for that long, 'sides YOU ain't seen *MYSTARE*.......... my daughter learned it real well and I see her flinch to this day!



show me


----------



## slip (Jul 22, 2010)

OH MY GAWD its so hot outside! the mercury says over 100.

got soaked just hanging up traps...CANT WAIT to cut grass and weedwack.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 22, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> show me


you promise to still be my fwiend??????? 



slip said:


> OH MY GAWD its so hot outside! the mercury says over 100.
> 
> got soaked just hanging up traps...CANT WAIT to cut grass and weedwack.



 you keeping hydrated out dere, boy?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 22, 2010)

Keebs, you need a black stallion?


----------



## dougefresh (Jul 22, 2010)

Come on powerhouseI'm ready for a new job.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 22, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Keebs, you need a black stallion?



No, but he sure was a fine looking creature, his handler had a little to be desired though..................


----------



## Keebs (Jul 22, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Come on powerhouseI'm ready for a new job.



 It's raining here!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 22, 2010)

Oh yeah, just wanted to give a shout-out to a "lurker", he knows who he is..................














Heeeeeeyyyyy  enjoyed the convo!!


----------



## MoonPie (Jul 22, 2010)

Howdy friends


----------



## dougefresh (Jul 22, 2010)

Keebs said:


> It's raining here!!



It aint nuffin but hot here.It's only about 130 on the machine and 104 on the machine floor. Its 74 in my office


----------



## dougefresh (Jul 22, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> Howdy friends



What up MoonPieHope all is well and dandy with ya today.


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 22, 2010)

Keebs said:


> you promise to still be my fwiend???????
> 
> 
> 
> you keeping hydrated out dere, boy?



yes ...do what keebs says Slip


----------



## slip (Jul 22, 2010)

Keebs said:


> It's raining here!!


send it my way. my pole beans need it!


jmfauver said:


> yes ...do what keebs says Slip



oh i am. every chance i get i come in for a drink.


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 22, 2010)

slip said:


> send it my way. my pole beans need it!
> 
> 
> oh i am. every chance i get i come in for a drink.



good for you Slip....If the garden holds up until FPG you can bring some veggies ( not that I will eatum)


----------



## MoonPie (Jul 22, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> What up MoonPieHope all is well and dandy with ya today.



 All's good over here!  Y'all got any warm weather there? Steam bath here.  Good for the skin, wrinkles disappear  .


----------



## slip (Jul 22, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> good for you Slip....If the garden holds up until FPG you can bring some veggies ( not that I will eatum)



i might just do that.


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 22, 2010)

it wonderfull to be here certainly a thrill your such a lovley audence wede like to take u home with us wede love to take u home


----------



## Keebs (Jul 22, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> Howdy friends


 



dougefresh said:


> It aint nuffin but hot here.It's only about 130 on the machine and 104 on the machine floor. Its 74 in my office


 more thunder too! 



slip said:


> send it my way. my pole beans need it!
> 
> 
> oh i am. every chance i get i come in for a drink.



 Good Deal!


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 22, 2010)

slip said:


> i might just do that.



It would be a welcome addition to the cookout...Just let folks know so they can use your homegrown goodies....




Seth carter said:


> it wonderfull to be here certainly a thrill your such a lovley audence wede like to take u home with us wede love to take u home



Back to the dog bed Seth


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 22, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> It would be a welcome addition to the cookout...Just let folks know so they can use your homegrown goodies....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bite me


----------



## dougefresh (Jul 22, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> All's good over here!  Y'all got any warm weather there? Steam bath here.  Good for the skin, wrinkles disappear  .



All I can say is its HAWT





SGG just called and the is on the way to the ER with the littlest one with a cut on his heal. From pic it doesn't look to deep but she wants to be sure it doesn't need stitches. Poor little feller.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 22, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> All I can say is its HAWT
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  hope it doesn't!!!


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 22, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> bite me



Seth,

I have a standing order to bring you to FPG...if you wanna make me mad I can always say forget it.....And don't talk back to your elders


----------



## slip (Jul 22, 2010)

a little rain, a bunch of wind and a little lightning.

dropped clear down to 84


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 22, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Seth,
> 
> I have a standing order to bring you to FPG...if you wanna make me mad I can always say forget it.....And don't talk back to your elders



your taking me were


----------



## MoonPie (Jul 22, 2010)

Keebs said:


> more thunder too!



Rub it in 



jmfauver said:


> Back to the dog bed Seth



NOW, NOW 



dougefresh said:


> SGG just called and the is on the way to the ER with the littlest one with a cut on his heal. From pic it doesn't look to deep but she wants to be sure it doesn't need stitches. Poor little feller.



Dang. Sorry


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 22, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> SGG just called and the is on the way to the ER with the littlest one with a cut on his heal. From pic it doesn't look to deep but she wants to be sure it doesn't need stitches. Poor little feller.



Poor guy


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 22, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> your taking me were



yo daddy quack asked me to pick you up and bring ya to FPG...go back and read son,read


----------



## slip (Jul 22, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> SGG just called and the is on the way to the ER with the littlest one with a cut on his heal. From pic it doesn't look to deep but she wants to be sure it doesn't need stitches. Poor little feller.



rut row.

hope the little dude is alright.


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 22, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> NOW, NOW



Don't be  me it was Seths fault...Then he told me to bite him...The rudeness of these kids though it was a good come back


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 22, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> yo daddy quack asked me to pick you up and bring ya to FPG...go back and read son,read



sorry cant go my mom dosent alow me to go off with weird people


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 22, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> sorry cant go my mom dosent alow me to go off with weird people



so what ya hanging out here for


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 22, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> so what ya hanging out here for



sshhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## MoonPie (Jul 22, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Don't be  me it was Seths fault...Then he told me to bite him...The rudeness of these kids though it was a good come back



I see what you mean . Back to the dog bed Seth


----------



## dougefresh (Jul 22, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> sorry cant go my mom dosent alow me to go off with peopleI'M to weird




Fixed it for ya.


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 22, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> sshhhhhhhhhhh



I know nothing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 22, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Fixed it for ya.


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 22, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> I see what you mean . Back to the dog bed Seth



Here I am trying to get him a ride to FPG and he tells me that..


----------



## Keebs (Jul 22, 2010)

slip said:


> a little rain, a bunch of wind and a little lightning.
> 
> dropped clear down to 84


 



MoonPie said:


> Rub it in



still raining.............. 

Later folks, off to go grocery shopping.......... someone poke me in the eye, please!!!!!


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 22, 2010)

brb got a fax machine issue


----------



## dougefresh (Jul 22, 2010)

Little update, SGG has started breating again and little man is fine. Just a long shallow cut, bleeding has stoped and he is ready for nap time. 

I'm afraid that he will be like me, with many scares and stories to tell for each one.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jul 22, 2010)

afternoon folks...


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 22, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Little update, SGG has started breating again and little man is fine. Just a long shallow cut, bleeding has stoped and he is ready for nap time.
> 
> I'm afraid that he will be like me, with many scares and stories to tell for each one.



what happend


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 22, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Little update, SGG has started breating again and little man is fine. Just a long shallow cut, bleeding has stoped and he is ready for nap time.
> 
> I'm afraid that he will be like me, with many scares and stories to tell for each one.



Good to hear


----------



## Hankus (Jul 22, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> They always told us if you studied under the influance then you would do better if you took tests under the influance.
> 
> Must have sat next to someone who stayed sober



thats what I try to do, seems easier to make up a good soundin answer when the ol thinker is lubed properly



Sweetwater said:


> There were sober students?



yeah, the dignitaries even let highschoolers go here



Seth carter said:


> it wonderfull to be here certainly a thrill your such a lovley audence wede like to take u home with us wede love to take u home



IDJIT 



dougefresh said:


> All I can say is its HAWT
> 
> SGG just called and the is on the way to the ER with the littlest one with a cut on his heal. From pic it doesn't look to deep but she wants to be sure it doesn't need stitches. Poor little feller.



like father like son



jmfauver said:


> Here I am trying to get him a ride to FPG and he tells me that..



 hes an idjit what ya spect



Seth carter said:


> what happend



nutin nutin at all you jus go back to sleep


----------



## Hankus (Jul 22, 2010)

Hey ya Tiny


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 22, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Hey ya Tiny



Hiya Hankus


----------



## MoonPie (Jul 22, 2010)

Keebs said:


> still raining..............
> 
> Later folks, off to go grocery shopping.......... someone poke me in the eye, please!!!!!



figures - she leaves just when I wanna


----------



## Hankus (Jul 22, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> figures - she leaves just when I wanna



howdy moonbat


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 22, 2010)

Howdy folks. I have drivelers withdrawals. Been a busy week. Almost friday.


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 22, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Howdy folks. I have drivelers withdrawals. Been a busy week. Almost friday.



Like the avatar...



MoonPie said:


> figures - she leaves just when I wanna



She has a way of doing that....


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 22, 2010)

Hankus said:


> thats what I try to do, seems easier to make up a good soundin answer when the ol thinker is lubed properly
> 
> 
> 
> ...


realy what happend


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jul 22, 2010)

Evening idgits and idgettes!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 22, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> realy what happend



carter cut his foot and had to have it looked at, long, thin and shallow so its no major problem

I think he jus wants to have battle scars to impress d womens


----------



## Hankus (Jul 22, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Evening idgits and idgettes!



howdy chuck  have some tooth medicine


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 22, 2010)

Hankus said:


> carter cut his foot and had to have it looked at, long, thin and shallow so its no major problem
> 
> I think he jus wants to have battle scars to impress d womens



ahhhh glad he is ok


----------



## dougefresh (Jul 22, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> what happend


Go back a page

The littlest one cut the back of his heal.



jmfauver said:


> Good to hear


Thanks, she did end up taking him to ER and they glued him back together.



Sterlo58 said:


> Howdy folks. I have drivelers withdrawals. Been a busy week. Almost friday.


What up man



chuckb7718 said:


> Evening idgits and idgettes!


Pot/Kettle
What up Chuck, you been messin with wasps latly


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jul 22, 2010)

Hankus said:


> howdy chuck  have some tooth medicine



Howdee, howdoo! Doan mind if ah do!


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jul 22, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Pot/Kettle
> What up Chuck, you been messin with wasps latly



Dougie!
Naw done put down the babies. Waiting on the next generation to generate some excitement!
Other crew got to do the wasp killing in Ft. Valley!

Makes me mad!

I was saving them!


----------



## dougefresh (Jul 22, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Dougie!
> Naw done put down the babies. Waiting on the next generation to generate some excitement!
> Other crew got to do the wasp killing in Ft. Valley!
> 
> ...


I got a big ol nest in a light fixture over my ol Mustang if you want to come over and play.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 22, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> So long as one of them will ride in the back,no issues
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am, I am, dont rush me.... geeze!!! Two hands, two feet, half a brain.


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jul 22, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> I got a big ol nest in a light fixture over my ol Mustang if you want to come over and play.



Really?
What's the bug count?

I'm a trophy hunter, remember?


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jul 22, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> I am, I am, dont rush me.... geeze!!! Two hands, two feet, half a brain.



It's okay....we understand you're female!


----------



## MoonPie (Jul 22, 2010)

Hankus said:


> howdy moonbat







Sterlo58 said:


> Howdy folks. I have drivelers withdrawals. Been a busy week. Almost friday.



You too 



chuckb7718 said:


> Really?
> What's the bug count?
> 
> I'm a trophy hunter, remember?



Memory fades 



Gotago


----------



## dougefresh (Jul 22, 2010)

Alright folks I've been here 13hrs its time to go. Yall have a good. SEEEEEEEEEE YA.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 22, 2010)

QUOTE=chuckb7718;5138489]It's okay....we understand you're female![/QUOTE]

Listen you


----------



## slip (Jul 22, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> I am, I am, dont rush me.... geeze!!! Two hands, two feet, half a brain.



haha i like that....


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jul 22, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> QUOTE=chuckb7718;5138489]It's okay....we understand you're female!



Listen you [/QUOTE]

Whhaaatttt?


----------



## Hankus (Jul 22, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> I am, I am, dont rush me.... geeze!!! Two hands, two feet, half a brain.







YaraG. said:


> QUOTE=chuckb7718;5138489]It's okay....we understand you're female!



Listen you [/QUOTE]

but he be rite


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jul 22, 2010)

Never let a baby play around a dishwasher..........


----------



## slip (Jul 22, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Never let a baby play around a dishwasher..........
> 
> View attachment 543460



holy cow that foot is tiny. looks more like your finger.


glad he's okay


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jul 22, 2010)

slip said:


> holy cow that foot is tiny. looks more like your finger.
> 
> 
> glad he's okay



Thanks Slip!!! Funny... I thought he had a big foot for a baby. 

The cut is still bleeding a tiny bit... so I'll be up all night worried about that.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 22, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Thanks Slip!!! Funny... I thought he had a big foot for a baby.
> 
> The cut is still bleeding a tiny bit... so I'll be up all night worried about that.



get doug to tape it up


----------



## slip (Jul 22, 2010)

good gawd i almost...



the storm passed and i went to start up the weed wacker and lightning hit a tree behind the fence. good lawd


----------



## Sirduke (Jul 22, 2010)

slip said:


> good gawd i almost...
> 
> 
> 
> the storm passed and i went to start up the weed wacker and lightning hit a tree behind the fence. good lawd



Remember Slip, the Lord looks after fools and drunks, but it don't say nothing bout no weedeaters...


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jul 22, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> ... so I'll be up all night worried about that.



PFFFTTTT!

That boy's just fine!
I'm glad for ya'll, too!

Stay up all night for Dougie, woman!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jul 22, 2010)

Hankus said:


> get doug to tape it up



They glued it at the ER. I didn't think it would still bleed a little though.



slip said:


> good gawd i almost...
> 
> 
> 
> the storm passed and i went to start up the weed wacker and lightning hit a tree behind the fence. good lawd



What did you almost do???


----------



## slip (Jul 22, 2010)

Sirduke said:


> Remember Slip, the Lord looks after fools and drunks, but it don't say nothing bout no weedeaters...



dude.....i almost had a heart attack. the thunder wasnt a boom it was a rip/crack. thats how dang close it was


bright sunny skys.....then boom.


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jul 22, 2010)

Sirduke said:


> Remember Slip, the Lord looks after fools and drunks, but it don't say nothing bout no weedeaters...



YEEESSSSS!!!!
I'm covered!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 22, 2010)

Sirduke said:


> Remember Slip, the Lord looks after fools and drunks, but it don't say nothing bout no weedeaters...



 hehehe  rekon that means a bunch of this crowd is double protected


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jul 22, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> PFFFTTTT!
> 
> That boy's just fine!
> I'm glad for ya'll, too!
> ...



Thanks!!! 

Why would I stay up all night for Dougie???  Nevermind... don't answer that.


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jul 22, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Thanks!!!
> 
> Why would I stay up all night for Dougie???  Nevermind... don't answer that.


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 22, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Thanks!!!
> 
> Why would I stay up all night for Dougie???  Nevermind... don't answer that.



hmmmmm


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jul 22, 2010)

Nighty night, ya'll!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 22, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Nighty night, ya'll!



nite chuck


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 22, 2010)

Hankus said:


> nite chuck



hey H


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 22, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Listen you



but he be rite [/QUOTE]

You musta fallen on your head again. It's ok I understand


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 22, 2010)

That was a long day!
just walked in the door with takeout from the chinese place. Steamed chicky and broccory, house speshow flied lice, pu pu platter, and chicky wings..


----------



## Hankus (Jul 22, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> but he be rite



You musta fallen on your head again. It's ok I understand[/QUOTE]

was the answer mater booze  or mebbe grapes


----------



## Hankus (Jul 22, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> That was a long day!
> just walked in the door with takeout from the chinese place. Steamed chicky and broccory, house speshow flied lice, pu pu platter, and chicky wings..



wang chung makes ya talk like that too huh


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 22, 2010)

Hankus said:


> wang chung makes ya talk like that too huh


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 22, 2010)

hmmm


----------



## Hankus (Jul 22, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> hmmm



ya take anything fer that ailment ya gots there feller


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 22, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> That was a long day!
> just walked in the door with takeout from the chinese place. Steamed chicky and broccory, house speshow flied lice, pu pu platter, and chicky wings..



I didn't have much of a appetite today from being so tired, but after I sat down to a plateful of fresh veggies from the garden....I got a little hawngry


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 22, 2010)

Hankus said:


> ya take anything fer that ailment ya gots there feller



nope


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 22, 2010)

okay, time to do dishes and roll garbage cans to the street.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 22, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I didn't have much of a appetite today from being so tired, but after I sat down to a plateful of fresh veggies from the garden....I got a little hawngry



as to why the reason we named it fer slip is really best to ask Tiny, but it mita had to do wid me callin him fer the last post as I was closin the last one


----------



## Hankus (Jul 22, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> nope



if ya was older I'd tell ya to drink sumthin fer it, but at your tender age ya mite seek professional  help


----------



## bigox911 (Jul 22, 2010)

Evenin folks 

Momma invited me over for supper tonight with my two nephews and she had fresh field peas with chow chow, fresh corn on the cob, roast chicken, and homeade ice cream for desert.   I love my momma...now I'm about to fall asleep


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jul 22, 2010)

Evening Peeps...


----------



## bigox911 (Jul 22, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Evening Peeps...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 22, 2010)

Hankus said:


> as to why the reason we named it fer slip is really best to ask Tiny, but it mita had to do wid me callin him fer the last post as I was closin the last one



Thanks for the tidbit Hankus....slip never did give me a definitive answer, as always



bigox911 said:


> Evenin folks
> 
> Momma invited me over for supper tonight with my two nephews and she had fresh field peas with chow chow, fresh corn on the cob, roast chicken, and homeade ice cream for desert.   I love my momma...now I'm about to fall asleep



Unfortunately, mine doesn't cook anymore....I sure do miss it!!!!



Redneck Maguiver said:


> Evening Peeps...



Evenin' Maguiver!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 22, 2010)

Do we need to start a GON Blast roll call thread?
Who among the Drivelers is going?


----------



## Hankus (Jul 22, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Thanks for the tidbit Hankus....slip never did give me a definitive answer, as always
> 
> 
> 
> ...



shoot I done closed the last 3/4 and they closed the odd one early, but I been postin fer his help and he aint been nowhere to be found


----------



## bigox911 (Jul 22, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Do we need to start a GON Blast roll call thread?
> Who among the Drivelers is going?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 22, 2010)

bigox911 said:


>



my bad, Lee. 
I don't get out much....


----------



## Buck (Jul 22, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Do we need to start a GON Blast roll call thread?
> Who among the Drivelers is going?



I hate to say it but I'm gonna miss it Robert...    I'm hoping to catch up with you fine folks down at Mill's...


----------



## Bitteroot (Jul 22, 2010)

hola.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 22, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Do we need to start a GON Blast roll call thread?
> Who among the Drivelers is going?



My Son Jared and I are going Saturday, provided nothing out of the norm prevents it...I've got to meet some of these Folks!!!


----------



## bigox911 (Jul 22, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> my bad, Lee.
> I don't get out much....



I know yall will have a good time as always 

We'll see ya at FPG


----------



## bigox911 (Jul 22, 2010)

buck#4 said:


> I hate to say it but I'm gonna miss it Robert...    I'm hoping to catch up with you fine folks down at Mill's...



Still workin 9 days a week??


----------



## Bitteroot (Jul 22, 2010)

iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii  like to go swimmin with bow legged .........


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 22, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Do we need to start a GON Blast roll call thread?
> Who among the Drivelers is going?





We`ll be in the same place as last year. Ya`ll come see us!  And don`t forget to sign up for Raleigh`s donated bird and trout knife.


----------



## Buck (Jul 22, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> Still workin 9 days a week??



Yup, I'm hoping this is the last weekend.    If not, I'm pretty certain next weekend will be the final weekend...


----------



## Bitteroot (Jul 22, 2010)

somebody stop me....


----------



## bigox911 (Jul 22, 2010)

Bitteroot said:


> hola.....



no hablo​


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 22, 2010)

Bitteroot said:


> iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii  like to go swimmin with bow legged .........



dat's my long lost Bitter-bro! 
Put on that sombrero and come to Macon Saturday!


----------



## bigox911 (Jul 22, 2010)

buck#4 said:


> Yup, I'm hoping this is the last weekend.    If not, I'm pretty certain next weekend will be the final weekend...



Good to hear it


----------



## bigox911 (Jul 22, 2010)

Gotta go let the dawgs in..back in a bit


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 22, 2010)

Bitteroot said:


> somebody stop me....


----------



## Bitteroot (Jul 22, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> no hablo​




su madre....



rhbama3 said:


> dat's my long lost Bitter-bro!
> Put on that sombrero and come to Macon Saturday!



can't do it... I'm paddlin the Hiwasee Saturday in the drift boat...... somebody's gotta do it!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 22, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> We`ll be in the same place as last year. Ya`ll come see us!  And Robert, don`t forget to pick up Raleigh`s donated bird and trout knife.



fixed it for ya, brother Nic!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 22, 2010)

Bitteroot said:


> su madre....
> 
> 
> 
> can't do it... I'm paddlin the Hiwasee Saturday in the drift boat...... somebody's gotta do it!



can't argue with that! Just sitting in an ice cold trout river sounds mighty fine right now.


----------



## Bitteroot (Jul 22, 2010)

come on in. .... the waters fine......


----------



## Bitteroot (Jul 22, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


>


----------



## bigox911 (Jul 22, 2010)

Bitteroot said:


> come on in. .... the waters fine......



What crick you wadin in?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 22, 2010)

bigox911 said:


>


Hate it you can't make it!!



buck#4 said:


> I hate to say it but I'm gonna miss it Robert...    I'm hoping to catch up with you fine folks down at Mill's...


Looking forward to FPG!!



Bitteroot said:


> hola.....


What up 
Bitter!!



Jeff C. said:


> My Son Jared and I are going Saturday, provided nothing out of the norm prevents it...I've got to meet some of these Folks!!!


See you Saturday!!



bigox911 said:


> I know yall will have a good time as always
> 
> We'll see ya at FPG






Good evening folks!!...........spent the first part of this afternoon with Quack, Crackerdave, Justus4all, and Captain Quirk...........Then to the in-laws to feed the critters while they are out of town..................Then home to cut another portion of the yard..........Started yesterday, still not through

Man I'm whupped


----------



## Bitteroot (Jul 22, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> What crick you wadin in?



no wadin much lately... just driftin... Hiwassee!


----------



## bigox911 (Jul 22, 2010)

Bitteroot said:


> su madre....
> 
> 
> 
> can't do it... I'm paddlin the Hiwasee Saturday in the drift boat...... somebody's gotta do it!







> English is the language of the Forum. Posts using a language other than English must include a full and complete English translation.


----------



## Bitteroot (Jul 22, 2010)

hey rut.... how's our wife?  you lucky dog!


----------



## Bitteroot (Jul 22, 2010)

bigox911 said:


>



sorry..... yo mama!


----------



## bigox911 (Jul 22, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Hate it you can't make it!!
> 
> Looking forward to FPG!!
> 
> ...



Sounds like a rowdy bunch 

Hope you got a cold drink waitin for ya


----------



## bigox911 (Jul 22, 2010)

Bitteroot said:


> sorry..... yo mama!


----------



## Otis (Jul 22, 2010)




----------



## Otis (Jul 22, 2010)

Bitteroot said:


> hey rut.... how's our wife?  you lucky dog!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 22, 2010)

hey everybody........bye everybody


----------



## Bitteroot (Jul 22, 2010)

are you still my favorite self?


----------



## Artmom (Jul 22, 2010)

*You WILL be at FPG!*



buck#4 said:


> I hate to say it but I'm gonna miss it Robert...    I'm hoping to catch up with you fine folks down at Mill's...



You'd BETTER be there!!! Wouldn't be the same without you! I may need your assistance...again!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 22, 2010)

Bitteroot said:


> hey rut.... how's our wife?  you lucky dog!


She be fine as wine!!



bigox911 said:


> Sounds like a rowdy bunch
> 
> Hope you got a cold drink waitin for ya


Sippin as we speak!!



Self! said:


>


Idjit Texican winder liker!!



KYBOWHUNTER said:


> hey everybody........bye everybody


Timmayy!! catch you later


----------



## Bitteroot (Jul 22, 2010)

Artmom said:


> You'd BETTER be there!!! Wouldn't be the same without you! I may need your assistance...again!




hey hotartmom......


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 22, 2010)

Artmom said:


> You'd BETTER be there!!! Wouldn't be the same without you! I may need your assistance...again!


You going to be at blast??


----------



## Artmom (Jul 22, 2010)

Oh shoot! I don't know how to multi-quote doggone it!!!

Sooooooooooo, hiya Greg, mandolin player extraordinaire! Looooooong time no see!

Hey Mitch!!! Tell "Tag" Sarah says hey!
WISH I could attend Blast but will have the daughters this weekend(8 & 11)...just don't think I could keep 'em occupied long enough to be able to enjoy myself. _Really_ wish I could make it. Have missed seeing all ya'll very much...ya'll have fun at Quack's today?


----------



## Otis (Jul 22, 2010)

Bitteroot said:


> are you still my favorite self?


 


for a beer we are 




RUTTNBUCK said:


> Idjit Texican winder liker!!


 


Keep on and I will tell Quack where you hide your fruit of the looms! 



Bitteroot said:


> hey hotartmom......


 


back off feller, we saw he first 




Artmom said:


> Oh shoot! I don't know how to multi-quote doggone it!!!
> 
> Sooooooooooo, hiya Greg, mandolin player extraordinaire! Looooooong time no see!
> 
> ...


 


Hey Artmom


----------



## Artmom (Jul 22, 2010)

Hey Otis! I'm way behind on my Driveler's updates. Hope you are doing well...El Paso, it is huh?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 22, 2010)

Artmom said:


> Oh shoot! I don't know how to multi-quote doggone it!!!
> 
> Sooooooooooo, hiya Greg, mandolin player extraordinaire! Looooooong time no see!
> 
> ...


To the right of the quote button......."........I'll tell her!! Wish you could make it, but I understand!!......We were at Quirk's not Quack's, but had a good time just the same!!.......Some good folks all around!!


----------



## Otis (Jul 22, 2010)

Artmom said:


> Hey Otis! I'm way behind on my Driveler's updates. Hope you are doing well...El Paso, it is huh?


 


Yes mam, they done put me out here in the dessert in Texico.


----------



## slip (Jul 22, 2010)

Howdy Artmom


did he put yall to work RUTT?


----------



## Sirduke (Jul 22, 2010)

Never say a trooper don't have a sense of humor.  One of our local troopers owns half interest in a monument company, and as a favor to me, sand blasted the grill I rebuilt for my brother as a favor.

But there is always a catch ....


----------



## Artmom (Jul 22, 2010)

*Big grin -*



RUTTNBUCK said:


> To the right of the quote button......."........I'll tell her!! Wish you could make it, but I understand!!......We were at Quirk's not Quack's, but had a good time just the same!!.......Some good folks all around!!




I'll never forget how kind ya'll were to wait up and help us "set up" at the very first event I ever attended...D.O.G.. - LATE that night -

Ya'll made us feel welcome from the start. I have had a much better life since GON became a part of it!


----------



## Artmom (Jul 22, 2010)

*I luv Slip!*



slip said:


> Howdy Artmom
> 
> 
> did he put yall to work RUTT?



I know I haven't been here in such a long time but you are one great guy! I check up on what ya'll are yakkin' about from time to time. Big "hello" to you, too! Wish I had spent more time with you that day at Chehaw but it was so awfully cold and I had my daughters to attend to - was so glad to meet you and your parents!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 22, 2010)

Artmom said:


> I'll never forget how kind ya'll were to wait up and help us "set up" at the very first event I ever attended...D.O.G.. - LATE that night -
> 
> Ya'll made us feel welcome from the start. I have had a much better life since GON became a part of it!


Was glad to help out!!...........Nothing worse than setting up a tent in the dark!!!............Done it too many times myself!!..........Hope you don't get there so late at FPG, but if you do I'll bring the light!!

Don't get me started on all the great friendships started here!!


----------



## Artmom (Jul 22, 2010)

*grin*



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Was glad to help out!!...........Nothing worse than setting up a tent in the dark!!!............Done it too many times myself!!..........Hope you don't get there so late at FPG, but if you do I'll bring the light!!
> 
> Don't get me started on all the great friendships started here!!



Can't wait for FPG!!! Nope! Not settin' up in the dark, ever again...if I can help it. Should be there earlier this time. May take day or half day off work. Let's be neighbors at FPG!!!


----------



## slip (Jul 22, 2010)

Artmom said:


> I know I haven't been here in such a long time but you are one great guy! I check up on what ya'll are yakkin' about from time to time. Big "hello" to you, too! Wish I had spent more time with you that day at Chehaw but it was so awfully cold and I had my daughters to attend to - was so glad to meet you and your parents!



thank ya! yeah it was really cold that day, there well be warmer and better days though


----------



## Hankus (Jul 22, 2010)




----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 22, 2010)

Artmom said:


> Can't wait for FPG!!! Nope! Not settin' up in the dark, ever again...if I can help it. Should be there earlier this time. May take day or half day off work. Let's be neighbors at FPG!!!


We'll save you a spot!!


----------



## Artmom (Jul 22, 2010)

Weeeeeeeellllllllllll...'bout time for the Artmom to call it a night. Fun cuttin' up w/ ya'll!!! Happy Friday, everybody (in about 36 min). Ya'll be good and play NICE! Don't make me use my "teacher voice"!

See ya!


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 22, 2010)

hmmmmm


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 23, 2010)

Artmom said:


> Weeeeeeeellllllllllll...'bout time for the Artmom to call it a night. Fun cuttin' up w/ ya'll!!! Happy Friday, everybody (in about 36 min). Ya'll be good and play NICE! Don't make me use my "teacher voice"!
> 
> See ya!


Go ahead, and use your teacher voice!!............Thank you Mamm may I have another!!



Seth carter said:


> hmmmmm


Son Ain't it time for you to crawl back down in the basement!!

Folks been a long day!!......Time for

Catch Ya'll on the flipside!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 23, 2010)

Life is good!!


----------



## slip (Jul 23, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Life is good!!



what up boss.


----------



## slip (Jul 23, 2010)

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 15 (2 members and 13 guests)
02:01 AM


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 23, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> I am, I am, dont rush me.... geeze!!! Two hands, two feet, half a brain and 2 kids.



Fixed it for ya



Jeff C. said:


> Thanks for the tidbit Hankus....slip never did give me a definitive answer, as always
> Unfortunately, mine doesn't cook anymore....I sure do miss it!!!!
> Evenin' Maguiver!!!



I named it for Slip since he was not around...He was talking about wanting to start another one,so I named it for him......I guess the Tiny nickname is sticking around for a while...thanks Keebs




slip said:


> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 15 (2 members and 13 guests)
> 02:01 AM



They are coming for you Slip


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 23, 2010)

who's buyin the coffee this morning?.........
Mornin anyone who is out there.


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 23, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> who's buyin the coffee this morning?.........
> Mornin anyone who is out there.



pull up a chair.I owe you one from last week


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 23, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> pull up a chair.I owe you one from last week



How ya been?.... finally seeing the light at the end of the tunnel here


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 23, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> How ya been?.... finally seeing the light at the end of the tunnel here



Been a long long week,now I just gotta make it until 4am tomorrow then I am up and on the road to the BLAST!!!!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 23, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Been a long long week,now I just gotta make it until 4am tomorrow then I am up and on the road to the BLAST!!!!



Well I reckin'I will see ya there


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 23, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Well I reckin'I will see ya there



Cool.I am trying to make it to Breakfast in the morning...Most of the folks I have not met that are going so it will be great...Of course I gotta meet Bama and return his laptop


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 23, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Cool.I am trying to make it to Breakfast in the morning...Most of the folks I have not met that are going so it will be great...Of course I gotta meet Bama and return his laptop



plan on makin the breakfast too........you put a keyboard protector on bamas computer so it will be tini proof????


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 23, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> plan on makin the breakfast too........you put a keyboard protector on bamas computer so it will be tini proof????



I put the ANIT-ALCOHOL protector on it


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 23, 2010)

off to the bighouse......... have a good one!!!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 23, 2010)

mornen yall I'm runnin bout fast as a pack of racin turtles today


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 23, 2010)

Morning Folks!!.............Ya'll have a goodun!!


----------



## dougefresh (Jul 23, 2010)

Mornin Folks

I sure hope they don't call me on the radio today, I have no motivation at all..


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 23, 2010)

Mornin' Folks!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 23, 2010)

good morning!
I should be sitting in Cracker barrel in macon by this time tomorrow morning! Can't wait!


----------



## Bitteroot (Jul 23, 2010)

I wish I could be there......But somebody has to fish....


----------



## Keebs (Jul 23, 2010)

FINALLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
It's Friday!!!​


----------



## dougefresh (Jul 23, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' Folks!!!!


What up Jeff



rhbama3 said:


> good morning!
> I should be sitting in Cracker barrel in macon by this time tomorrow morning! Can't wait!


Well, when you ride by the Hawkinsville exit honk the horn. I'm stuck working all weekend.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 23, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> What up Jeff
> 
> 
> Well, when you ride by the Hawkinsville exit honk the horn. I'm stuck working all weekend.



Hey, Carter back to normal??


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 23, 2010)

Mornin y'all.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 23, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' Folks!!!!


CHIEF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Sweetwater said:


> Mornin y'all.



 Mornin Sweet!


----------



## dougefresh (Jul 23, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hey, Carter back to normal??



Depends on what you call normal. Remember he is just like his daddy (whoever that may be)Had a little trouble getting him to sleep last night, but he woke up with me at 5 this morning ready to play.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 23, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> What up Jeff
> 
> 
> Well, when you ride by the Hawkinsville exit honk the horn. I'm stuck working all weekend.



 Dang....was hoping I would get to meet you at the BLAST!!!



Sweetwater said:


> Mornin y'all.



Mornin' Sweetwater!!!!



Keebs said:


> CHIEF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*KEEEEEEBSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Keebs (Jul 23, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Depends on what you call normal. Remember he is just like his daddy (however that may be)Had a little trouble getting him to sleep last night, but he woke up with me at 5 this morning ready to play.



As long as there is no infection and SGG isn't worried sick, he be ok den!!  (no matter how much like you he seems!)


----------



## Keebs (Jul 23, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> *KEEEEEEBSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



 Oh, there you are!!


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 23, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> good morning!
> I should be sitting in Cracker barrel in macon by this time tomorrow morning! Can't wait!



I cannot wait ( I cannot wait to get the chocolate laptop out of my house)



dougefresh said:


> Depends on what you call normal. Remember he is just like his daddy (however that may be)Had a little trouble getting him to sleep last night, but he woke up with me at 5 this morning ready to play.




good to hear


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 23, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Oh, there you are!!



You aren't gonna make it to the BLAST????


----------



## Keebs (Jul 23, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> I cannot wait ( I cannot wait to get the chocolate laptop out of my house)
> good to hear



Ok, make sure *I* get a pic of you two together.......... I KNOW where I come up to on Wobert, 'bout the same spot as Bubbette  so then I'll know how deceiving that avatar is!


----------



## dougefresh (Jul 23, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Dang....was hoping I would get to meet you at the BLAST!!!


Same here, the way it looks I will be working every other weekend for a while. 



Keebs said:


> As long as there is no infection and SGG isn't worried sick, he be ok den!!  (no matter how much like you he seems!)


She bout had a breakdown over the whole thing. She worries to much but sure is a good momma.


jmfauver said:


> good to hear


Thanks.


----------



## Benji314 (Jul 23, 2010)

Who's going to be at the Blast sunday?


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 23, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Dang....was hoping I would get to meet you at the BLAST!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mornin Jeff.



Keebs said:


> Ok, make sure *I* get a pic of you two together.......... I KNOW where I come up to on Wobert, 'bout the same spot as Bubbette  so then I'll know how deceiving that avatar is!



I know for a fact that ol captain(Guy on far right) is tall as a tree. He was my PE coach in middle school.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 23, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> Who's going to be at the Blast sunday?



Prolly gonna get blasted Sunday...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 23, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Ok, make sure *I* get a pic of you two together.......... I KNOW where I come up to on Wobert, 'bout the same spot as Bubbette  so then I'll know how deceiving that avatar is!



I'm gonna be in the 'Land of the Giants' 

Keebs...I was in a picture with olcaptain and the gang....Tiny is BIG!!!


----------



## Benji314 (Jul 23, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Prolly gonna get blasted Sunday...



Me too but that's after I go.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 23, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Mornin Jeff.
> 
> 
> 
> I know for a fact that ol captain(Guy on far right) is tall as a tree. He was my PE coach in middle school.



Hey...that's cool Sweetwater. I knew he was a PE Coach, but didn't know that.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 23, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey...that's cool Sweetwater. I knew he was a PE Coach, but didn't know that.



Yeah..he was a good one.


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 23, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Ok, make sure *I* get a pic of you two together.......... I KNOW where I come up to on Wobert, 'bout the same spot as Bubbette  so then I'll know how deceiving that avatar is!



I am 6ft 2 no lie....I just a wide body


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 23, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Mornin Jeff.
> 
> 
> 
> I know for a fact that ol captain(Guy on far right) is tall as a tree. He was my PE coach in middle school.



He is supposed to come to the Blast as well....



Jeff C. said:


> I'm gonna be in the 'Land of the Giants'
> 
> Keebs...I was in a picture with olcaptain and the gang....Tiny is BIG!!!




I think we need a MOW picture just to post up,since they always take to WOW picture


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 23, 2010)

I reckon I better get busy....errands to run, things to do. Catch y'all later!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 23, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> You aren't gonna make it to the BLAST????


 don't look like it...........



dougefresh said:


> Same here, the way it looks I will be working every other weekend for a while.
> 
> 
> She bout had a breakdown over the whole thing. She worries to much but sure is a good momma.
> Thanks.


That's what makes her a good momma!! 



jmfauver said:


> He is supposed to come to the Blast as well....
> 
> *I think we need a MOW picture just to post up,since they always take to WOW picture*


Make it HAPPEN!!!! 



Jeff C. said:


> I reckon I better get busy....errands to run, things to do. Catch y'all later!!!


 I just got back in here!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 23, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> I cannot wait ( I cannot wait to get the chocolate laptop out of my house)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does it still smell like a chocolate martini? 



Keebs said:


> Ok, make sure *I* get a pic of you two together.......... I KNOW where I come up to on Wobert, 'bout the same spot as Bubbette  so then I'll know how deceiving that avatar is!



You know i absolutely HATE having my picture taken! 

Morning to all you Babes and bro's!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 23, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Does it still smell like a chocolate martini?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 I know, that's why it's soooo much fun when *I* take your picture!!


----------



## Artmom (Jul 23, 2010)

Good Morning, all! Gotta get all productive and accomplish some things today. Ugghhhh! Waiting for the coffee to kick in, still. To self: "MUST get things done...must get going..."

Sure could go for an omelet w/ a side of bacon this morning. Is there a "Breakfast Fairy" ? 

Say, does Deerehauler still post in here...been gone so long I'm outta the loop.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 23, 2010)

Mornin Bama, Keebs, Artmom and the rest of you dribblers.

Bama...sent ya a message.


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 23, 2010)

Keebs said:


> :
> Make it HAPPEN!!!!



Yes Ma'am I will try but I will know who to blame if it don't happen



rhbama3 said:


> Does it still smell like a chocolate martini?
> 
> You know i absolutely HATE having my picture taken!



A little,mostly I have not thrown out the old keyboard yet 

I hate pictures as well,but the boss says to take it...


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 23, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Mornin Bama, Keebs, Artmom and the rest of you dribblers.
> 
> Bama...sent ya a message.



Morning


----------



## Artmom (Jul 23, 2010)

Hey Sterlo, Keebs, Robert! Happy Friday ya'll!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 23, 2010)

Artmom said:


> Good Morning, all! Gotta get all productive and accomplish some things today. Ugghhhh! Waiting for the coffee to kick in, still. To self: "MUST get things done...must get going..."
> 
> Sure could go for an omelet w/ a side of bacon this morning. Is there a "Breakfast Fairy" ?
> 
> Say, does Deerehauler still post in here...been gone so long I'm outta the loop.


 SARAH!!!  Sista, if there were a Breakfast Fairy I'd send him to you!! 
DJ is on his annual trip out west but yeah, he still hangs out in here!! 



Sterlo58 said:


> Mornin Bama, Keebs, Artmom and the rest of you dribblers.
> 
> Bama...sent ya a message.


Mornin Neil!! 



jmfauver said:


> Yes Ma'am I will try but I will know who to blame if it don't happen
> A little,mostly I have not thrown out the old keyboard yet
> I hate pictures as well,but the boss says to take it...


No excuses!  I know for a fact all us WOW's would enjoy a picture of our MOW's!!


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 23, 2010)

Keebs said:


> No excuses!  I know for a fact all us WOW's would enjoy a picture of our MOW's!!



Yes Ma'am


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 23, 2010)

I'm back til the BOY gets ready He just ain't a mornin person...and I ain't in the mood for a fight....yet

No telling what time I will get to the BLAST


----------



## Keebs (Jul 23, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Yes Ma'am


  



Jeff C. said:


> I'm back til the BOY gets ready He just ain't a mornin person...and I ain't in the mood for a fight....yet
> 
> No telling what time I will get to the BLAST



 just make sure you make it in time for da picture!!


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 23, 2010)

Keebs said:


> just make sure you make it in time for da picture!!



I am posting it in the gathering forum right now with a time


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 23, 2010)

Keebs said:


> just make sure you make it in time for da picture!!




I will...


----------



## 242outdoors (Jul 23, 2010)

Artmom said:


> Hey Sterlo, Keebs, Robert! Happy Friday ya'll!!!



no happy friday for me?? ouch! like the new avatar


----------



## Artmom (Jul 23, 2010)

Keebs said:


> SARAH!!!  Sista, if there were a Breakfast Fairy I'd send him to you!!
> DJ is on his annual trip out west but yeah, he still hangs out in here!!
> 
> 
> ...



Hiya Keebs (again)!!! Oooooh! that breakfast casserole you posted so long ago...now THAT'S what I'd like this morning. 
 Just wanna be waited on myself some mornings. Boy! My daughters sure have it made...I cook for THEM nearly every morning. 

Wish I were attending BLAST (in Macon) with ya'll


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 23, 2010)

Here ya go Keebs
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=5140110#post5140110


----------



## Artmom (Jul 23, 2010)

*Awwwww!*



242outdoors said:


> no happy friday for me?? ouch! like the new avatar



Everyone...announcing the arrival of 242Outdoors. Please give him a warm welcome! He is a sho nuff tuff and quite successful turkey hunter (and all other creatures of the wild) - this kid HUNTS!

...and YES! Happy Friday to YOU, too 242!


----------



## 242outdoors (Jul 23, 2010)

Artmom said:


> Everyone...announcing the arrival of 242Outdoors. Please give him a warm welcome! He is a sho nuff tuff and quite successful turkey hunter (and all other creatures of the wild) - this kid HUNTS!
> 
> ...and YES! Happy Friday to YOU, too 242!



haha i believe you may have spiked your coffee but thanks for the introduction!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 23, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> I am posting it in the gathering forum right now with a time



BUT  this bunch doesn't do "times" too well, you just have to kinda walk through & say PICTURE TIME, GET OUT HERE! 



Jeff C. said:


> I will...






Artmom said:


> Hiya Keebs (again)!!! Oooooh! that breakfast casserole you posted so long ago...now THAT'S what I'd like this morning.
> Just wanna be waited on myself some mornings. Boy! My daughters sure have it made...I cook for THEM nearly every morning.
> 
> Wish I were attending BLAST (in Macon) with ya'll



Get that crock pot out & set it up with that every nite, make for some quick mornings for you!! 
I thought you were gonna make it to the blast???  It doesn't look like I'm going to make it either, had thought it would work out but it isn't!  
Soooo
Come'on FPG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 23, 2010)

242outdoors said:


> haha i believe you may have spiked your coffee but thanks for the introduction!



Welcome 242!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 23, 2010)

Artmom said:


> Everyone...announcing the arrival of 242Outdoors. Please give him a warm welcome! He is a sho nuff tuff and quite successful turkey hunter (and all other creatures of the wild) - this kid HUNTS!
> 
> ...and YES! Happy Friday to YOU, too 242!


I was wonderin who the newbie was............. 



242outdoors said:


> haha i believe you may have spiked your coffee but thanks for the introduction!



Since my Sista so eloquently introduced you.................


Welcome to da Driveler!!


----------



## 242outdoors (Jul 23, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Welcome 242!!!



most appreciative of the welcome Jeff. looking forward to driveling with everyone


----------



## 242outdoors (Jul 23, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I was wonderin who the newbie was.............
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks Keebs! i think she may have watched my turkey videos a few too many times. sure you may have seen them fizzle out on here...


----------



## Artmom (Jul 23, 2010)

*Haha*



242outdoors said:


> haha i believe you may have spiked your coffee but thanks for the introduction!




Yeah! I might have made it a little strong this mornin'...ya could tell???

But I'm feelin', now!

YOU should go to the BLAST! I think you don't live very far. Lots of the GONers are gonna be there.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 23, 2010)

242outdoors said:


> thanks Keebs! i think she may have watched my turkey videos a few too many times. sure you may have seen them fizzle out on here...



 refresh my memory, gimme a link............


----------



## 242outdoors (Jul 23, 2010)

Artmom said:


> Yeah! I might have made it a little strong this mornin'...ya could tell???
> 
> But I'm feelin', now!
> 
> YOU should go to the BLAST! I think you don't live very far. Lots of the GONers are gonna be there.



would love to go if i have time saturday.....bout an hour and a half from macon....may cut into my professional bowling time saturday night


----------



## Keebs (Jul 23, 2010)

Artmom said:


> Yeah! I might have made it a little strong this mornin'...ya could tell???
> 
> But I'm feelin', now!
> 
> YOU should go to the BLAST! I think you don't live very far. Lots of the GONers are gonna be there.



If he lives in Bartow he's got a ride, although, I can vouch, it'd be worth every mile!!


----------



## 242outdoors (Jul 23, 2010)

Keebs said:


> refresh my memory, gimme a link............



http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=533293&highlight=

think that will work. if not, go to youtube and type in 242 outdoors. we have a few on there


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 23, 2010)

Keebs said:


> BUT  this bunch doesn't do "times" too well, you just have to kinda walk through & say PICTURE TIME, GET OUT HERE!
> 
> Come'on FPG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Not a big issue I will just announce it to the world and tellum keebs said picture time and those who don't show get a whoopin at FPG


----------



## dougefresh (Jul 23, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> You know i absolutely HATE having my picture taken unless I'm holding Carter!


Fixed it for ya.


Artmom said:


> Good Morning, all! Gotta get all productive and accomplish some things today. Ugghhhh! Waiting for the coffee to kick in, still. To self: "MUST get things done...must get going..."
> 
> Sure could go for an omelet w/ a side of bacon this morning. Is there a "Breakfast Fairy" ?
> 
> Say, does Deerehauler still post in here...been gone so long I'm outta the loop.


Mornin



242outdoors said:


> no happy friday for me?? ouch! like the new avatar


Same here.Welcome to the zoo. Don't pet the animals they bite. Also keep you and arms and legs inside the coaster at all times.


----------



## 242outdoors (Jul 23, 2010)

Keebs said:


> If he lives in Bartow he's got a ride, although, I can vouch, it'd be worth every mile!!



bartow county or the city?? not many people know bartow the city...town...gathering, whatever you may call it. only 292 of us here


----------



## 242outdoors (Jul 23, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Fixed it for ya.
> Mornin
> 
> Same here.Welcome to the zoo. Don't pet the animals they bite. Also keep you and arms and legs inside the coaster at all times.



thanks douge. i'll keep all that in mind for the ride around drivel land


----------



## Artmom (Jul 23, 2010)

Heeyyy Doug!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 23, 2010)

242outdoors said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=533293&highlight=
> 
> think that will work. if not, go to youtube and type in 242 outdoors. we have a few on there


 I'm not a turkey hunter, just deer, although a couple folks on here has peaked my interest in hog hunting now! 



jmfauver said:


> Not a big issue I will just announce it to the world and tellum keebs said picture time and those who don't show get a whoopin at FPG


ppfffttt, don't throw my name out there, they'll just laugh & roll their eyes at you! 



dougefresh said:


> Fixed it for ya.
> Mornin
> 
> Same here.Welcome to the zoo. Don't pet the animals they bite. Also keep you and arms and legs inside the coaster at all times.


 Give'em the rundown there douge! 



242outdoors said:


> bartow county or the city?? not many people know bartow the city...town...gathering, whatever you may call it. only 292 of us here



Google is my friend, I was talking about distance to Macon - - - anything above "Hawtlanta" is a ride to me!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 23, 2010)

Errand time....Y'all have a GREAT Friday!!


----------



## Artmom (Jul 23, 2010)

Well, guess I've got to get started...much as I'd like to stay on this ride, instead. 

BLAST attendees...be careful driving over and tell everyone hello for me. Who knows? I MAY just have to head over there Saturday, if i just can't stand it!!!

Over and out.....!


----------



## 242outdoors (Jul 23, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I'm not a turkey hunter, just deer, although a couple folks on here has peaked my interest in hog hunting now!
> 
> 
> ppfffttt, don't throw my name out there, they'll just laugh & roll their eyes at you!
> ...



haha google is also a pal of mine. anyone going to fpg? i heard some talk of it and looked it up and its only 20 min from where i live. open to everyone? didnt wanna just show up


----------



## 242outdoors (Jul 23, 2010)

Artmom said:


> Well, guess I've got to get started...much as I'd like to stay on this ride, instead.
> 
> BLAST attendees...be careful driving over and tell everyone hello for me. Who knows? I MAY just have to head over there Saturday, if i just can't stand it!!!
> 
> Over and out.....!



thanks for stoppin by and the introduction art! get some work done and be careful.


----------



## dougefresh (Jul 23, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Give'em the rundown there douge!


I was gona post the "Rules" but last time Bama got on me and I aint gona let that happen again.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 23, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Errand time....Y'all have a GREAT Friday!!


Talk to ya later Chief, tell Jman I said "HI"!! 



Artmom said:


> Well, guess I've got to get started...much as I'd like to stay on this ride, instead.
> 
> BLAST attendees...be careful driving over and tell everyone hello for me. Who knows? I MAY just have to head over there Saturday, if i just can't stand it!!!
> 
> Over and out.....!


Git it done & treat yourself to a another spell in here!! 



242outdoors said:


> haha google is also a pal of mine. anyone going to fpg? i heard some talk of it and looked it up and its only 20 min from where i live. open to everyone? didnt wanna just show up



Bunch of us that for one reason or another can't make the Blast will be at FPG for SURE!!  Open to one & all!!  
If you're only 20 from there then you aren't up around Cartersville then, huh?


----------



## Keebs (Jul 23, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> I was gona post the "Rules" but last time Bama got on me and I aint gona let that happen again.



And that's gonna stop you this time?!?!


----------



## 242outdoors (Jul 23, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Talk to ya later Chief, tell Jman I said "HI"!!
> 
> 
> Git it done & treat yourself to a another spell in here!!
> ...



o i heard fpg was gonna be around washington county??


----------



## 242outdoors (Jul 23, 2010)

sorry i read your post wrong haha. no i'm not from up there. in jefferson county


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 23, 2010)

242outdoors said:


> haha google is also a pal of mine. anyone going to fpg? i heard some talk of it and looked it up and its only 20 min from where i live. open to everyone? didnt wanna just show up



Open to one and all...Just byob and your tent


----------



## Keebs (Jul 23, 2010)

242outdoors said:


> o i heard fpg was gonna be around washington county??





242outdoors said:


> sorry i read your post wrong haha. no i'm not from up there. in jefferson county



Yep, Washington.............. ok, you're more of a "middle of da state" guy then!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 23, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Open to one and all...Just byob and your tent



 or camper.....................


----------



## 242outdoors (Jul 23, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Yep, Washington.............. ok, you're more of a "middle of da state" guy then!



yes i am. since i live so close i may not camp out but i'm hoping to stop by(if im not huntin) and put some faces with the names. been very welcomed since i joined. great group of people on here.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 23, 2010)

242outdoors said:


> yes i am. since i live so close i may not camp out but i'm hoping to stop by(if im not huntin) and put some faces with the names. been very welcomed since i joined. great group of people on here.



You live real close to some of my favorite's from here, Tag & RUTT and Hooked on Quack & Miss Dawn, gooood folks!!


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jul 23, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> RuttnBuck and I are headed out for Capt Quirks, if we're not back by dark somebody call da policiessss!!


Speaking of calling the Policio, somebody needs to call the Party Police on these two! Who eats before they go to a cookout? We had a smorgasboard to feed 30 people, and they don't eat anything!


----------



## dougefresh (Jul 23, 2010)

Keebs said:


> And that's gonna stop you this time?!?!


You calling me out.He's not here right now is he.



1st RULE: You do not talk about DRIVEL CLUB.
2nd RULE: You DO NOT talk about DRIVEL  CLUB.

3rd RULE: If someone says "stop" or goes limp, taps out the DRIVEL  is over.

4th RULE: Only two folks to a DRIVEL .

5th RULE: One DRIVEL  at a time.

6th RULE: No shirts, no shoes.

7th RULE: The DRIVEL  will go on as long as they have to.(or 1000 posts)which ever comes first

8th RULE: If this is your first time at DRIVEL  CLUB, you HAVE to DRIVEL


----------



## 242outdoors (Jul 23, 2010)

Keebs said:


> You live real close to some of my favorite's from here, Tag & RUTT and Hooked on Quack & Miss Dawn, gooood folks!!



would sure like to meet all them....if i haven't already.


----------



## dougefresh (Jul 23, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> Speaking of calling the Policio, somebody needs to call the Party Police on these two! Who eats before they go to a cookout? We had a smorgasboard to feed 30 people, and they don't eat anything!


Its hard to find good help these day.


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 23, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> You calling me out.He's not here right now is he.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well I broke a bunch of these,especially #8,had OFH not called me out I might never have posted ,so you can blame her for my being here


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jul 23, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Its hard to find good help these day.



We're going to have to have another party today, just to finish off all the food that didn't get eaten yesterday! Had 3 racks of ribs, a pulled pork roast, a pile of fresh mussels, coolers full of beer and soda... wow! Anybody hungry?


----------



## Keebs (Jul 23, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> Speaking of calling the Policio, somebody needs to call the Party Police on these two! Who eats before they go to a cookout? We had a smorgasboard to feed 30 people, and they don't eat anything!


 Them two turn down food?!?!  You SURE it was the *real* Quack & Rutt???? 



dougefresh said:


> You calling me out.He's not here right now is he.
> 
> 1st RULE: You do not talk about DRIVEL CLUB.
> 2nd RULE: You DO NOT talk about DRIVEL  CLUB.
> ...






242outdoors said:


> would sure like to meet all them....if i haven't already.






Capt Quirk said:


> We're going to have to have another party today, just to finish off all the food that didn't get eaten yesterday! Had 3 racks of ribs, a pulled pork roast, a pile of fresh mussels, coolers full of beer and soda... wow! Anybody hungry?



snap, where's that drooling smiley?!?!  Tiny? Help me out here!!


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 23, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Them two turn down food?!?!  You SURE it was the *real* Quack & Rutt????
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sowwwwwy My mouth is tooooo dry from dwooooling myself


----------



## Keebs (Jul 23, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Sowwwwwy My mouth is tooooo dry from dwooooling myself


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 23, 2010)

Keebs said:


>



be nice to me or no seafood salad at FPG for you


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 23, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> We're going to have to have another party today, just to finish off all the food that didn't get eaten yesterday! Had 3 racks of ribs, a pulled pork roast, a pile of fresh mussels, coolers full of beer and soda... wow! Anybody hungry?



And here I sit with a bowl of microwaved ravioli.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 23, 2010)

what the wat the wat the wat in the wide world of sports is a goin on here


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jul 23, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Them two turn down food?!?!  You SURE it was the *real* Quack & Rutt????


Got photgraphic evidence Full color glossy photos, with circles and arrows, with a paragraph on the back of each one, telling what the circles and arrows are...


----------



## 242outdoors (Jul 23, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> be nice to me or no seafood salad at FPG for you



is it any good? looking forward to trying it out


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 23, 2010)

Hankus said:


> what the wat the wat the wat in the wide world of sports is a goin on here



You really don't wanna know.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 23, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> You really don't wanna know.



rekon I'll read back tonite, but fer now


----------



## wickedjester (Jul 23, 2010)

Hankus said:


> what the wat the wat the wat in the wide world of sports is a goin on here



Yo,stop,callaborate and listen....

I gots us a cpl hot ones for the shin dig Bro!

Check out yo text,Its Da Bomb


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 23, 2010)

242outdoors said:


> is it any good? looking forward to trying it out



No artificial seafood in mine real king crab real blue crab and some medium shrimp and it is good to go.....I add some sweat pickles to mine instead of celery and onions.....


----------



## Hankus (Jul 23, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> Yo,stop,callaborate and listen....
> 
> I gots us a cpl hot ones for the shin dig Bro!
> 
> Check out yo text,Its Da Bomb



what is she doing with her hand


----------



## Hankus (Jul 23, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> No artificial seafood in mine real king crab real blue crab and some medium shrimp and it is good to go.....I add some sweat pickles to mine instead of celery and onions.....



hey Tiny where ya get sweat pickles


----------



## Hankus (Jul 23, 2010)

Hankus said:


> what is she doing with her hand



never mind I see the second set of pix


----------



## Keebs (Jul 23, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> be nice to me or no seafood salad at FPG for you


 oh hush, you know you can't be mean to meeee!    



Hankus said:


> what the wat the wat the wat in the wide world of sports is a goin on here


I wuz just wondering who'd get here first, you or slip! 



Capt Quirk said:


> Got photgraphic evidence Full color glossy photos, with circles and arrows, with a paragraph on the back of each one, telling what the circles and arrows are...


 fine looking crew ya had there!! 



wickedjester said:


> Yo,stop,callaborate and listen....



Ice, Ice, Baby!!


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 23, 2010)

Hankus said:


> hey Tiny where ya get sweat pickles



I not telling that is the secret


----------



## 242outdoors (Jul 23, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> No artificial seafood in mine real king crab real blue crab and some medium shrimp and it is good to go.....I add some sweat pickles to mine instead of celery and onions.....



sounds pretty good to me!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 23, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I wuz just wondering who'd get here first, you or slip!



jus a quick drive by at lunch I gots to go to Sandersville this eve


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 23, 2010)

Keebs said:


> oh hush, you know you can't be mean to meeee!



Yea yea yea ....make me mad and see what happens.....


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 23, 2010)

242outdoors said:


> sounds pretty good to me!



Find me at FPG I plan on having some


----------



## Hankus (Jul 23, 2010)




----------



## Hankus (Jul 23, 2010)

tell slip to close thisun fer me


----------



## wickedjester (Jul 23, 2010)

Hankus said:


> never mind I see the second set of pix



Yep!

Sir Mixx Alot in Da house in that second pic!

Which Gal you want to be yo date?

You've been really good to me,your pick Bro.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 23, 2010)

last post


----------



## Hankus (Jul 23, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> Yep!
> 
> Sir Mixx Alot in Da house in that second pic!
> 
> ...



jus the two on the left you can have the three on the right


----------



## wickedjester (Jul 23, 2010)

Hankus said:


> what is she doing with her hand



Look at fifth pic Bro


----------



## wickedjester (Jul 23, 2010)

Hankus said:


> jus the two on the left you can have the three on the right



Im in it to win it,and they all look like winners to me!


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 23, 2010)

Wait fer it.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 23, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> Look at fifth pic Bro



I done told ya while ago I seed in the second set of pix

is kinda un-nerve-in though aint it


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 23, 2010)

Waaaaaaiiiit fer it.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 23, 2010)

Boooooom.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 23, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Wait fer it.



naw


----------



## Hankus (Jul 23, 2010)

Hankus said:


> naw



really


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 23, 2010)

Wha happened to mah hair?


----------



## Hankus (Jul 23, 2010)

Hankus said:


> really



yep


----------



## Hankus (Jul 23, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Wha happened to mah hair?



wind damage


----------



## Hankus (Jul 23, 2010)

closer mods do it


----------



## Hankus (Jul 23, 2010)

now


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 23, 2010)

Splat goes the weasel.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 23, 2010)




----------



## Hankus (Jul 23, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Splat goes the weasel.



not yet


----------



## Hankus (Jul 23, 2010)




----------



## Hankus (Jul 23, 2010)

Beeeeeeeeeeeeer


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 23, 2010)

Stop...take a look and listen..


----------



## Hankus (Jul 23, 2010)

I lost bye yall


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 23, 2010)

Ice is back with a brand new invention...


----------



## wickedjester (Jul 23, 2010)

Doing the Happy Dance in my office,making workers wonder if I really have lost it!


----------



## 242outdoors (Jul 23, 2010)

so you drivel til 1000 posts? and then its gone?


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 23, 2010)

242outdoors said:


> so you drivel til 1000 posts? and then its gone?



Kinda like magic...but different.


----------



## wickedjester (Jul 23, 2010)

Somethings grabs  ahold of me tightly


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 23, 2010)

not


----------



## Keebs (Jul 23, 2010)

Hankus said:


> jus a quick drive by at lunch I gots to go to Sandersville this eve






jmfauver said:


> Yea yea yea ....make me mad and see what happens.....






Hankus said:


> tell slip to close thisun fer me


I'll do it! 



242outdoors said:


> so you drivel til 1000 posts? and then its gone?


'sposed to!


----------



## wickedjester (Jul 23, 2010)

Flow like a harpoon daily and nightly


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 23, 2010)

new one open


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 23, 2010)

close


----------



## dougefresh (Jul 23, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Well I broke a bunch of these,especially #8,had OFH not called me out I might never have posted ,so you can blame her for my being here






Capt Quirk said:


> We're going to have to have another party today, just to finish off all the food that didn't get eaten yesterday! Had 3 racks of ribs, a pulled pork roast, a pile of fresh mussels, coolers full of beer and soda... wow! Anybody hungry?


I'm on the way


Capt Quirk said:


> Got photgraphic evidence Full color glossy photos, with circles and arrows, with a paragraph on the back of each one, telling what the circles and arrows are...


I see Quack still aint gots no coozie


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 23, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> Flow like a harpoon daily and nightly



Will it ever stop...yo..I don't know..


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 23, 2010)

post


----------



## wickedjester (Jul 23, 2010)

Turn off the lights and Ill glow


----------

